# NFL:  Eagles / Patriots Superbowl



## Bonzi

So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.

Here's my conspiracy theory:

If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?

What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?

A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?

With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story


----------



## Borillar

The Cinderella story ended when the Vikings turned into a pumpkin. Now you have a choice to root for Filthydelphia, whose fans booed Santa Claus and are generally considered to be scum of the earth, or the Cheatriots in their millionth SB.


----------



## BlackFlag

Borillar said:


> The Cinderella story ended when the Vikings turned into a pumpkin. Now you have a choice to root for Filthydelphia, whose fans booed Santa Claus and are generally considered to be scum of the earth, or the Cheatriots in their millionth SB.


The Eagles and their fans are all filth.  

Never thought I'd say this, but go Pats!


----------



## toomuchtime_

BlackFlag said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cinderella story ended when the Vikings turned into a pumpkin. Now you have a choice to root for Filthydelphia, whose fans booed Santa Claus and are generally considered to be scum of the earth, or the Cheatriots in their millionth SB.
> 
> 
> 
> The Eagles and their fans are all filth.
> 
> Never thought I'd say this, but go Pats!
Click to expand...

If Foles plays the way he did yesterday, the Pats are going home unhappy.


Bonzi said:


> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story


----------



## toomuchtime_

Bonzi said:


> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story


The last time Eagles and Pats played, 12/6/15, the Eagles won,and they are a better team today if Foles plays the way he did yesterday.


----------



## Old Yeller

Brady is good but has benefited greatly from NFL rule changes.  He can't move around and throw like Montana,  Wilson, Brees or other past great ones.

JVILLE ..... the better "team" lost that game.  The JVILLE coach not quite up to that top level?

That will hurt for many years down there in FLA.  they may doubt that coach forever?  Buffalo dumped him for less than this loss.

ATL stll in recovery from an even worse SB loss.


----------



## BlackFlag

toomuchtime_ said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cinderella story ended when the Vikings turned into a pumpkin. Now you have a choice to root for Filthydelphia, whose fans booed Santa Claus and are generally considered to be scum of the earth, or the Cheatriots in their millionth SB.
> 
> 
> 
> The Eagles and their fans are all filth.
> 
> Never thought I'd say this, but go Pats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Foles plays the way he did yesterday, the Pats are going home unhappy.
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The Pats D won’t choke like the Vikings’ did


----------



## toomuchtime_

BlackFlag said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cinderella story ended when the Vikings turned into a pumpkin. Now you have a choice to root for Filthydelphia, whose fans booed Santa Claus and are generally considered to be scum of the earth, or the Cheatriots in their millionth SB.
> 
> 
> 
> The Eagles and their fans are all filth.
> 
> Never thought I'd say this, but go Pats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Foles plays the way he did yesterday, the Pats are going home unhappy.
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pats D won’t choke like the Vikings’ did
Click to expand...

They didn't choke, they were just outplayed.


----------



## Borillar

toomuchtime_ said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cinderella story ended when the Vikings turned into a pumpkin. Now you have a choice to root for Filthydelphia, whose fans booed Santa Claus and are generally considered to be scum of the earth, or the Cheatriots in their millionth SB.
> 
> 
> 
> The Eagles and their fans are all filth.
> 
> Never thought I'd say this, but go Pats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Foles plays the way he did yesterday, the Pats are going home unhappy.
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pats D won’t choke like the Vikings’ did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't choke, they were just outplayed.
Click to expand...

Don't think it was a choke so much as Zimmer going way too conservative. They hardly blitzed at all - Foles had all day to throw. They should have blitzed the fuck out of him. They looked so lethargic, it probably wouldn't have made much difference though.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Borillar said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cinderella story ended when the Vikings turned into a pumpkin. Now you have a choice to root for Filthydelphia, whose fans booed Santa Claus and are generally considered to be scum of the earth, or the Cheatriots in their millionth SB.
> 
> 
> 
> The Eagles and their fans are all filth.
> 
> Never thought I'd say this, but go Pats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Foles plays the way he did yesterday, the Pats are going home unhappy.
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pats D won’t choke like the Vikings’ did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't choke, they were just outplayed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't think it was a choke so much as Zimmer going way too conservative. They hardly blitzed at all - Foles had all day to throw. They should have blitzed the fuck out of him. They looked so lethargic, it probably wouldn't have made much difference though.
Click to expand...

Foles only held the ball on a few plays.  On most plays, he did what Brady does to discourage blitzes, he released the ball very quickly. 

 In addition, the Eagles have a strong running attack, so a blitz is likely to give up a long run.  The Vikings were simply outplayed by a better team.  On those few occasions when Foles did hold the ball, he showed the same kind of situation awareness Brady does and was able to move around in the pocket to avoid sacks.  If Foles plays the same way he did yesterday, it should be a very good game.


----------



## Borillar

toomuchtime_ said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Eagles and their fans are all filth.
> 
> Never thought I'd say this, but go Pats!
> 
> 
> 
> If Foles plays the way he did yesterday, the Pats are going home unhappy.
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pats D won’t choke like the Vikings’ did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't choke, they were just outplayed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't think it was a choke so much as Zimmer going way too conservative. They hardly blitzed at all - Foles had all day to throw. They should have blitzed the fuck out of him. They looked so lethargic, it probably wouldn't have made much difference though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Foles only held the ball on a few plays.  On most plays, he did what Brady does to discourage blitzes, he released the ball very quickly.
> 
> In addition, the Eagles have a strong running attack, so a blitz is likely to give up a long run.  The Vikings were simply outplayed by a better team.  On those few occasions when Foles did hold the ball, he showed the same kind of situation awareness Brady does and was able to move around in the pocket to avoid sacks.  If Foles plays the same way he did yesterday, it should be a very good game.
Click to expand...

Well, in the end, it's only entertainment. Hopefully it is a good game until the inevitable Pat victory.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Borillar said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Foles plays the way he did yesterday, the Pats are going home unhappy.
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats D won’t choke like the Vikings’ did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't choke, they were just outplayed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't think it was a choke so much as Zimmer going way too conservative. They hardly blitzed at all - Foles had all day to throw. They should have blitzed the fuck out of him. They looked so lethargic, it probably wouldn't have made much difference though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Foles only held the ball on a few plays.  On most plays, he did what Brady does to discourage blitzes, he released the ball very quickly.
> 
> In addition, the Eagles have a strong running attack, so a blitz is likely to give up a long run.  The Vikings were simply outplayed by a better team.  On those few occasions when Foles did hold the ball, he showed the same kind of situation awareness Brady does and was able to move around in the pocket to avoid sacks.  If Foles plays the same way he did yesterday, it should be a very good game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, in the end, it's only entertainment. Hopefully it is a good game until the inevitable Pat victory.
Click to expand...

That's what they were saying about the Falcons and the Vikings.


----------



## Old Yeller

Was MINN a bit off because they knew they only got through on a Miracle?  a bone headed play on the last play of the game?  However, TENN won more games after their Music City Miracle playoff win.  So other teams did not fall apart?  Maybe PHI is really good?

NO was better IMVHO.  MINN could not stop them late.   NO could score and had the game locked up.


----------



## Borillar

toomuchtime_ said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats D won’t choke like the Vikings’ did
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't choke, they were just outplayed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't think it was a choke so much as Zimmer going way too conservative. They hardly blitzed at all - Foles had all day to throw. They should have blitzed the fuck out of him. They looked so lethargic, it probably wouldn't have made much difference though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Foles only held the ball on a few plays.  On most plays, he did what Brady does to discourage blitzes, he released the ball very quickly.
> 
> In addition, the Eagles have a strong running attack, so a blitz is likely to give up a long run.  The Vikings were simply outplayed by a better team.  On those few occasions when Foles did hold the ball, he showed the same kind of situation awareness Brady does and was able to move around in the pocket to avoid sacks.  If Foles plays the same way he did yesterday, it should be a very good game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, in the end, it's only entertainment. Hopefully it is a good game until the inevitable Pat victory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what they were saying about the Falcons and the Vikings.
Click to expand...

Thank you for bringing up such a painful subject.


----------



## Pogo

Borillar said:


> The Cinderella story ended when the Vikings turned into a pumpkin. Now you have a choice to root for Filthydelphia, whose fans booed Santa Claus and are generally considered to be scum of the earth, or the Cheatriots in their millionth SB.



Hey, we are the most knowledgeable fans in all of sport.  

Plus, we also snowball-barraged the Dullass Cowgirls so we're not all bad.


----------



## Borillar

Pogo said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cinderella story ended when the Vikings turned into a pumpkin. Now you have a choice to root for Filthydelphia, whose fans booed Santa Claus and are generally considered to be scum of the earth, or the Cheatriots in their millionth SB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, we are the most knowledgeable fans in all of sport.
> 
> Plus, we also snowball-barraged the Dullass Cowgirls so we're not all bad.
Click to expand...

Oh, well I suppose that's a point in your favor. And you did beat the Fudgepackers in your last championship, so that's another point in your favor.


----------



## Pogo

Borillar said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cinderella story ended when the Vikings turned into a pumpkin. Now you have a choice to root for Filthydelphia, whose fans booed Santa Claus and are generally considered to be scum of the earth, or the Cheatriots in their millionth SB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, we are the most knowledgeable fans in all of sport.
> 
> Plus, we also snowball-barraged the Dullass Cowgirls so we're not all bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, well I suppose that's a point in your favor. And you did beat the Fudgepackers in your last championship, so that's another point in your favor.
Click to expand...


"Fudgepackers" --- hadn't heard that.  Actually I think fudge is popular up there.

Given this point it occurs to me that if we could beat Vince Lombardi then we can beat Bill Belicik (sp?).


----------



## Borillar

Pogo said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cinderella story ended when the Vikings turned into a pumpkin. Now you have a choice to root for Filthydelphia, whose fans booed Santa Claus and are generally considered to be scum of the earth, or the Cheatriots in their millionth SB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, we are the most knowledgeable fans in all of sport.
> 
> Plus, we also snowball-barraged the Dullass Cowgirls so we're not all bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, well I suppose that's a point in your favor. And you did beat the Fudgepackers in your last championship, so that's another point in your favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Fudgepackers" --- hadn't heard that.  Actually I think fudge is popular up there.
> 
> Given this point it occurs to me that if we could beat Vince Lombardi then we can beat Bill Belicik (sp?).
Click to expand...

Maybe you can get Fletcher Cox to sack Brady and lay on him until the clock runs out - like Bednarik on Bart Starr.


----------



## ChrisL

Go Pats!  Woot!  The Pats are like a well oiled machine!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi

Borillar said:


> The Cinderella story ended when the Vikings turned into a pumpkin. Now you have a choice to root for Filthydelphia, whose fans booed Santa Claus and are generally considered to be scum of the earth, or the Cheatriots in their millionth SB.



Well, I believe the Vikings have been to more Super Bowls than Philly though....


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


>



Woe to you and your people when he retires.  Belichick can brag about using a lot of different players at all positions, except for one.....


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Go Pats!  Woot!  The Pats are like a well oiled machine!



Except this year, they are going to throw the game to Philly


----------



## rightwinger

Patriots will find a way to win

They always do.....unless they are playing the Giants


----------



## harmonica

the NFL players are a bunch of racists/haters


----------



## Pogo

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go Pats!  Woot!  The Pats are like a well oiled machine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except this year, they are going to throw the game to Philly
Click to expand...


Two weeks away from the event the losing team's already making up excuses.

There will be no "throw".  They'll simply get beat.  As the Vikes did, as the Falcons did.  Last time these two teams met the Iggles won, and the last time they met in the StuporBowl it was a close game that the Pats squeaked out.  Brady was thirteen years younger then.

Wave bye bye to the old dynasty.  It's out with the old, in with the new.  

Get used to the green.  It's the new blue.


----------



## Bonzi

rightwinger said:


> Patriots will find a way to win
> 
> They always do.....unless they are playing the Giants


Watch for horrible calls against the Patriots. It will be the final nail in the coffin for the NFL if they win


----------



## del

Bonzi said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cinderella story ended when the Vikings turned into a pumpkin. Now you have a choice to root for Filthydelphia, whose fans booed Santa Claus and are generally considered to be scum of the earth, or the Cheatriots in their millionth SB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I believe the Vikings have been to more Super Bowls than Philly though....
Click to expand...


and they've won just as many too


----------



## Pogo

Bonzi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots will find a way to win
> 
> They always do.....unless they are playing the Giants
> 
> 
> 
> Watch for horrible calls against the Patriots. It will be the final nail in the coffin for the NFL if they win
Click to expand...


Must say I can't remember a losing team putting up excuses two weeks in advance before...


----------



## Montrovant

Bonzi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots will find a way to win
> 
> They always do.....unless they are playing the Giants
> 
> 
> 
> Watch for horrible calls against the Patriots. It will be the final nail in the coffin for the NFL if they win
Click to expand...


"Final nail"?  You say that as if the NFL were close to going under.  It's still the biggest revenue league in the US, by a wide margin.

The Pats have a very limited timeframe in which to win with Brady.  Even those fans who hate the Pats dynasty probably recognize it may be nearly over.  Maybe they could have continued things with Garoppolo..... (had to sneak in a 49ers reference!)


----------



## Borillar

Montrovant said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots will find a way to win
> 
> They always do.....unless they are playing the Giants
> 
> 
> 
> Watch for horrible calls against the Patriots. It will be the final nail in the coffin for the NFL if they win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Final nail"?  You say that as if the NFL were close to going under.  It's still the biggest revenue league in the US, by a wide margin.
> 
> The Pats have a very limited timeframe in which to win with Brady.  Even those fans who hate the Pats dynasty probably recognize it may be nearly over.  Maybe they could have continued things with Garoppolo..... (had to sneak in a 49ers reference!)
Click to expand...

Brady must have some really good genes or something. I remember when Favre came to the Vikings at age 40. He was already grey haired and not nearly as mobile as he once was. We wrung every last drop of football out of him. Brady still looks young and moves around the pocket just fine. He wants to go on for a few more years, and maybe he can. Doesn't look like he's slowing down. Still as good as ever.


----------



## Montrovant

Borillar said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots will find a way to win
> 
> They always do.....unless they are playing the Giants
> 
> 
> 
> Watch for horrible calls against the Patriots. It will be the final nail in the coffin for the NFL if they win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Final nail"?  You say that as if the NFL were close to going under.  It's still the biggest revenue league in the US, by a wide margin.
> 
> The Pats have a very limited timeframe in which to win with Brady.  Even those fans who hate the Pats dynasty probably recognize it may be nearly over.  Maybe they could have continued things with Garoppolo..... (had to sneak in a 49ers reference!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady must have some really good genes or something. I remember when Favre came to the Vikings at age 40. He was already grey haired and not nearly as mobile as he once was. We wrung every last drop of football out of him. Brady still looks young and moves around the pocket just fine. He wants to go on for a few more years, and maybe he can. Doesn't look like he's slowing down. Still as good as ever.
Click to expand...


Brady was never that mobile to begin with.  Favre was much more mobile in his younger days than Brady.


----------



## del

Montrovant said:


> Brady was never that mobile to begin with.  Favre was much more mobile in his younger days than Brady.



that must be why favre won all those super bowls


----------



## Pogo

Borillar said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots will find a way to win
> 
> They always do.....unless they are playing the Giants
> 
> 
> 
> Watch for horrible calls against the Patriots. It will be the final nail in the coffin for the NFL if they win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Final nail"?  You say that as if the NFL were close to going under.  It's still the biggest revenue league in the US, by a wide margin.
> 
> The Pats have a very limited timeframe in which to win with Brady.  Even those fans who hate the Pats dynasty probably recognize it may be nearly over.  Maybe they could have continued things with Garoppolo..... (had to sneak in a 49ers reference!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady must have some really good genes or something. I remember when Favre came to the Vikings at age 40. He was already grey haired and not nearly as mobile as he once was. We wrung every last drop of football out of him. Brady still looks young and moves around the pocket just fine. He wants to go on for a few more years, and maybe he can. Doesn't look like he's slowing down. Still as good as ever.
Click to expand...


He's come a long way since....


----------



## Montrovant

del said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady was never that mobile to begin with.  Favre was much more mobile in his younger days than Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that must be why favre won all those super bowls
Click to expand...


That might make sense if mobility were the sole, or even most important, aspect of playing quarterback...or if the quarterback won games on his own...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bonzi said:


> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story



any other team I would agree with you but Goddel -easily the most corrupt NFL commissioner ever-he has his head up pats owner robert krafts ass same as tom brady that as always,they are going to make sure the cheats come from behind and win in the final minutes as they always do. the Giants are the ONE TEAM they dont seem to mind if they lose to it appears and the Giants are not in it so its obvious they got it rigged from them to win again coming from behind in the final two minutes or so or coming back from a long big defecit so they can say tom brady is the greatest QB ever blah blah blah and all the sheep will but into it all sadly.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Borillar said:


> The Cinderella story ended when the Vikings turned into a pumpkin. Now you have a choice to root for Filthydelphia, whose fans booed Santa Claus and are generally considered to be scum of the earth, or the Cheatriots in their millionth SB.



yeah the cinderalla story for sure ended with the vikes not going to the superbowl, fact that its obvious they got it all rigged for the cheats as always.same ole same ole.


----------



## del

LA RAM FAN said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any other team I would agree with you but Goddel -easily the most corrupt NFL commissioner ever-he has his head up pats owner robert krafts ass same as tom brady that as always,they are going to make sure the cheats come from behind and win in the final minutes as they always do. the Giants are the ONE TEAM they dont seem to mind if they lose to it appears and the Giants are not in it so its obvious they got it rigged from them to win again coming from behind in the final two minutes or so or coming back from a long big defecit so they can say tom brady is the greatest QB ever blah blah blah and all the sheep will but into it all sadly.
Click to expand...


yes, that's why he fined the patriots $1m and draft choices and suspended brady for four games for deflategate

because his head's up kraft's ass


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Gaytriots vs the Beagles!?!?!? Zzzzzz lets watch golfing instead


----------



## LA RAM FAN

del said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any other team I would agree with you but Goddel -easily the most corrupt NFL commissioner ever-he has his head up pats owner robert krafts ass same as tom brady that as always,they are going to make sure the cheats come from behind and win in the final minutes as they always do. the Giants are the ONE TEAM they dont seem to mind if they lose to it appears and the Giants are not in it so its obvious they got it rigged from them to win again coming from behind in the final two minutes or so or coming back from a long big defecit so they can say tom brady is the greatest QB ever blah blah blah and all the sheep will but into it all sadly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes, that's why he fined the patriots $1m and draft choices and suspended brady for four games for deflategate
> 
> because his head's up kraft's ass
Click to expand...


pocket change for an owner like kraft charlie.

oh and losing a first round draft choice? a mere slap on the wrist the fact that first round choices dont pan out half the time and big freaking wow,a mere four game suspension,ANOTHER slap on the wrist ,any other quarterback would have been suspended and entire SEASON brady  ass kisser.

so yeah,thanks for proving my point he has his head up kraft and bradys ass.

Brady was the fall guy for Belicheats cheating and Belicheat threw him under the bus.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Gaytriots vs the Beagles!?!?!? Zzzzzz lets watch golfing instead



anything better than the rigged superbowl ANY DAY of the year.


----------



## del

LA RAM FAN said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any other team I would agree with you but Goddel -easily the most corrupt NFL commissioner ever-he has his head up pats owner robert krafts ass same as tom brady that as always,they are going to make sure the cheats come from behind and win in the final minutes as they always do. the Giants are the ONE TEAM they dont seem to mind if they lose to it appears and the Giants are not in it so its obvious they got it rigged from them to win again coming from behind in the final two minutes or so or coming back from a long big defecit so they can say tom brady is the greatest QB ever blah blah blah and all the sheep will but into it all sadly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes, that's why he fined the patriots $1m and draft choices and suspended brady for four games for deflategate
> 
> because his head's up kraft's ass
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pocket change for an owner like kraft charlie.
> 
> oh and losing a first round draft choice? a mere slap on the wrist the fact that first round choices dont pan out half the time and big freaking wow,a mere four game suspension,ANOTHER slap on the wrist ,any other quarterback would have been suspended and entire SEASON brady  ass kisser.
> 
> so yeah,thanks for proving my point he has his head up kraft and bradys ass.
> 
> Brady was the fall guy for Belicheats cheating and Belicheat threw him under the bus.
Click to expand...


that's nice, honey


----------



## Pogo

Montrovant said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady was never that mobile to begin with.  Favre was much more mobile in his younger days than Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that must be why favre won all those super bowls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That might make sense if mobility were the sole, or even most important, aspect of playing quarterback...or if the quarterback won games on his own...
Click to expand...


I can remember a goodly number of games that Randall Cunningham pretty much won on his own.  Michael Vick too.

Not strictly 'on their own' but when your QB is as much a threat for the big gain as a RB or WR, your DL is SOL IMHO.


----------



## Montrovant

Pogo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady was never that mobile to begin with.  Favre was much more mobile in his younger days than Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that must be why favre won all those super bowls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That might make sense if mobility were the sole, or even most important, aspect of playing quarterback...or if the quarterback won games on his own...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can remember a goodly number of games that Randall Cunningham pretty much won on his own.  Michael Vick too.
> 
> Not strictly 'on their own' but when your QB is as much a threat for the big gain as a RB or WR, your DL is SOL IMHO.
Click to expand...


And yet running QBs aren't Super Bowl winners very often.  The ability to avoid pressure is of greater import than the ability to run IMO, and the ability to read a defense is of far greater import.  Then there is the question of longevity...


----------



## Pogo

Montrovant said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady was never that mobile to begin with.  Favre was much more mobile in his younger days than Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that must be why favre won all those super bowls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That might make sense if mobility were the sole, or even most important, aspect of playing quarterback...or if the quarterback won games on his own...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can remember a goodly number of games that Randall Cunningham pretty much won on his own.  Michael Vick too.
> 
> Not strictly 'on their own' but when your QB is as much a threat for the big gain as a RB or WR, your DL is SOL IMHO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet running QBs aren't Super Bowl winners very often.  The ability to avoid pressure is of greater import than the ability to run IMO, and the ability to read a defense is of far greater import.  Then there is the question of longevity...
Click to expand...


Yep, it's a risky business.  Look no further than Carson Wentz.

Still --- ability to do what has to be done oneself if the field situation isn't conducive, is an additional tool, isn't it.  Cunningham literally changed the defense when they had to assign one of the 11 to shadow him.  And there was none better at evading a rusher.


----------



## ChrisL

Pats are going to win ring #6!    All the weeping in the world will not stop the MACHINE from taking you down, boys!


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pats are going to win ring #6!    All the weeping in the world will not stop the MACHINE from taking you down, boys!



See now this ^^ makes more sense than the OP trotting out excuses for losing two weeks in advance.

Yep, it's Gang Green on Boo Hoo Blue.  I'll be here to console you afterward.....


----------



## Montrovant

Pogo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady was never that mobile to begin with.  Favre was much more mobile in his younger days than Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that must be why favre won all those super bowls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That might make sense if mobility were the sole, or even most important, aspect of playing quarterback...or if the quarterback won games on his own...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can remember a goodly number of games that Randall Cunningham pretty much won on his own.  Michael Vick too.
> 
> Not strictly 'on their own' but when your QB is as much a threat for the big gain as a RB or WR, your DL is SOL IMHO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet running QBs aren't Super Bowl winners very often.  The ability to avoid pressure is of greater import than the ability to run IMO, and the ability to read a defense is of far greater import.  Then there is the question of longevity...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a risky business.  Look no further than Carson Wentz.
> 
> Still --- ability to do what has to be done oneself if the field situation isn't conducive, is an additional tool, isn't it.  Cunningham literally changed the defense when they had to assign one of the 11 to shadow him.  And there was none better at evading a rusher.
Click to expand...


It can certainly be an asset.  The best QBs of the modern era just haven't had that ability.


----------



## Pogo

Montrovant said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> that must be why favre won all those super bowls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That might make sense if mobility were the sole, or even most important, aspect of playing quarterback...or if the quarterback won games on his own...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can remember a goodly number of games that Randall Cunningham pretty much won on his own.  Michael Vick too.
> 
> Not strictly 'on their own' but when your QB is as much a threat for the big gain as a RB or WR, your DL is SOL IMHO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet running QBs aren't Super Bowl winners very often.  The ability to avoid pressure is of greater import than the ability to run IMO, and the ability to read a defense is of far greater import.  Then there is the question of longevity...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a risky business.  Look no further than Carson Wentz.
> 
> Still --- ability to do what has to be done oneself if the field situation isn't conducive, is an additional tool, isn't it.  Cunningham literally changed the defense when they had to assign one of the 11 to shadow him.  And there was none better at evading a rusher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can certainly be an asset.  The best QBs of the modern era just haven't had that ability.
Click to expand...


Sure makes it a better game to watch when they do though.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pats are going to win ring #6!    All the weeping in the world will not stop the MACHINE from taking you down, boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See now this ^^ makes more sense than the OP trotting out excuses for losing two weeks in advance.
> 
> Yep, it's Gang Green on Boo Hoo Blue.  I'll be here to console you afterward.....
Click to expand...


Not worried!


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pats are going to win ring #6!    All the weeping in the world will not stop the MACHINE from taking you down, boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See now this ^^ makes more sense than the OP trotting out excuses for losing two weeks in advance.
> 
> Yep, it's Gang Green on Boo Hoo Blue.  I'll be here to console you afterward.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not worried!
Click to expand...


Oh I know you're not.  Ý'all are swaggering around with the same overconfidence the Colts brought against the Saints.

That's good.  Hold that thought.


----------



## ChrisL

I hope the Pats are the underdogs and predicted to lose.  That is when they play their best football.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pats are going to win ring #6!    All the weeping in the world will not stop the MACHINE from taking you down, boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See now this ^^ makes more sense than the OP trotting out excuses for losing two weeks in advance.
> 
> Yep, it's Gang Green on Boo Hoo Blue.  I'll be here to console you afterward.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not worried!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I know you're not.  Ý'all are swaggering around with the same overconfidence the Colts brought against the Saints.
> 
> That's good.  Hold that thought.
Click to expand...


Talk about overconfidence.  AHEM.    How many Superbowls have the Eagles won again?  Oh, how many have they even participated in?    The Pats have it down to a science.  You should be frightened.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> I hope the Pats are the underdogs and predicted to lose.  That is when they play their best football.



Too late.  We already got that.  Got dog masks too.




​Thirty bucks on eBay.  What a great totem.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pats are going to win ring #6!    All the weeping in the world will not stop the MACHINE from taking you down, boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See now this ^^ makes more sense than the OP trotting out excuses for losing two weeks in advance.
> 
> Yep, it's Gang Green on Boo Hoo Blue.  I'll be here to console you afterward.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not worried!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I know you're not.  Ý'all are swaggering around with the same overconfidence the Colts brought against the Saints.
> 
> That's good.  Hold that thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk about overconfidence.  AHEM.    How many Superbowls have the Eagles won again?  Oh, how many have they even participated in?    The Pats have it down to a science.  You should be frightened.
Click to expand...


Hey, how many times did the Pats beat Vince Lombardi to take the champeenship?


----------



## del

i hope those masks leave them room to puke


----------



## del

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pats are going to win ring #6!    All the weeping in the world will not stop the MACHINE from taking you down, boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See now this ^^ makes more sense than the OP trotting out excuses for losing two weeks in advance.
> 
> Yep, it's Gang Green on Boo Hoo Blue.  I'll be here to console you afterward.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not worried!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I know you're not.  Ý'all are swaggering around with the same overconfidence the Colts brought against the Saints.
> 
> That's good.  Hold that thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk about overconfidence.  AHEM.    How many Superbowls have the Eagles won again?  Oh, how many have they even participated in?    The Pats have it down to a science.  You should be frightened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, how many times did the Pats beat Vince Lombardi to take the champeenship?
Click to expand...


good point

philly teams and fans are great at beating dead guys.


----------



## Pogo

del said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> See now this ^^ makes more sense than the OP trotting out excuses for losing two weeks in advance.
> 
> Yep, it's Gang Green on Boo Hoo Blue.  I'll be here to console you afterward.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not worried!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I know you're not.  Ý'all are swaggering around with the same overconfidence the Colts brought against the Saints.
> 
> That's good.  Hold that thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk about overconfidence.  AHEM.    How many Superbowls have the Eagles won again?  Oh, how many have they even participated in?    The Pats have it down to a science.  You should be frightened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, how many times did the Pats beat Vince Lombardi to take the champeenship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good point
> 
> philly teams and fans are great at beating dead guys.
Click to expand...


I still just can't take seriously any team that came from the AFL  

They should just crown whoever wins the real league, and the AFC winners can get a participation trophy


----------



## del

best play in philly in 20 years


----------



## ChrisL

Here is my (almost yearly) song dedication to the Pats going to the Superbowl!!!!


----------



## Pogo

del said:


> best play in philly in 20 years



That pole didn't get a pass off, did it?


----------



## Shrimpbox

I know they have the goat, and the best coach but what is so obvious about the patriots is that they have an unabiding, unyielding desire to win. The whole team works for sixty min to this end. This is why the saints lost, they let up in the last min of the game. This is why the jags lost, New England just wanted it more. I feel players in  the nfl have become so pampered and rich that winning is just not the top priority, the focus is not there. How many players would play for the love of the game.

I am going to go with Eagles. NE is beatable by someone who cares about winning as much as they do.


----------



## Montrovant

Shrimpbox said:


> I know they have the goat, and the best coach but what is so obvious about the patriots is that they have an unabiding, unyielding desire to win. The whole team works for sixty min to this end. This is why the saints lost, they let up in the last min of the game. This is why the jags lost, New England just wanted it more. I feel players in  the nfl have become so pampered and rich that winning is just not the top priority, the focus is not there. How many players would play for the love of the game.
> 
> I am going to go with Eagles. NE is beatable by someone who cares about winning as much as they do.



The Saints lost because one player made a terrible defensive play.  

The Jags lost because they were unable to keep the offense going in the second half, while the Pats made strong halftime adjustments, as well as the Jags D getting somewhat worn down by the 4th quarter.


----------



## toobfreak

Bonzi said:


> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story




The Pats are a great team, nothing ever like them, but let's face it, we are sick of seeing them.  There is the cheating, the controversy, and the uncanny way the Refs always seem to favor them at Gillette.  It's not that they are so good, by why aren't there any other teams rising up to really challenge them?  I predict the Eagles will pound them through much of the game until towards the end when Brady rallies back for a 4th quarter win in the final minutes.


----------



## Shrimpbox

You really went out on a limb there freak.


----------



## sealybobo

Borillar said:


> The Cinderella story ended when the Vikings turned into a pumpkin. Now you have a choice to root for Filthydelphia, whose fans booed Santa Claus and are generally considered to be scum of the earth, or the Cheatriots in their millionth SB.


East side!


----------



## Bonzi

toobfreak said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats are a great team, nothing ever like them, but let's face it, we are sick of seeing them.  There is the cheating, the controversy, and the uncanny way the Refs always seem to favor them at Gillette.  It's not that they are so good, by why aren't there any other teams rising up to really challenge them?  I predict the Eagles will pound them through much of the game until towards the end when Brady rallies back for a 4th quarter win in the final minutes.
Click to expand...


Sounds like Atlanta all over again.  But no OT this time eh?


----------



## Bonzi

I hope the Eagles win.

And I hope it's legit, and not some fix to help the NFL


----------



## featherlite

toobfreak said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats are a great team, nothing ever like them, but let's face it, we are sick of seeing them.  There is the cheating, the controversy, and the uncanny way the Refs always seem to favor them at Gillette.  It's not that they are so good, by why aren't there any other teams rising up to really challenge them?  I predict the Eagles will pound them through much of the game until towards the end when Brady rallies back for a 4th quarter win in the final minutes.
Click to expand...


Exactly. My poor Vikings, that was a painful game to watch. 
The Jags did better than I expected against NE.

It will be a boring SB if the game goes as you predict. The good news is Brady will most likely be put out to pasture after this season.


----------



## Montrovant

featherlite said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats are a great team, nothing ever like them, but let's face it, we are sick of seeing them.  There is the cheating, the controversy, and the uncanny way the Refs always seem to favor them at Gillette.  It's not that they are so good, by why aren't there any other teams rising up to really challenge them?  I predict the Eagles will pound them through much of the game until towards the end when Brady rallies back for a 4th quarter win in the final minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. My poor Vikings, that was a painful game to watch.
> The Jags did better than I expected against NE.
> 
> It will be a boring SB if the game goes as you predict. The good news is Brady will most likely be put out to pasture after this season.
Click to expand...


Put out to pasture?  Brady will keep playing if he wants to, or retire if he wants to.  I think the Patriots will be more than happy to see Brady return for another season.  The man is the frontrunner for MVP, and you say he'll be put out to pasture?


----------



## featherlite

Montrovant said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats are a great team, nothing ever like them, but let's face it, we are sick of seeing them.  There is the cheating, the controversy, and the uncanny way the Refs always seem to favor them at Gillette.  It's not that they are so good, by why aren't there any other teams rising up to really challenge them?  I predict the Eagles will pound them through much of the game until towards the end when Brady rallies back for a 4th quarter win in the final minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. My poor Vikings, that was a painful game to watch.
> The Jags did better than I expected against NE.
> 
> It will be a boring SB if the game goes as you predict. The good news is Brady will most likely be put out to pasture after this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put out to pasture?  Brady will keep playing if he wants to, or retire if he wants to.  I think the Patriots will be more than happy to see Brady return for another season.  The man is the frontrunner for MVP, and you say he'll be put out to pasture?
Click to expand...


That's where Id put him. 
 out with the old in with the new.


----------



## Oldstyle

Borillar said:


> The Cinderella story ended when the Vikings turned into a pumpkin. Now you have a choice to root for Filthydelphia, whose fans booed Santa Claus and are generally considered to be scum of the earth, or the Cheatriots in their millionth SB.



Awwww...another Seahawk fan still not over their loss to the Patriots?  Have mom make you some cocoa!


----------



## Pogo

Montrovant said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats are a great team, nothing ever like them, but let's face it, we are sick of seeing them.  There is the cheating, the controversy, and the uncanny way the Refs always seem to favor them at Gillette.  It's not that they are so good, by why aren't there any other teams rising up to really challenge them?  I predict the Eagles will pound them through much of the game until towards the end when Brady rallies back for a 4th quarter win in the final minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. My poor Vikings, that was a painful game to watch.
> The Jags did better than I expected against NE.
> 
> It will be a boring SB if the game goes as you predict. The good news is Brady will most likely be put out to pasture after this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put out to pasture?  Brady will keep playing if he wants to, or retire if he wants to.  I think the Patriots will be more than happy to see Brady return for another season.  The man is the frontrunner for MVP, and you say he'll be put out to pasture?
Click to expand...


He is after all 40 years old.  If I were a team led by a 40 year old I'd already have been making plans for the future rather than trying to defy the laws of time.


----------



## Montrovant

Pogo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats are a great team, nothing ever like them, but let's face it, we are sick of seeing them.  There is the cheating, the controversy, and the uncanny way the Refs always seem to favor them at Gillette.  It's not that they are so good, by why aren't there any other teams rising up to really challenge them?  I predict the Eagles will pound them through much of the game until towards the end when Brady rallies back for a 4th quarter win in the final minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. My poor Vikings, that was a painful game to watch.
> The Jags did better than I expected against NE.
> 
> It will be a boring SB if the game goes as you predict. The good news is Brady will most likely be put out to pasture after this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put out to pasture?  Brady will keep playing if he wants to, or retire if he wants to.  I think the Patriots will be more than happy to see Brady return for another season.  The man is the frontrunner for MVP, and you say he'll be put out to pasture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is after all 40 years old.  If I were a team led by a 40 year old I'd already have been making plans for the future rather than trying to defy the laws of time.
Click to expand...


I'm sure the organization has been considering what they will do once Brady retires for years now.  However, I'm sure they are more than willing to have Brady continuing to lead the team to the playoffs and the Super Bowl as long as he's able.  He was able to do it again this year at 40, they are almost certainly willing to let him try to do it again next year if he's willing.

Prepare for the future, yes, but not at the expense of the present.  The NFL is very much a win-now league.


----------



## Oldstyle

Montrovant said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats are a great team, nothing ever like them, but let's face it, we are sick of seeing them.  There is the cheating, the controversy, and the uncanny way the Refs always seem to favor them at Gillette.  It's not that they are so good, by why aren't there any other teams rising up to really challenge them?  I predict the Eagles will pound them through much of the game until towards the end when Brady rallies back for a 4th quarter win in the final minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. My poor Vikings, that was a painful game to watch.
> The Jags did better than I expected against NE.
> 
> It will be a boring SB if the game goes as you predict. The good news is Brady will most likely be put out to pasture after this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put out to pasture?  Brady will keep playing if he wants to, or retire if he wants to.  I think the Patriots will be more than happy to see Brady return for another season.  The man is the frontrunner for MVP, and you say he'll be put out to pasture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is after all 40 years old.  If I were a team led by a 40 year old I'd already have been making plans for the future rather than trying to defy the laws of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure the organization has been considering what they will do once Brady retires for years now.  However, I'm sure they are more than willing to have Brady continuing to lead the team to the playoffs and the Super Bowl as long as he's able.  He was able to do it again this year at 40, they are almost certainly willing to let him try to do it again next year if he's willing.
> 
> Prepare for the future, yes, but not at the expense of the present.  The NFL is very much a win-now league.
Click to expand...


If Brady decides to retire after winning his 6th Superbowl then the Patriots could simply use his salary to sign free agent Jimmy G!  Who would YOU rather play for...a team that wins every year...or a franchise lost in the wilderness?


----------



## Montrovant

Oldstyle said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats are a great team, nothing ever like them, but let's face it, we are sick of seeing them.  There is the cheating, the controversy, and the uncanny way the Refs always seem to favor them at Gillette.  It's not that they are so good, by why aren't there any other teams rising up to really challenge them?  I predict the Eagles will pound them through much of the game until towards the end when Brady rallies back for a 4th quarter win in the final minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. My poor Vikings, that was a painful game to watch.
> The Jags did better than I expected against NE.
> 
> It will be a boring SB if the game goes as you predict. The good news is Brady will most likely be put out to pasture after this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put out to pasture?  Brady will keep playing if he wants to, or retire if he wants to.  I think the Patriots will be more than happy to see Brady return for another season.  The man is the frontrunner for MVP, and you say he'll be put out to pasture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is after all 40 years old.  If I were a team led by a 40 year old I'd already have been making plans for the future rather than trying to defy the laws of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure the organization has been considering what they will do once Brady retires for years now.  However, I'm sure they are more than willing to have Brady continuing to lead the team to the playoffs and the Super Bowl as long as he's able.  He was able to do it again this year at 40, they are almost certainly willing to let him try to do it again next year if he's willing.
> 
> Prepare for the future, yes, but not at the expense of the present.  The NFL is very much a win-now league.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Brady decides to retire after winning his 6th Superbowl then the Patriots could simply use his salary to sign free agent Jimmy G!  Who would YOU rather play for a team that wins every year or a franchise lost in the wilderness?
Click to expand...


The Pats can't do that anymore, actually.    The 49ers would have to allow it, and I'm pretty certain they would not.  More likely, Jimmy G will be signed to a long-term deal in the next couple of months.  Barring that, the 49ers can franchise him rather than allow him to hit free agency.  There's no way the 49ers let Garoppolo become a free agent.


----------



## featherlite

Montrovant said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats are a great team, nothing ever like them, but let's face it, we are sick of seeing them.  There is the cheating, the controversy, and the uncanny way the Refs always seem to favor them at Gillette.  It's not that they are so good, by why aren't there any other teams rising up to really challenge them?  I predict the Eagles will pound them through much of the game until towards the end when Brady rallies back for a 4th quarter win in the final minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. My poor Vikings, that was a painful game to watch.
> The Jags did better than I expected against NE.
> 
> It will be a boring SB if the game goes as you predict. The good news is Brady will most likely be put out to pasture after this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put out to pasture?  Brady will keep playing if he wants to, or retire if he wants to.  I think the Patriots will be more than happy to see Brady return for another season.  The man is the frontrunner for MVP, and you say he'll be put out to pasture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is after all 40 years old.  If I were a team led by a 40 year old I'd already have been making plans for the future rather than trying to defy the laws of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure the organization has been considering what they will do once Brady retires for years now.  However, I'm sure they are more than willing to have Brady continuing to lead the team to the playoffs and the Super Bowl as long as he's able.  He was able to do it again this year at 40, they are almost certainly willing to let him try to do it again next year if he's willing.
> 
> Prepare for the future, yes, but not at the expense of the present.  The NFL is very much a win-now league.
Click to expand...


Eh, let the old goat ride out on his wave. 


lol seriously, I've just read a lot of talk about him retiring after this.


----------



## Pogo

Montrovant said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats are a great team, nothing ever like them, but let's face it, we are sick of seeing them.  There is the cheating, the controversy, and the uncanny way the Refs always seem to favor them at Gillette.  It's not that they are so good, by why aren't there any other teams rising up to really challenge them?  I predict the Eagles will pound them through much of the game until towards the end when Brady rallies back for a 4th quarter win in the final minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. My poor Vikings, that was a painful game to watch.
> The Jags did better than I expected against NE.
> 
> It will be a boring SB if the game goes as you predict. The good news is Brady will most likely be put out to pasture after this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put out to pasture?  Brady will keep playing if he wants to, or retire if he wants to.  I think the Patriots will be more than happy to see Brady return for another season.  The man is the frontrunner for MVP, and you say he'll be put out to pasture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is after all 40 years old.  If I were a team led by a 40 year old I'd already have been making plans for the future rather than trying to defy the laws of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure the organization has been considering what they will do once Brady retires for years now.  However, I'm sure they are more than willing to have Brady continuing to lead the team to the playoffs and the Super Bowl as long as he's able.  He was able to do it again this year at 40, they are almost certainly willing to let him try to do it again next year if he's willing.
> 
> Prepare for the future, yes, but not at the expense of the present.  The NFL is very much a win-now league.
Click to expand...


What league isn't?  I'm just saying the annals of sports, any sports, are littered with the downward trajectories of those who thought they could go on forever.  When a player takes that attitude he just embarrasses himself until he can overcome the self-delusion.  Brett Fav-ruh comes to mind.  But a team has to be prepared with a plan B, otherwise they're left in a position of starting from scratch.

And no, they can't have Nick Foles. Don't ask.


----------



## Borillar

Pogo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats are a great team, nothing ever like them, but let's face it, we are sick of seeing them.  There is the cheating, the controversy, and the uncanny way the Refs always seem to favor them at Gillette.  It's not that they are so good, by why aren't there any other teams rising up to really challenge them?  I predict the Eagles will pound them through much of the game until towards the end when Brady rallies back for a 4th quarter win in the final minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. My poor Vikings, that was a painful game to watch.
> The Jags did better than I expected against NE.
> 
> It will be a boring SB if the game goes as you predict. The good news is Brady will most likely be put out to pasture after this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put out to pasture?  Brady will keep playing if he wants to, or retire if he wants to.  I think the Patriots will be more than happy to see Brady return for another season.  The man is the frontrunner for MVP, and you say he'll be put out to pasture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is after all 40 years old.  If I were a team led by a 40 year old I'd already have been making plans for the future rather than trying to defy the laws of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure the organization has been considering what they will do once Brady retires for years now.  However, I'm sure they are more than willing to have Brady continuing to lead the team to the playoffs and the Super Bowl as long as he's able.  He was able to do it again this year at 40, they are almost certainly willing to let him try to do it again next year if he's willing.
> 
> Prepare for the future, yes, but not at the expense of the present.  The NFL is very much a win-now league.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What league isn't?  I'm just saying the annals of sports, any sports, are littered with the downward trajectories of those who thought they could go on forever.  When a player takes that attitude he just embarrasses himself until he can overcome the self-delusion.  Brett Fav-ruh comes to mind.  But a team has to be prepared with a plan B, otherwise they're left in a position of starting from scratch.
> 
> And no, they can't have Nick Foles. Don't ask.
Click to expand...

Do you think Foles will be happy going back to being a scrub when Wentz comes back next year? IIRC, the Iggles are up against the salary cap. They could free up cap space and maybe pick up a draft pick by trading Foles.


----------



## Borillar

Oldstyle said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cinderella story ended when the Vikings turned into a pumpkin. Now you have a choice to root for Filthydelphia, whose fans booed Santa Claus and are generally considered to be scum of the earth, or the Cheatriots in their millionth SB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww...another Seahawk fan still not over their loss to the Patriots?  Have mom make you some cocoa!
Click to expand...

No, dummy. I'm not a Seachix fan. I laughed like hell when the idiots threw an interception instead of running Beast mode at the goal line. The look on Richard Sherman's face was priceless. I'm a Vikings fan, and I'm rooting for the Pats in the SB. I'm not emotionally invested in either team, but I have some family in Boston and I detest Filthydelphia fans.


----------



## Pogo

Borillar said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. My poor Vikings, that was a painful game to watch.
> The Jags did better than I expected against NE.
> 
> It will be a boring SB if the game goes as you predict. The good news is Brady will most likely be put out to pasture after this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put out to pasture?  Brady will keep playing if he wants to, or retire if he wants to.  I think the Patriots will be more than happy to see Brady return for another season.  The man is the frontrunner for MVP, and you say he'll be put out to pasture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is after all 40 years old.  If I were a team led by a 40 year old I'd already have been making plans for the future rather than trying to defy the laws of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure the organization has been considering what they will do once Brady retires for years now.  However, I'm sure they are more than willing to have Brady continuing to lead the team to the playoffs and the Super Bowl as long as he's able.  He was able to do it again this year at 40, they are almost certainly willing to let him try to do it again next year if he's willing.
> 
> Prepare for the future, yes, but not at the expense of the present.  The NFL is very much a win-now league.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What league isn't?  I'm just saying the annals of sports, any sports, are littered with the downward trajectories of those who thought they could go on forever.  When a player takes that attitude he just embarrasses himself until he can overcome the self-delusion.  Brett Fav-ruh comes to mind.  But a team has to be prepared with a plan B, otherwise they're left in a position of starting from scratch.
> 
> And no, they can't have Nick Foles. Don't ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think Foles will be happy going back to being a scrub when Wentz comes back next year? IIRC, the Iggles are up against the salary cap. They could free up cap space and maybe pick up a draft pick by trading Foles.
Click to expand...


He's apparently a free agent after this so --- dunno.  He seemed to be OK with being the backup before Wentz went down, OTOH his stock price goes up if he repeats his poise against Boston so pose that question in two weeks.  On the other other hand he's been a starter before and not sure his history has made the case that that's his place.

Foles seems like a modest guy who's well grounded so I'm not sure he'd be all that susceptible to the ego trip, when he could be a backup -- still a vital asset for obvious reasons -- for a team that has played like the league élite and portended as such for the future.

So basically I guess it comes down to him deciding, do I want to ride the bench for a championship caliber team, or do I want to start for the Cleveland Browns....

Another factor to work in here is that given Wentz's injury it's not clear at this point whether he'll even be ready for the start of next season.


----------



## Montrovant

Pogo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats are a great team, nothing ever like them, but let's face it, we are sick of seeing them.  There is the cheating, the controversy, and the uncanny way the Refs always seem to favor them at Gillette.  It's not that they are so good, by why aren't there any other teams rising up to really challenge them?  I predict the Eagles will pound them through much of the game until towards the end when Brady rallies back for a 4th quarter win in the final minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. My poor Vikings, that was a painful game to watch.
> The Jags did better than I expected against NE.
> 
> It will be a boring SB if the game goes as you predict. The good news is Brady will most likely be put out to pasture after this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put out to pasture?  Brady will keep playing if he wants to, or retire if he wants to.  I think the Patriots will be more than happy to see Brady return for another season.  The man is the frontrunner for MVP, and you say he'll be put out to pasture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is after all 40 years old.  If I were a team led by a 40 year old I'd already have been making plans for the future rather than trying to defy the laws of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure the organization has been considering what they will do once Brady retires for years now.  However, I'm sure they are more than willing to have Brady continuing to lead the team to the playoffs and the Super Bowl as long as he's able.  He was able to do it again this year at 40, they are almost certainly willing to let him try to do it again next year if he's willing.
> 
> Prepare for the future, yes, but not at the expense of the present.  The NFL is very much a win-now league.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What league isn't?  I'm just saying the annals of sports, any sports, are littered with the downward trajectories of those who thought they could go on forever.  When a player takes that attitude he just embarrasses himself until he can overcome the self-delusion.  Brett Fav-ruh comes to mind.  But a team has to be prepared with a plan B, otherwise they're left in a position of starting from scratch.
> 
> And no, they can't have Nick Foles. Don't ask.
Click to expand...


Favre had arguably his best year in the year before his last.  It's completely understandable that the Vikings would have given him another year as starter after the 2009 season.

The Pats will quite possibly draft another QB this year.  I'm sure they would have liked to keep Garoppolo, but knew he would cost too much to keep as a backup.  If they had cut or traded Brady in order to keep Jimmy G, I think the fan base would have been absolutely furious.  There's also the question of whether Belichick will continue as coach once Brady is done.

I'm sure the Pats are considering the future at QB, and have been for years.  I also think they'll keep riding Brady as long as they can.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. My poor Vikings, that was a painful game to watch.
> The Jags did better than I expected against NE.
> 
> It will be a boring SB if the game goes as you predict. The good news is Brady will most likely be put out to pasture after this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put out to pasture?  Brady will keep playing if he wants to, or retire if he wants to.  I think the Patriots will be more than happy to see Brady return for another season.  The man is the frontrunner for MVP, and you say he'll be put out to pasture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is after all 40 years old.  If I were a team led by a 40 year old I'd already have been making plans for the future rather than trying to defy the laws of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure the organization has been considering what they will do once Brady retires for years now.  However, I'm sure they are more than willing to have Brady continuing to lead the team to the playoffs and the Super Bowl as long as he's able.  He was able to do it again this year at 40, they are almost certainly willing to let him try to do it again next year if he's willing.
> 
> Prepare for the future, yes, but not at the expense of the present.  The NFL is very much a win-now league.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What league isn't?  I'm just saying the annals of sports, any sports, are littered with the downward trajectories of those who thought they could go on forever.  When a player takes that attitude he just embarrasses himself until he can overcome the self-delusion.  Brett Fav-ruh comes to mind.  But a team has to be prepared with a plan B, otherwise they're left in a position of starting from scratch.
> 
> And no, they can't have Nick Foles. Don't ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Favre had arguably his best year in the year before his last.  It's completely understandable that the Vikings would have given him another year as starter after the 2009 season.
> 
> The Pats will quite possibly draft another QB this year.  I'm sure they would have liked to keep Garoppolo, but knew he would cost too much to keep as a backup.  If they had cut or traded Brady in order to keep Jimmy G, I think the fan base would have been absolutely furious.  There's also the question of whether Belichick will continue as coach once Brady is done.
> 
> I'm sure the Pats are considering the future at QB, and have been for years.  I also think they'll keep riding Brady as long as they can.
Click to expand...


As long as he is still playing well, there is no need to replace him just yet.  While most might have already retired, that doesn't mean Brady is ready to retire yet.  He probably still has at least a few good years left in the NFL.


----------



## Bonzi

Montrovant said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats are a great team, nothing ever like them, but let's face it, we are sick of seeing them.  There is the cheating, the controversy, and the uncanny way the Refs always seem to favor them at Gillette.  It's not that they are so good, by why aren't there any other teams rising up to really challenge them?  I predict the Eagles will pound them through much of the game until towards the end when Brady rallies back for a 4th quarter win in the final minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. My poor Vikings, that was a painful game to watch.
> The Jags did better than I expected against NE.
> 
> It will be a boring SB if the game goes as you predict. The good news is Brady will most likely be put out to pasture after this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put out to pasture?  Brady will keep playing if he wants to, or retire if he wants to.  I think the Patriots will be more than happy to see Brady return for another season.  The man is the frontrunner for MVP, and you say he'll be put out to pasture?
Click to expand...


I'd love nothing more than to see the Patriots fold without Brady
I used to love the Patriots back in the 80's, but, with all the scandals and cheating and favoritism, it just leaves a foul taste in your mouth..... blech


----------



## Pogo

Bonzi said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats are a great team, nothing ever like them, but let's face it, we are sick of seeing them.  There is the cheating, the controversy, and the uncanny way the Refs always seem to favor them at Gillette.  It's not that they are so good, by why aren't there any other teams rising up to really challenge them?  I predict the Eagles will pound them through much of the game until towards the end when Brady rallies back for a 4th quarter win in the final minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. My poor Vikings, that was a painful game to watch.
> The Jags did better than I expected against NE.
> 
> It will be a boring SB if the game goes as you predict. The good news is Brady will most likely be put out to pasture after this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put out to pasture?  Brady will keep playing if he wants to, or retire if he wants to.  I think the Patriots will be more than happy to see Brady return for another season.  The man is the frontrunner for MVP, and you say he'll be put out to pasture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd love nothing more than to see the Patriots fold without Brady
> I used to love the Patriots back in the 80's, but, with all the scandals and cheating and favoritism, it just leaves a foul taste in your mouth..... blech
Click to expand...


Exactly why everybody who is anybody hates the Cowgirls.  It lingers for decades.  As well as the Wankees in baseball.


----------



## Montrovant

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats are a great team, nothing ever like them, but let's face it, we are sick of seeing them.  There is the cheating, the controversy, and the uncanny way the Refs always seem to favor them at Gillette.  It's not that they are so good, by why aren't there any other teams rising up to really challenge them?  I predict the Eagles will pound them through much of the game until towards the end when Brady rallies back for a 4th quarter win in the final minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. My poor Vikings, that was a painful game to watch.
> The Jags did better than I expected against NE.
> 
> It will be a boring SB if the game goes as you predict. The good news is Brady will most likely be put out to pasture after this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put out to pasture?  Brady will keep playing if he wants to, or retire if he wants to.  I think the Patriots will be more than happy to see Brady return for another season.  The man is the frontrunner for MVP, and you say he'll be put out to pasture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd love nothing more than to see the Patriots fold without Brady
> I used to love the Patriots back in the 80's, but, with all the scandals and cheating and favoritism, it just leaves a foul taste in your mouth..... blech
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly why everybody who is anybody hates the Cowgirls.  It lingers for decades.  As well as the Wankees in baseball.
Click to expand...


I hate the Cowboys because I'm a 49ers fan.  It's got nothing to do with any cheating, scandals, or favoritism.


----------



## Pogo

Montrovant said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats are a great team, nothing ever like them, but let's face it, we are sick of seeing them.  There is the cheating, the controversy, and the uncanny way the Refs always seem to favor them at Gillette.  It's not that they are so good, by why aren't there any other teams rising up to really challenge them?  I predict the Eagles will pound them through much of the game until towards the end when Brady rallies back for a 4th quarter win in the final minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. My poor Vikings, that was a painful game to watch.
> The Jags did better than I expected against NE.
> 
> It will be a boring SB if the game goes as you predict. The good news is Brady will most likely be put out to pasture after this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put out to pasture?  Brady will keep playing if he wants to, or retire if he wants to.  I think the Patriots will be more than happy to see Brady return for another season.  The man is the frontrunner for MVP, and you say he'll be put out to pasture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd love nothing more than to see the Patriots fold without Brady
> I used to love the Patriots back in the 80's, but, with all the scandals and cheating and favoritism, it just leaves a foul taste in your mouth..... blech
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly why everybody who is anybody hates the Cowgirls.  It lingers for decades.  As well as the Wankees in baseball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate the Cowboys because I'm a 49ers fan.  It's got nothing to do with any cheating, scandals, or favoritism.
Click to expand...


Niners aren't even in the same division -- not sure I follow that logic, but I think most sane people hate them for all that "America's Team" bullshit.

This I'm always proud to say was handed them by the Iggles... I never tire of it


----------



## Montrovant

Pogo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. My poor Vikings, that was a painful game to watch.
> The Jags did better than I expected against NE.
> 
> It will be a boring SB if the game goes as you predict. The good news is Brady will most likely be put out to pasture after this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put out to pasture?  Brady will keep playing if he wants to, or retire if he wants to.  I think the Patriots will be more than happy to see Brady return for another season.  The man is the frontrunner for MVP, and you say he'll be put out to pasture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd love nothing more than to see the Patriots fold without Brady
> I used to love the Patriots back in the 80's, but, with all the scandals and cheating and favoritism, it just leaves a foul taste in your mouth..... blech
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly why everybody who is anybody hates the Cowgirls.  It lingers for decades.  As well as the Wankees in baseball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate the Cowboys because I'm a 49ers fan.  It's got nothing to do with any cheating, scandals, or favoritism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Niners aren't even in the same division -- not sure I follow that logic, but I think most sane people hate them for all that "America's Team" bullshit.
> 
> This I'm always proud to say was handed them by the Iggles... I never tire of it
Click to expand...


The Cowboys and 49ers were rivals in the 90s.  In a similar fashion, I hate the Giants.

Strangely, while the Redskins won 3 Super Bowls and went to another during the period of 49ers greatness (early 80s through the 90s), they never seemed like a rival team.


----------



## Pogo

Montrovant said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put out to pasture?  Brady will keep playing if he wants to, or retire if he wants to.  I think the Patriots will be more than happy to see Brady return for another season.  The man is the frontrunner for MVP, and you say he'll be put out to pasture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love nothing more than to see the Patriots fold without Brady
> I used to love the Patriots back in the 80's, but, with all the scandals and cheating and favoritism, it just leaves a foul taste in your mouth..... blech
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly why everybody who is anybody hates the Cowgirls.  It lingers for decades.  As well as the Wankees in baseball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate the Cowboys because I'm a 49ers fan.  It's got nothing to do with any cheating, scandals, or favoritism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Niners aren't even in the same division -- not sure I follow that logic, but I think most sane people hate them for all that "America's Team" bullshit.
> 
> This I'm always proud to say was handed them by the Iggles... I never tire of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cowboys and 49ers were rivals in the 90s.  In a similar fashion, I hate the Giants.
> 
> Strangely, while the Redskins won 3 Super Bowls and went to another during the period of 49ers greatness (early 80s through the 90s), they never seemed like a rival team.
Click to expand...


These methinks are all emotional assessments that we make about the perceived character ("personality") of a given team, the same way we do people, or at least famous people are perceived.  I can see my contempt for the narcissism of the Cowgirls and Wankees stems from the same values as my contempt of Orange Rumpy, all for the same reasons.

Meanwhile I've noticed somebody on Wikipedia seems obsessed with creating imaginary 'rivalries' between Philadelphia sports teams and New York ones.  Noticed it first when the Wiki Phillies page claiimed one with the NY Mets.  I read that and thought "really, the Mets?".  We've never really taken them seriously.  Then lately I see the same fantasy on the Wiki Eagles page, imagining a NYGiants rivalry while the Cowgirls one is secondary.  Neither assessment is realistic.  I suspect it's the same writer, and I suspect he's doing it out of insatiable New York Narcissism.


----------



## Montrovant

Pogo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love nothing more than to see the Patriots fold without Brady
> I used to love the Patriots back in the 80's, but, with all the scandals and cheating and favoritism, it just leaves a foul taste in your mouth..... blech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly why everybody who is anybody hates the Cowgirls.  It lingers for decades.  As well as the Wankees in baseball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate the Cowboys because I'm a 49ers fan.  It's got nothing to do with any cheating, scandals, or favoritism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Niners aren't even in the same division -- not sure I follow that logic, but I think most sane people hate them for all that "America's Team" bullshit.
> 
> This I'm always proud to say was handed them by the Iggles... I never tire of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cowboys and 49ers were rivals in the 90s.  In a similar fashion, I hate the Giants.
> 
> Strangely, while the Redskins won 3 Super Bowls and went to another during the period of 49ers greatness (early 80s through the 90s), they never seemed like a rival team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These methinks are all emotional assessments that we make about the perceived character ("personality") of a given team, the same way we do people, or at least famous people are perceived.  I can see my contempt for the narcissism of the Cowgirls and Wankees stems from the same values as my contempt of Orange Rumpy, all for the same reasons.
> 
> Meanwhile I've noticed somebody on Wikipedia seems obsessed with creating imaginary 'rivalries' between Philadelphia sports teams and New York ones.  Noticed it first when the Wiki Phillies page claiimed one with the NY Mets.  I read that and thought "really, the Mets?".  We've never really taken them seriously.  Then lately I see the same fantasy on the Wiki Eagles page, imagining a NYGiants rivalry while the Cowgirls one is secondary.  Neither assessment is realistic.  I suspect it's the same writer, and I suspect he's doing it out of insatiable New York Narcissism.
Click to expand...


FYI, I'm originally from New York.    Long Island, specifically.  Of course, I've never been a fan of the NY football teams (although, really, they are both Jersey teams...that's where they play!).  When I've paid any attention to baseball, which I haven't done for many years, I rooted for the Mets.  I was actually at the game when they clinched the pennant in 86.  My father wouldn't allow me to go onto the field, but a friend of his brought me a chunk of the turf in a plastic cup.    I'm also an Islanders fan in hockey.

I never paid that much attention to baseball, so I can't speak to a Mets/Phillies rivalry.  Eagles/Giants makes sense, if for no other reason than as a long time division rivalry.


----------



## yiostheoy

Bonzi said:


> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story


I have duty all day Sunday so I don't even plan to watch the Superbowl.

Personally I would rather see the underdog Eagles win than the corrupt Patriots.


----------



## Pogo

Montrovant said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly why everybody who is anybody hates the Cowgirls.  It lingers for decades.  As well as the Wankees in baseball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the Cowboys because I'm a 49ers fan.  It's got nothing to do with any cheating, scandals, or favoritism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Niners aren't even in the same division -- not sure I follow that logic, but I think most sane people hate them for all that "America's Team" bullshit.
> 
> This I'm always proud to say was handed them by the Iggles... I never tire of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Cowboys and 49ers were rivals in the 90s.  In a similar fashion, I hate the Giants.
> 
> Strangely, while the Redskins won 3 Super Bowls and went to another during the period of 49ers greatness (early 80s through the 90s), they never seemed like a rival team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These methinks are all emotional assessments that we make about the perceived character ("personality") of a given team, the same way we do people, or at least famous people are perceived.  I can see my contempt for the narcissism of the Cowgirls and Wankees stems from the same values as my contempt of Orange Rumpy, all for the same reasons.
> 
> Meanwhile I've noticed somebody on Wikipedia seems obsessed with creating imaginary 'rivalries' between Philadelphia sports teams and New York ones.  Noticed it first when the Wiki Phillies page claiimed one with the NY Mets.  I read that and thought "really, the Mets?".  We've never really taken them seriously.  Then lately I see the same fantasy on the Wiki Eagles page, imagining a NYGiants rivalry while the Cowgirls one is secondary.  Neither assessment is realistic.  I suspect it's the same writer, and I suspect he's doing it out of insatiable New York Narcissism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FYI, I'm originally from New York.    Long Island, specifically.  Of course, I've never been a fan of the NY football teams (although, really, they are both Jersey teams...that's where they play!).  When I've paid any attention to baseball, which I haven't done for many years, I rooted for the Mets.  I was actually at the game when they clinched the pennant in 86.  My father wouldn't allow me to go onto the field, but a friend of his brought me a chunk of the turf in a plastic cup.    I'm also an Islanders fan in hockey.
> 
> I never paid that much attention to baseball, so I can't speak to a Mets/Phillies rivalry.  Eagles/Giants makes sense, if for no other reason than as a long time division rivalry.
Click to expand...


There really isn't a Mets/Phils rivalry, but you'd never know it to read Wiki.

Personally I'm kindly disposed toward the Mets.  Long as they're not on the field against my team I like 'em; they appeal to modest working-class sensibilities.  Have been to several Mets games at Shea in fact --- on one occasion driving back to our friends' house after the game we had the sports radio on analyzing the game (Mets defeated Tigers), some guy actually called in to complain that the Wankees weren't getting enough attention.  We all fell out in rollicking laughter.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## usmcstinger

Boles is going to be a starting QB on a NFL Team next season.


----------



## Montrovant

Here's a somewhat surprising tidbit of information I just found: No quarterback who led the league in passing has ever won the Super Bowl.  Drew Brees, who seems to lead the league every year, did not when the Saints won.  Not Manning, not Brady, not Montana, not Young, not Warner.

Super Bowl 2018: Tom Brady looking to end incredible 51-year quarterback curse


----------



## Pogo

Montrovant said:


> Here's a somewhat surprising tidbit of information I just found: No quarterback who led the league in passing has ever won the Super Bowl.  Drew Brees, who seems to lead the league every year, did not when the Saints won.  Not Manning, not Brady, not Montana, not Young, not Warner.
> 
> Super Bowl 2018: Tom Brady looking to end incredible 51-year quarterback curse



Excellent observation.  

Nick Foles definitely didn't lead the league in passing.  That should give him a YUGE advantage.


----------



## Pogo

usmcstinger said:


> Boles is going to be a starting QB on a NFL Team next season.



Considering it's very much an open question as to whether Carson Wentz will be healed by opening day that may very well be the case.  Hope they spell his name right though.


----------



## IsaacNewton

The refs always throw flags to march NE down the field if NE is behind. It is so blatant now it is pathetic and I've never believed in conspiracy type thingies but you watch the Jacksonville game and you're like 'come now, you think no one is watching this bullshit?' No problem with a team losing on their game play but the games with NE too often have the refs decide it.

Also, pass interference should not be a spot foul. No foul should be more than 20 yards unless it is utterly blatant like the db tackles the receiver before the ball gets close. These 50-60 yard penalties are like playing poker with someone and they call "7-card stud, 2s, 9s, and one eyed jacks are wild". It makes it a kids game.


----------



## fbj

This stat right here shocked me about the Pats

In all 7 superbowls that Brady and Belechick appeared in together, the Pats never scored in the 1st qtr


----------



## Montrovant

fbj said:


> This stat right here shocked me about the Pats
> 
> In all 7 superbowls that Brady and Belechick appeared in together, the Pats never scored in the 1st qtr



That is surprising, but at the same time, I think a big part of what has made the Patriots great with Belichick and Brady is their ability to adjust, so it isn't shocking.


----------



## fbj

yiostheoy said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> 
> 
> I have duty all day Sunday so I don't even plan to watch the Superbowl.
> 
> Personally I would rather see the underdog Eagles win than the corrupt Patriots.
Click to expand...



That's because you are a gay eagles fan who like getting fucked in the butt


----------



## fbj

Montrovant said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> This stat right here shocked me about the Pats
> 
> In all 7 superbowls that Brady and Belechick appeared in together, the Pats never scored in the 1st qtr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is surprising, but at the same time, I think a big part of what has made the Patriots great with Belichick and Brady is their ability to adjust, so it isn't shocking.
Click to expand...



I need them mutherfuckers to jump on the eagles early and often.    The eagles is not s team u want to start slow against


----------



## Borillar

IsaacNewton said:


> The refs always throw flags to march NE down the field if NE is behind. It is so blatant now it is pathetic and I've never believed in conspiracy type thingies but you watch the Jacksonville game and you're like 'come now, you think no one is watching this bullshit?' No problem with a team losing on their game play but the games with NE too often have the refs decide it.
> 
> Also, pass interference should not be a spot foul. No foul should be more than 20 yards unless it is utterly blatant like the db tackles the receiver before the ball gets close. These 50-60 yard penalties are like playing poker with someone and they call "7-card stud, 2s, 9s, and one eyed jacks are wild". It makes it a kids game.


Heck, that's about a third of the Pukers offense right there.


----------



## ChrisL

I am psyched for the SB.  I already have my snacks menu planned out.  I'm going to have a few of my die hard Patriots fans friends over.  We are going to have a blast watching the Pats bury the Eaglets.    Go Pats!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Montrovant

Let's see if the Pats can finally score in the first quarter of the SB with Brady.


----------



## Old Yeller

QB is only as good as the O-line.  Except for the Joe Montana-Russel Wilson types who can keep a play alive.  Brady does not move well.  Over-Rated on a team with good players at all the spots with good coach.  
Again,  my Grandma can drop back and chuck 25 yd curl routes and screen passss with no heat.


----------



## fbj

ChrisL said:


>




If the Pats win can we go out and celebrate over dinner?


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> Let's see if the Pats can finally score in the first quarter of the SB with Brady.



Doesn't matter if they do or don't.  They are the come back kids.  Besides that, the only thing that really matters in the end is the W!


----------



## fbj

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if the Pats can finally score in the first quarter of the SB with Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter if they do or don't.  They are the come back kids.  Besides that, the only thing that really matters in the end is the W!
Click to expand...



Im taking chris on a date if the Pats win


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> I am psyched for the SB.  I already have my snacks menu planned out.  I'm going to have a few of my die hard Patriots fans friends over.  We are going to have a blast watching the Pats bury the Eaglets.    Go Pats!




Oh?   Some kind of fantasy football game?

That's good.  Keeps the imagination exercised.
See also post 110 -- a fantasy contingent on another fantasy.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am psyched for the SB.  I already have my snacks menu planned out.  I'm going to have a few of my die hard Patriots fans friends over.  We are going to have a blast watching the Pats bury the Eaglets.    Go Pats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?   Some kind of fantasy football game?
> 
> That's good.  Keeps the imagination exercised.
> See also post 110 -- a fantasy contingent on another fantasy.
Click to expand...


The Patriots have the BEST fans.  The Eagles have the worst fans.    We win on that count too.


----------



## del




----------



## ChrisL

Even if the Pats didn't pull off another super bowl win this time, it is still pretty amazing that they made it there . . . again!  They are a phenomenal team.  I am very lucky to have them as MY team.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if the Pats can finally score in the first quarter of the SB with Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter if they do or don't.  They are the come back kids.  Besides that, the only thing that really matters in the end is the W!
Click to expand...


Brady has done a lot of great things, but the one thing he hasn't done is been involved in a dominating Super Bowl win.


----------



## Montrovant

Old Yeller said:


> QB is only as good as the O-line.  Except for the Joe Montana-Russel Wilson types who can keep a play alive.  Brady does not move well.  Over-Rated on a team with good players at all the spots with good coach.
> Again,  my Grandma can drop back and chuck 25 yd curl routes and screen passss with no heat.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Even if the Pats didn't pull off another super bowl win this time, it is still pretty amazing that they made it there . . . again!  They are a phenomenal team.  I am very lucky to have them as MY team.



More excuse-making days before the game.  Rats off a sinking ship.  Oh sorry -- _Pats _off a sinking ship.  

I wish I knew how to make gifs.  I'd take that gif of the eagle attacking Rump, replace Rump's face with Bobby Brady in uniform and the food would become the SB trophy.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Borillar said:


> The Cinderella story ended when the Vikings turned into a pumpkin. Now you have a choice to root for Filthydelphia, whose fans booed Santa Claus and are generally considered to be scum of the earth, or the Cheatriots in their millionth SB.


 The Beagle vs the Gaytriots zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Papageorgio

toomuchtime_ said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cinderella story ended when the Vikings turned into a pumpkin. Now you have a choice to root for Filthydelphia, whose fans booed Santa Claus and are generally considered to be scum of the earth, or the Cheatriots in their millionth SB.
> 
> 
> 
> The Eagles and their fans are all filth.
> 
> Never thought I'd say this, but go Pats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Foles plays the way he did yesterday, the Pats are going home unhappy.
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pats D won’t choke like the Vikings’ did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't choke, they were just outplayed.
Click to expand...


Outplayed? They were sacrificial lambs being led to slaughter. It wasn’t a game, because after the 7-0 lead, the Vikings went home. Disappointing game to say the least.


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> Even if the Pats didn't pull off another super bowl win this time, it is still pretty amazing that they made it there . . . again!  They are a phenomenal team.  I am very lucky to have them as MY team.



What the Pats have done is nothing less than amazing in the world of NFL parity. 

8 Super Bowls in 16 seasons, it is crazy. All that said I want the Eagles to kick some Pats ass and take home the Vince Lombardi Trophy.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the Pats didn't pull off another super bowl win this time, it is still pretty amazing that they made it there . . . again!  They are a phenomenal team.  I am very lucky to have them as MY team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the Pats have done is nothing less than amazing in the world of NFL parity.
> 
> 8 Super Bowls in 16 seasons, it is crazy. All that said I want the Eagles to kick some Pats ass and take home the Vince Lombardi Trophy.
Click to expand...


Nothing would be more appropriate since we're the only team to beat Vince Lombardi_ for_ the trophy.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the Pats didn't pull off another super bowl win this time, it is still pretty amazing that they made it there . . . again!  They are a phenomenal team.  I am very lucky to have them as MY team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the Pats have done is nothing less than amazing in the world of NFL parity.
> 
> 8 Super Bowls in 16 seasons, it is crazy. All that said I want the Eagles to kick some Pats ass and take home the Vince Lombardi Trophy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing would be more appropriate since we're the only team to beat Vince Lombardi_ for_ the trophy.
Click to expand...


Hmm.  Maybe I should change my avi to a Pats logo until after we win!


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the Pats didn't pull off another super bowl win this time, it is still pretty amazing that they made it there . . . again!  They are a phenomenal team.  I am very lucky to have them as MY team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the Pats have done is nothing less than amazing in the world of NFL parity.
> 
> 8 Super Bowls in 16 seasons, it is crazy. All that said I want the Eagles to kick some Pats ass and take home the Vince Lombardi Trophy.
Click to expand...


"I want the Eagles to kick some Pats ass and take home the Vince Lombardi Trophy."

Well . . . no.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the Pats didn't pull off another super bowl win this time, it is still pretty amazing that they made it there . . . again!  They are a phenomenal team.  I am very lucky to have them as MY team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More excuse-making days before the game.  Rats off a sinking ship.  Oh sorry -- _Pats _off a sinking ship.
> 
> I wish I knew how to make gifs.  I'd take that gif of the eagle attacking Rump, replace Rump's face with Bobby Brady in uniform and the food would become the SB trophy.
Click to expand...


Who is Bobby Brady?  Lol!


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the Pats didn't pull off another super bowl win this time, it is still pretty amazing that they made it there . . . again!  They are a phenomenal team.  I am very lucky to have them as MY team.  [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More excuse-making days before the game.  Rats off a sinking ship.  Oh sorry -- _Pats _off a sinking ship.  [emoji1]
> 
> I wish I knew how to make gifs.  I'd take that gif of the eagle attacking Rump, replace Rump's face with Bobby Brady in uniform and the food would become the SB trophy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is Bobby Brady?  Lol!
Click to expand...


He is the youngest boy of Mike and Carol Brady. What he has to do with football I’m not sure.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the Pats didn't pull off another super bowl win this time, it is still pretty amazing that they made it there . . . again!  They are a phenomenal team.  I am very lucky to have them as MY team.  [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More excuse-making days before the game.  Rats off a sinking ship.  Oh sorry -- _Pats _off a sinking ship.  [emoji1]
> 
> I wish I knew how to make gifs.  I'd take that gif of the eagle attacking Rump, replace Rump's face with Bobby Brady in uniform and the food would become the SB trophy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is Bobby Brady?  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is the youngest boy of Mike and Carol Brady. What he has to do with football I’m not sure.
Click to expand...


Actually he's the source of Bobby Jindal's first name.  But you are correct, I mixed up the quarterback with the TV show.

I meant, of course, the actual quarterback, Marcia Brady.  I gotta get that down.  Marcia Marcia Marcia.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the Pats didn't pull off another super bowl win this time, it is still pretty amazing that they made it there . . . again!  They are a phenomenal team.  I am very lucky to have them as MY team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the Pats have done is nothing less than amazing in the world of NFL parity.
> 
> 8 Super Bowls in 16 seasons, it is crazy. All that said I want the Eagles to kick some Pats ass and take home the Vince Lombardi Trophy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing would be more appropriate since we're the only team to beat Vince Lombardi_ for_ the trophy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Maybe I should change my avi to a Pats logo until after we win!
Click to expand...


Resistance is futile, human.  You will be eliminated.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the Pats didn't pull off another super bowl win this time, it is still pretty amazing that they made it there . . . again!  They are a phenomenal team.  I am very lucky to have them as MY team.  [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More excuse-making days before the game.  Rats off a sinking ship.  Oh sorry -- _Pats _off a sinking ship.  [emoji1]
> 
> I wish I knew how to make gifs.  I'd take that gif of the eagle attacking Rump, replace Rump's face with Bobby Brady in uniform and the food would become the SB trophy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is Bobby Brady?  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is the youngest boy of Mike and Carol Brady. What he has to do with football I’m not sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually he's the source of Bobby Jindal's first name.  But you are correct, I mixed up the quarterback with the TV show.
> 
> I meant, of course, Marcia Brady.  I gotta get that down.  Marcia Marcia Marcia.
Click to expand...


If you are calling the Patriots "Marcia", then that is definitely what you will be saying after Sunday, "oh, Marcia, Marcia, Marcia!  She ALWAYS wins!"


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the Pats didn't pull off another super bowl win this time, it is still pretty amazing that they made it there . . . again!  They are a phenomenal team.  I am very lucky to have them as MY team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the Pats have done is nothing less than amazing in the world of NFL parity.
> 
> 8 Super Bowls in 16 seasons, it is crazy. All that said I want the Eagles to kick some Pats ass and take home the Vince Lombardi Trophy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing would be more appropriate since we're the only team to beat Vince Lombardi_ for_ the trophy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Maybe I should change my avi to a Pats logo until after we win!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Resistance is futile, human.  You will be eliminated.
Click to expand...


Like last time?


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the Pats didn't pull off another super bowl win this time, it is still pretty amazing that they made it there . . . again!  They are a phenomenal team.  I am very lucky to have them as MY team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the Pats have done is nothing less than amazing in the world of NFL parity.
> 
> 8 Super Bowls in 16 seasons, it is crazy. All that said I want the Eagles to kick some Pats ass and take home the Vince Lombardi Trophy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing would be more appropriate since we're the only team to beat Vince Lombardi_ for_ the trophy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Maybe I should change my avi to a Pats logo until after we win!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Resistance is futile, human.  You will be eliminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like last time?
Click to expand...




Clearly that was Obama's fault.


----------



## ChrisL

I just posted this in the coffee shop, but I think I should post it here too.  This is why the Patriots are winners . . . They are one of the best coached teams in the league.  Take that to the bank!  

The Patriots win superbowls because they are a damn good team. There is no "I" in the Patriots. They play as a team, and that is first and foremost in their minds. They work very hard all year to get to where they are, and they are like a well oiled machine when it comes to football. Good coaching, a good understanding of the other team and how they play and what their weaknesses are, Tom Brady just has a natural knack for being able to read the field and the players (his experience definitely plays a role in this). Bill and Tom have a very good coach/QB relationship and are very close. All of these things combine to make the Patriots a great team (amongst other things).


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> I just posted this in the coffee shop, but I think I should post it here too.  This is why the Patriots are winners . . . They are one of the best coached teams in the league.  Take that to the bank!
> 
> The Patriots win superbowls because they are a damn good team. There is no "I" in the Patriots. They play as a team, and that is first and foremost in their minds. They work very hard all year to get to where they are, and they are like a well oiled machine when it comes to football. Good coaching, a good understanding of the other team and how they play and what their weaknesses are, Tom Brady just has a natural knack for being able to read the field and the players (his experience definitely plays a role in this). Bill and Tom have a very good coach/QB relationship and are very close. All of these things combine to make the Patriots a great team (amongst other things).



I uh, think if you look carefully there is an I in Patriots but there is no I in Eagles.  Just an Eagle Eye.  And a damn sharp beak.

As far as well coached and playing as a team --- let me know when they slice through the playoffs to the Stupor Bowl _without_ their starting QB.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted this in the coffee shop, but I think I should post it here too.  This is why the Patriots are winners . . . They are one of the best coached teams in the league.  Take that to the bank!
> 
> The Patriots win superbowls because they are a damn good team. There is no "I" in the Patriots. They play as a team, and that is first and foremost in their minds. They work very hard all year to get to where they are, and they are like a well oiled machine when it comes to football. Good coaching, a good understanding of the other team and how they play and what their weaknesses are, Tom Brady just has a natural knack for being able to read the field and the players (his experience definitely plays a role in this). Bill and Tom have a very good coach/QB relationship and are very close. All of these things combine to make the Patriots a great team (amongst other things).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I uh, think if you look carefully there is an I in Patriots but there is no I in Eagles.  Just an Eagle Eye.
> 
> As far as well coached and playing as a team --- let me know when they slice through the playoffs to the Stupor Bowl _without_ their starting QB.
Click to expand...


You know, I meant that figuratively.    Anyways, we all know what I wrote to be fact.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted this in the coffee shop, but I think I should post it here too.  This is why the Patriots are winners . . . They are one of the best coached teams in the league.  Take that to the bank!
> 
> The Patriots win superbowls because they are a damn good team. There is no "I" in the Patriots. They play as a team, and that is first and foremost in their minds. They work very hard all year to get to where they are, and they are like a well oiled machine when it comes to football. Good coaching, a good understanding of the other team and how they play and what their weaknesses are, Tom Brady just has a natural knack for being able to read the field and the players (his experience definitely plays a role in this). Bill and Tom have a very good coach/QB relationship and are very close. All of these things combine to make the Patriots a great team (amongst other things).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I uh, think if you look carefully there is an I in Patriots but there is no I in Eagles.  Just an Eagle Eye.
> 
> As far as well coached and playing as a team --- let me know when they slice through the playoffs to the Stupor Bowl _without_ their starting QB.
Click to expand...


I'm boycotting Philly cream cheese this week.  I went with the Stop & Shop brand.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted this in the coffee shop, but I think I should post it here too.  This is why the Patriots are winners . . . They are one of the best coached teams in the league.  Take that to the bank!
> 
> The Patriots win superbowls because they are a damn good team. There is no "I" in the Patriots. They play as a team, and that is first and foremost in their minds. They work very hard all year to get to where they are, and they are like a well oiled machine when it comes to football. Good coaching, a good understanding of the other team and how they play and what their weaknesses are, Tom Brady just has a natural knack for being able to read the field and the players (his experience definitely plays a role in this). Bill and Tom have a very good coach/QB relationship and are very close. All of these things combine to make the Patriots a great team (amongst other things).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I uh, think if you look carefully there is an I in Patriots but there is no I in Eagles.  Just an Eagle Eye.  And a damn sharp beak.
> 
> As far as well coached and playing as a team --- let me know when they slice through the playoffs to the Stupor Bowl _without_ their starting QB.
Click to expand...


If you think Tom Brady wins all the games, then you don't know football.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted this in the coffee shop, but I think I should post it here too.  This is why the Patriots are winners . . . They are one of the best coached teams in the league.  Take that to the bank!
> 
> The Patriots win superbowls because they are a damn good team. There is no "I" in the Patriots. They play as a team, and that is first and foremost in their minds. They work very hard all year to get to where they are, and they are like a well oiled machine when it comes to football. Good coaching, a good understanding of the other team and how they play and what their weaknesses are, Tom Brady just has a natural knack for being able to read the field and the players (his experience definitely plays a role in this). Bill and Tom have a very good coach/QB relationship and are very close. All of these things combine to make the Patriots a great team (amongst other things).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I uh, think if you look carefully there is an I in Patriots but there is no I in Eagles.  Just an Eagle Eye.
> 
> As far as well coached and playing as a team --- let me know when they slice through the playoffs to the Stupor Bowl _without_ their starting QB.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, I meant that figuratively.    Anyways, we all know what I wrote to be fact.
Click to expand...


If what you wrote is fact, it should be appended with "last edited by a Moderator who doesn't know jack cheese about football".


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted this in the coffee shop, but I think I should post it here too.  This is why the Patriots are winners . . . They are one of the best coached teams in the league.  Take that to the bank!
> 
> The Patriots win superbowls because they are a damn good team. There is no "I" in the Patriots. They play as a team, and that is first and foremost in their minds. They work very hard all year to get to where they are, and they are like a well oiled machine when it comes to football. Good coaching, a good understanding of the other team and how they play and what their weaknesses are, Tom Brady just has a natural knack for being able to read the field and the players (his experience definitely plays a role in this). Bill and Tom have a very good coach/QB relationship and are very close. All of these things combine to make the Patriots a great team (amongst other things).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I uh, think if you look carefully there is an I in Patriots but there is no I in Eagles.  Just an Eagle Eye.  And a damn sharp beak.
> 
> As far as well coached and playing as a team --- let me know when they slice through the playoffs to the Stupor Bowl _without_ their starting QB.
Click to expand...


Oh and claws too.  Don't forget the claws. They are sharp and they are sandy.  Sandy claws.  Which is what you'll need to get a W out of this. 

You might say the Iggles, unlike the Pats, are loaded with talon.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted this in the coffee shop, but I think I should post it here too.  This is why the Patriots are winners . . . They are one of the best coached teams in the league.  Take that to the bank!
> 
> The Patriots win superbowls because they are a damn good team. There is no "I" in the Patriots. They play as a team, and that is first and foremost in their minds. They work very hard all year to get to where they are, and they are like a well oiled machine when it comes to football. Good coaching, a good understanding of the other team and how they play and what their weaknesses are, Tom Brady just has a natural knack for being able to read the field and the players (his experience definitely plays a role in this). Bill and Tom have a very good coach/QB relationship and are very close. All of these things combine to make the Patriots a great team (amongst other things).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I uh, think if you look carefully there is an I in Patriots but there is no I in Eagles.  Just an Eagle Eye.  And a damn sharp beak.
> 
> As far as well coached and playing as a team --- let me know when they slice through the playoffs to the Stupor Bowl _without_ their starting QB.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think Tom Brady wins all the games, then you don't know football.
Click to expand...


Oh I agree.  This will be demonstrated in two days.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted this in the coffee shop, but I think I should post it here too.  This is why the Patriots are winners . . . They are one of the best coached teams in the league.  Take that to the bank!
> 
> The Patriots win superbowls because they are a damn good team. There is no "I" in the Patriots. They play as a team, and that is first and foremost in their minds. They work very hard all year to get to where they are, and they are like a well oiled machine when it comes to football. Good coaching, a good understanding of the other team and how they play and what their weaknesses are, Tom Brady just has a natural knack for being able to read the field and the players (his experience definitely plays a role in this). Bill and Tom have a very good coach/QB relationship and are very close. All of these things combine to make the Patriots a great team (amongst other things).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I uh, think if you look carefully there is an I in Patriots but there is no I in Eagles.  Just an Eagle Eye.
> 
> As far as well coached and playing as a team --- let me know when they slice through the playoffs to the Stupor Bowl _without_ their starting QB.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm boycotting Philly cream cheese this week.  I went with the Stop & Shop brand.
Click to expand...


I _already _have no New England clam chowda on my shelf.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted this in the coffee shop, but I think I should post it here too.  This is why the Patriots are winners . . . They are one of the best coached teams in the league.  Take that to the bank!
> 
> The Patriots win superbowls because they are a damn good team. There is no "I" in the Patriots. They play as a team, and that is first and foremost in their minds. They work very hard all year to get to where they are, and they are like a well oiled machine when it comes to football. Good coaching, a good understanding of the other team and how they play and what their weaknesses are, Tom Brady just has a natural knack for being able to read the field and the players (his experience definitely plays a role in this). Bill and Tom have a very good coach/QB relationship and are very close. All of these things combine to make the Patriots a great team (amongst other things).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I uh, think if you look carefully there is an I in Patriots but there is no I in Eagles.  Just an Eagle Eye.  And a damn sharp beak.
> 
> As far as well coached and playing as a team --- let me know when they slice through the playoffs to the Stupor Bowl _without_ their starting QB.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think Tom Brady wins all the games, then you don't know football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I agree.  This will be demonstrated in two days.
Click to expand...


The Patriots have a lot of great players but no real superstars (besides Brady).  That is why they are so great.    Not a lot of "big mouths" on the Pats team.  Just another reason to like them.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted this in the coffee shop, but I think I should post it here too.  This is why the Patriots are winners . . . They are one of the best coached teams in the league.  Take that to the bank!
> 
> The Patriots win superbowls because they are a damn good team. There is no "I" in the Patriots. They play as a team, and that is first and foremost in their minds. They work very hard all year to get to where they are, and they are like a well oiled machine when it comes to football. Good coaching, a good understanding of the other team and how they play and what their weaknesses are, Tom Brady just has a natural knack for being able to read the field and the players (his experience definitely plays a role in this). Bill and Tom have a very good coach/QB relationship and are very close. All of these things combine to make the Patriots a great team (amongst other things).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I uh, think if you look carefully there is an I in Patriots but there is no I in Eagles.  Just an Eagle Eye.
> 
> As far as well coached and playing as a team --- let me know when they slice through the playoffs to the Stupor Bowl _without_ their starting QB.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm boycotting Philly cream cheese this week.  I went with the Stop & Shop brand.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I _already _have no New England clam chowda on my shelf.
Click to expand...


You probably eat the Manhattan kind anyways!  *points and laughs*


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted this in the coffee shop, but I think I should post it here too.  This is why the Patriots are winners . . . They are one of the best coached teams in the league.  Take that to the bank!
> 
> The Patriots win superbowls because they are a damn good team. There is no "I" in the Patriots. They play as a team, and that is first and foremost in their minds. They work very hard all year to get to where they are, and they are like a well oiled machine when it comes to football. Good coaching, a good understanding of the other team and how they play and what their weaknesses are, Tom Brady just has a natural knack for being able to read the field and the players (his experience definitely plays a role in this). Bill and Tom have a very good coach/QB relationship and are very close. All of these things combine to make the Patriots a great team (amongst other things).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I uh, think if you look carefully there is an I in Patriots but there is no I in Eagles.  Just an Eagle Eye.
> 
> As far as well coached and playing as a team --- let me know when they slice through the playoffs to the Stupor Bowl _without_ their starting QB.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm boycotting Philly cream cheese this week.  I went with the Stop & Shop brand.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I _already _have no New England clam chowda on my shelf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably eat the Manhattan kind anyways!  *points and laughs*
Click to expand...


Ewwwwwwwww.  Now you're going low.


----------



## ChrisL

Some news for you, Gronk WILL be playing!


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Some news for you, Gronk WILL be playing!



I thought you said the Pats have no names?

Well, I mean other than Marcia Marcia Marcia....


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some news for you, Gronk WILL be playing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said the Pats have no names?
> 
> Well, I mean other than Marcia Marcia Marcia....
Click to expand...


Well, Gronk can't help it if he's very lovable!


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some news for you, Gronk WILL be playing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said the Pats have no names?
> 
> Well, I mean other than Marcia Marcia Marcia....
Click to expand...


Did you watch the highlights?  Effing awesome!  I am so glad he will be playing.


----------



## ChrisL

I am sometimes jealous of guys.  I wish I could be that athletic.  I'd get hurt though, for sure!    I want to go out on a football field and kick some guys' butts with my football skills!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## rightwinger

Pats have so much more experience

They will be tough to beat


----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


>



I get excited whenever I watch one of these videos!


----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


> Pats have so much more experience
> 
> They will be tough to beat



That was true --- a decade ago.

Out with the old, in with the new; Get used to the green 'cuz it's the new blue.


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pats have so much more experience
> 
> They will be tough to beat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was true --- a decade ago.
> 
> Out with the old, in with the new; Get used to the green 'cuz it's the new blue.
Click to expand...


Talk to me after you win the first one. The Eagles have the makings of a good team for years to come but only NE has stood the test of time. Until they go down, which I hope is Sunday, the Pats own the NFL.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pats have so much more experience
> 
> They will be tough to beat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was true --- a decade ago.
> 
> Out with the old, in with the new; Get used to the green 'cuz it's the new blue.
Click to expand...


That is so gay.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pats have so much more experience
> 
> They will be tough to beat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was true --- a decade ago.
> 
> Out with the old, in with the new; Get used to the green 'cuz it's the new blue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk to me after you win the first one. The Eagles have the makings of a good team for years to come but only NE has stood the test of time. Until they go down, which I hope is Sunday, the Pats own the NFL.
Click to expand...


Oh I'm talking right now.  Meanwhile the OP of this thread was making excuses for the NE loss two weeks in advance.
Always good to plan ahead.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pats have so much more experience
> 
> They will be tough to beat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was true --- a decade ago.
> 
> Out with the old, in with the new; Get used to the green 'cuz it's the new blue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk to me after you win the first one. The Eagles have the makings of a good team for years to come but only NE has stood the test of time. Until they go down, which I hope is Sunday, the Pats own the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I'm talking right now.  Meanwhile the OP of this thread was making excuses for the NE loss two weeks in advance.
> Always good to plan ahead.
Click to expand...


Talk is cheap!


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pats have so much more experience
> 
> They will be tough to beat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was true --- a decade ago.
> 
> Out with the old, in with the new; Get used to the green 'cuz it's the new blue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk to me after you win the first one. The Eagles have the makings of a good team for years to come but only NE has stood the test of time. Until they go down, which I hope is Sunday, the Pats own the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I'm talking right now.  Meanwhile the OP of this thread was making excuses for the NE loss two weeks in advance.
> Always good to plan ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk is cheap!
Click to expand...


Aye, but it's also timely.

I'm just noting which side started making excuses in advance --- and which didn't.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pats have so much more experience
> 
> They will be tough to beat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was true --- a decade ago.
> 
> Out with the old, in with the new; Get used to the green 'cuz it's the new blue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk to me after you win the first one. The Eagles have the makings of a good team for years to come but only NE has stood the test of time. Until they go down, which I hope is Sunday, the Pats own the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I'm talking right now.  Meanwhile the OP of this thread was making excuses for the NE loss two weeks in advance.
> Always good to plan ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk is cheap!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aye, but it's also timely.
> 
> I'm just noting which side started making excuses in advance --- and which didn't.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pats have so much more experience
> 
> They will be tough to beat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was true --- a decade ago.
> 
> Out with the old, in with the new; Get used to the green 'cuz it's the new blue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk to me after you win the first one. The Eagles have the makings of a good team for years to come but only NE has stood the test of time. Until they go down, which I hope is Sunday, the Pats own the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I'm talking right now.  Meanwhile the OP of this thread was making excuses for the NE loss two weeks in advance.
> Always good to plan ahead.
Click to expand...


First of all, Bonzo is NOT a Patriots fan.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


>



No idea who that is.  It does not look like Randall.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea who that is.  It does not look like Randall.
Click to expand...


It's Mark Wahlberg.  Lol!  

Invincible (2006 film) - Wikipedia


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


>


 
.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea who that is.  It does not look like Randall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's Mark Wahlberg.  Lol!
> 
> Invincible (2006 film) - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Who?


----------



## Pogo




----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea who that is.  It does not look like Randall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's Mark Wahlberg.  Lol!
> 
> Invincible (2006 film) - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Had to go read the link.  Apparently there was a film about Vince Papale.  Who knew.  And whatever that guy's wearing looks like a Jets uniform, not Iggles.

I actually interviewed Vince Papale while emceeing a sports event.  He was a cute story as far as getting a job off the street but he was in no way the best Eagles receiver ever, let alone best player.  I remember Pete Retzlaff and Harold Carmichael, just for two off the toppa my head...


----------



## Pogo




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bonzi said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats are a great team, nothing ever like them, but let's face it, we are sick of seeing them.  There is the cheating, the controversy, and the uncanny way the Refs always seem to favor them at Gillette.  It's not that they are so good, by why aren't there any other teams rising up to really challenge them?  I predict the Eagles will pound them through much of the game until towards the end when Brady rallies back for a 4th quarter win in the final minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. My poor Vikings, that was a painful game to watch.
> The Jags did better than I expected against NE.
> 
> It will be a boring SB if the game goes as you predict. The good news is Brady will most likely be put out to pasture after this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put out to pasture?  Brady will keep playing if he wants to, or retire if he wants to.  I think the Patriots will be more than happy to see Brady return for another season.  The man is the frontrunner for MVP, and you say he'll be put out to pasture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd love nothing more than to see the Patriots fold without Brady
> I used to love the Patriots back in the 80's, but, with all the scandals and cheating and favoritism, it just leaves a foul taste in your mouth..... blech
Click to expand...


yep,as i have said a HUNDRED times at least,they have tainted a great sport creating the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal. everybody outside of new england knows it to that they are frauds, proof of that was when the entire stadium booed shady brady a couple years ago in santa clara. the childish crap i am sick of hearing all the time is when myself and others bring up this point we then have to listen to hearing people say- you are jeoulous crap.

get real I hated the ny yankees with a hatred like no other back in the 90's when they won four world series in a row. not cause they won so many world series but cause i have always hated the yankees always going back to the 70's.
The difference in them and the cheat is they have not tainted a great sport and i can respect them. I respect those players and Joe Torre the manager back then for the greatness since THEY have not tainted a great sport.

None of this ever gets through the cheatriots apologists head though,just falls on deaf ears everytime.

I also used to respect the patriots at one time.same as you back in the 80's when they had grogan,

oh yeah i liked those teams.I was even pulling for them to win the superbowl against the bears them being the underdog in me always being an AFC guy in everything.

Heck I even rooted for the pats in their first superbowl even though shady brady and belicheat was the coach because they were playing the st louis frauds football team.I was happy as hell they won not wanting to see that evil owner host another superbowl trophy back then.

Of course back then, i was not aware of what frauds they were otherwise i would not have been as enthusiastic as i was back then on them winning.LOL plus i was not aware then how these games are all scripted of course.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Borillar said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cinderella story ended when the Vikings turned into a pumpkin. Now you have a choice to root for Filthydelphia, whose fans booed Santa Claus and are generally considered to be scum of the earth, or the Cheatriots in their millionth SB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww...another Seahawk fan still not over their loss to the Patriots?  Have mom make you some cocoa!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, dummy. I'm not a Seachix fan. I laughed like hell when the idiots threw an interception instead of running Beast mode at the goal line. The look on Richard Sherman's face was priceless. I'm a Vikings fan, and I'm rooting for the Pats in the SB. I'm not emotionally invested in either team, but I have some family in Boston and I detest Filthydelphia fans.
Click to expand...


Plus it doesnt help matters they beat your vikes.LOL


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cinderella story ended when the Vikings turned into a pumpkin. Now you have a choice to root for Filthydelphia, whose fans booed Santa Claus and are generally considered to be scum of the earth, or the Cheatriots in their millionth SB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww...another Seahawk fan still not over their loss to the Patriots?  Have mom make you some cocoa!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, dummy. I'm not a Seachix fan. I laughed like hell when the idiots threw an interception instead of running Beast mode at the goal line. The look on Richard Sherman's face was priceless. I'm a Vikings fan, and I'm rooting for the Pats in the SB. I'm not emotionally invested in either team, but I have some family in Boston and I detest Filthydelphia fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plus it doesnt help matters they beat your vikes.LOL
Click to expand...


No one beat anyone, it is all scripted, don’t you remember what you have been claiming.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> QB is only as good as the O-line.  Except for the Joe Montana-Russel Wilson types who can keep a play alive.  Brady does not move well.  Over-Rated on a team with good players at all the spots with good coach.
> Again,  my Grandma can drop back and chuck 25 yd curl routes and screen passss with no heat.
Click to expand...


you hate hearing pesky facts that Brady is really not all that good and Bill Belicheat is really not that good a coach I  know.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


you OWNED his ass.

and dont forget how at home games how the communication always goes out for the home teams but NEVER goes out for them yet the concidence theorists just always thrown insults at you when you bring up those pesky little facts WHY they win so much at home all the time.


----------



## Care4all

Not for a nano second could I buy in to that conspiracy! 

My only HOPE is that the game is at least half as exciting as last year's game with the ''comeback kid''!

GO PATRIOTS!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...







whats Ironic about that pic  is this was pretty much the face Shady Brady had on his face in front of the cameras a couple of years ago when he was exposed for the cheating fraud he really is remember?


----------



## Papageorgio

Care4all said:


> Not for a nano second could I buy in to that conspiracy!
> 
> My only HOPE is that the game is at least half as exciting as last year's game with the ''comeback kid''!
> 
> GO PATRIOTS!



Not wanting the Pats, but I do hope it is a good game.


----------



## Borillar

LA RAM FAN said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cinderella story ended when the Vikings turned into a pumpkin. Now you have a choice to root for Filthydelphia, whose fans booed Santa Claus and are generally considered to be scum of the earth, or the Cheatriots in their millionth SB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww...another Seahawk fan still not over their loss to the Patriots?  Have mom make you some cocoa!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, dummy. I'm not a Seachix fan. I laughed like hell when the idiots threw an interception instead of running Beast mode at the goal line. The look on Richard Sherman's face was priceless. I'm a Vikings fan, and I'm rooting for the Pats in the SB. I'm not emotionally invested in either team, but I have some family in Boston and I detest Filthydelphia fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plus it doesnt help matters they beat your vikes.LOL
Click to expand...

Well, that too. LOL. Sometimes all you have is schadenfreude.


----------



## featherlite

The unmistakable gaze of a true patriots fan .


----------



## Pogo

Borillar said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cinderella story ended when the Vikings turned into a pumpkin. Now you have a choice to root for Filthydelphia, whose fans booed Santa Claus and are generally considered to be scum of the earth, or the Cheatriots in their millionth SB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww...another Seahawk fan still not over their loss to the Patriots?  Have mom make you some cocoa!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, dummy. I'm not a Seachix fan. I laughed like hell when the idiots threw an interception instead of running Beast mode at the goal line. The look on Richard Sherman's face was priceless. I'm a Vikings fan, and I'm rooting for the Pats in the SB. I'm not emotionally invested in either team, but I have some family in Boston and I detest Filthydelphia fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plus it doesnt help matters they beat your vikes.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that too. LOL. Sometimes all you have is schadenfreude.
Click to expand...


Hell, without that element this very site would in a matter of hours either dry up or evolve into the realm of legitimate rational argument,


----------



## Snouter

Tom Brady is the best NFL player of all time.  It should be a great game.  But keep in mind, the Patriots have the best QB and best player ever in the history of the NFL.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Snouter said:


> Tom Brady is the best NFL player of all time.  It should be a great game.  But keep in mind, the Patriots have the best QB and best player ever in the history of the NFL.


Not a knock on Brady but the Pats have the best coach in the NFL, that's the difference.


----------



## WheelieAddict

This is pretty funny


----------



## ChrisL

Can't wait until tomorrow.  I am having some friends over and having some awesome super bowl snacks!    Let's go Pats!


----------



## ChrisL

It is a combination of things that make the Pats great, attitude being a big factor.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cinderella story ended when the Vikings turned into a pumpkin. Now you have a choice to root for Filthydelphia, whose fans booed Santa Claus and are generally considered to be scum of the earth, or the Cheatriots in their millionth SB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww...another Seahawk fan still not over their loss to the Patriots?  Have mom make you some cocoa!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, dummy. I'm not a Seachix fan. I laughed like hell when the idiots threw an interception instead of running Beast mode at the goal line. The look on Richard Sherman's face was priceless. I'm a Vikings fan, and I'm rooting for the Pats in the SB. I'm not emotionally invested in either team, but I have some family in Boston and I detest Filthydelphia fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plus it doesnt help matters they beat your vikes.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that too. LOL. Sometimes all you have is schadenfreude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell, without that element this very site would in a matter of hours either dry up or evolve into the realm of legitimate rational argument,
Click to expand...


Since when have you been an Eagles fan anyways or a fan of football at all?  I don't believe I've seen you post on the subject of sports very often at all.  A fair weather fan, eh?    Lol!  You guys are SO obvious.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Cinderella story ended when the Vikings turned into a pumpkin. Now you have a choice to root for Filthydelphia, whose fans booed Santa Claus and are generally considered to be scum of the earth, or the Cheatriots in their millionth SB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww...another Seahawk fan still not over their loss to the Patriots?  Have mom make you some cocoa!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, dummy. I'm not a Seachix fan. I laughed like hell when the idiots threw an interception instead of running Beast mode at the goal line. The look on Richard Sherman's face was priceless. I'm a Vikings fan, and I'm rooting for the Pats in the SB. I'm not emotionally invested in either team, but I have some family in Boston and I detest Filthydelphia fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plus it doesnt help matters they beat your vikes.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that too. LOL. Sometimes all you have is schadenfreude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell, without that element this very site would in a matter of hours either dry up or evolve into the realm of legitimate rational argument,
Click to expand...


Let me guess, you are SUCH a die hard fan of the Eagles, that you just have to go around sporting an Eagle avi?


----------



## fbj

ChrisL said:


> Can't wait until tomorrow.  I am having some friends over and having some awesome super bowl snacks!    Let's go Pats!




Can we go on a date if the Pats win?


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww...another Seahawk fan still not over their loss to the Patriots?  Have mom make you some cocoa!
> 
> 
> 
> No, dummy. I'm not a Seachix fan. I laughed like hell when the idiots threw an interception instead of running Beast mode at the goal line. The look on Richard Sherman's face was priceless. I'm a Vikings fan, and I'm rooting for the Pats in the SB. I'm not emotionally invested in either team, but I have some family in Boston and I detest Filthydelphia fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plus it doesnt help matters they beat your vikes.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that too. LOL. Sometimes all you have is schadenfreude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell, without that element this very site would in a matter of hours either dry up or evolve into the realm of legitimate rational argument,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me guess, you are SUCH a die hard fan of the Eagles, that you just have to go around sporting an Eagle avi?
Click to expand...


Jealous huh?

Understandable.  All you have is an AFL team.


----------



## toobfreak

Snouter said:


> Tom Brady is the best NFL player of all time.  It should be a great game.  But keep in mind, the Patriots have the best QB and best player ever in the history of the NFL.




Ironically, the power of the team lies wholly between Brady and Belichick.  Belichick is some kind of football savant, but ironically, they have really few Hall of Fame Players compared to other dynasty teams for all the championships they have won.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww...another Seahawk fan still not over their loss to the Patriots?  Have mom make you some cocoa!
> 
> 
> 
> No, dummy. I'm not a Seachix fan. I laughed like hell when the idiots threw an interception instead of running Beast mode at the goal line. The look on Richard Sherman's face was priceless. I'm a Vikings fan, and I'm rooting for the Pats in the SB. I'm not emotionally invested in either team, but I have some family in Boston and I detest Filthydelphia fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plus it doesnt help matters they beat your vikes.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that too. LOL. Sometimes all you have is schadenfreude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell, without that element this very site would in a matter of hours either dry up or evolve into the realm of legitimate rational argument,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when have you been an Eagles fan anyways or a fan of football at all?  I don't believe I've seen you post on the subject of sports very often at all.  A fair weather fan, eh?    Lol!  You guys are SO obvious.
Click to expand...


I was born into it.

You gotta understand, people from Baaaaston or Chicago or St. Louis or wherever, can move anywhere they like and adapt to wherever they are.  The idiot chasing your tail still carries a Dullass Cowgirls logo.  Philadelphia is a whole 'nother level.  You're born into it, and it's for life.  Like marriage, but an arranged marriage.  You can move anywhere you want but you can't tear your own soul out.

Mostly I'm a baseball phan --- and you'll find some posts from my account on that topic around here, but I don't do a lot of sports here; I do that more on sports sites.  But if the Iggles are doing something interesting of course I'll perk up.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Can't wait until tomorrow.  I am having some friends over and having some awesome super bowl snacks!    Let's go Pats!


----------



## del

Pogo said:


> I uh, think if you look carefully there is an I in Patriots but there is no I in Eagles.  Just an Eagle Eye.  And a damn sharp beak.
> 
> As far as well coached and playing as a team --- *let me know when they slice through the playoffs to the Stupor Bowl without their starting QB.*



been there, done that

9/24/2001
bledsoe goes down, brady steps up


----------



## fbj

toobfreak said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is the best NFL player of all time.  It should be a great game.  But keep in mind, the Patriots have the best QB and best player ever in the history of the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, the power of the team lies wholly between Brady and Belichick.  Belichick is some kind of football savant, but ironically, they have really few Hall of Fame Players compared to other dynasty teams for all the championships they have won.
Click to expand...


Not if he can't come up a defensive scheme to beat a tall goofy backup QB who has no mobility


----------



## LastProphet

*Illuminati hOWLing at the unprecedented super blue blood moon of Jan 31, 2018*
Super bOWL 52 is supposed to finally terminate the 'stripped of' Tetrad.
Or will the Illuminati Grand Master have it remain only a triad? 

*Patriots beat Eagles just before Seahawks proclaimed the real very last champions*
Jan 28 - _Roger Federer wins 20th grand slam title with Australian Open victory_:
parallel script to the "comeback of NFL greatest quarterback/player ever, Tom Brady".
This is an ongoing chapter of "_Patriots stripped before the end of the USA_" and beyond:
super bowl 48 declared the last legit super bowl and thus the super OWLs crowned the very last champions.

*'Stripped of' Tetrad at the end of the show v 2014-2015 blood moon Tetrad at the End of the Age*
What was scripted as the very last super bowl took place just before the 2014-2015 tetrad's first blood moon. 
The 'stripped of' Tetrad  started unfolding between the second and the third blood moon.
The other three super bowls took place after the blood moon tetrad was already completed.

*Why were the illuminati forced to stage the 'stripped of' tetrad?*
You can start the answer with the syrian freedom fighters. But you can also start it here:
because the unprecedented Aug 2017 solar eclipse and Jan 31 2018 super blue blood moon were both part of the same set of signs of God in the skies as the 2014-2015 blood moon Tetrad.

*The end of the illuminati's 'stripped of' tetrad* 
It's scheduled for months after the first solar eclipse visible only in the United States and on the first sunday of the first EVER month of darkness (without full moon) after a super blue blood moon.
Will the illuminati Grand Master prevent its completion?

*BASICS*
Photo: the impossible result graphically announced in advance by the Illuminati Grand Master, It starts with a 4 in a ball, but not crystal clear, unlike the 3 and 8. 
What was originally scripted as the very Last SUPERBOWL 2014:
43-8: Illuminati Supreme Leader announces the impossible result two days in advance
Parody about Simulated Reality to terminate the world as the human cattle knows it
End of the Show: Last SUPERBOWL Parody of  Simulated Reality 2014

Superbowl at the end of the show:
"Patriot('s) Tom Brady" casted as illuminati icon who will now fully detonate.
The act "very last Superbowl" had already to be postponed again and again.
Seattle Seahawks alias the superb owl hidden in plain sight, will be proclaimed "the real very last champions in 2014", everyone else ever since stripped of their titles.
From hero to zero, stripped of, first woman leading: END OF SHOW series 
End of the Show: From hero to zero, stripped of, first woman leading: END OF SHOW series


----------



## JimBowie1958

This does not look good for Eagles fans.

Bird Flu: Will illness keep the Eagles from Super Bowl glory?
*Multiple Philadelphia Eagles players have come down with flu-like symptoms heading into Sunday’s clash against the New England Patriots. How much could it affect their chances of hoisting their first Lombardi Trophy?*
Like many Americans, the Eagles are being hit hard by this season’s particularly nasty flu strain.

But there’s no calling in sick on Super Bowl Sunday.

Just how serious is the illness reportedly making its way through Philadelphia’s locker room? Defensive tackle Timmy Jernigan and cornerback Ronald Darby missed Thursday’s media session to recover, with Jernigan sitting out practice, as well.

Linebacker Mychal Kendricks, backup tailback Kenjon Barner and even head coach Doug Pederson have all reportedly been battling symptoms, while wideout Nelson Agholor had to receive an IV on Saturday morning after feeling “sick and weak”:

https://twitter.com/RapSheet/status/959858825884028928



Ian Rapoport

✔@RapSheet

The #Eagles medical staff has done an impressive job all week as players battled flu-like symptoms. This morning, WR Nelson Agholor received IVs after feeling sick and weak, I’m told. He is already feeling better and should be fine for the game.


“I’m getting over it right now,” Kendricks said Thursday. “It’s like a cold, dude. I don’t know. The whole team has it, though,” he added, a bit hyperbolically.

Kendricks also noted that he doesn’t think the team caught the illness in Minneapolis, but rather brought it with them from Philadelphia.

Whether Eagles players have come down with colds or an actual flu strain is an important distinction in terms of how it could affect their play Sunday. According to the CDC, a flu virus is distinct from a cold virus in that it comes on suddenly; usually brings on a fever, body aches, and chills; and can have serious associated complications such as dehydration, pneumonia, or bacterial infections.

Without speculating, the fact that Agholor received fluids on Saturday indicates that his illness is more serious in nature. Needless to say, he’ll be one of Nick Foles’ most crucial weapons in keeping pace with Tom Brady and the Patriots on the scoreboard Sunday night.​

Patriots win in another fourth quarter comeback, about 27 to 24 is my general gut feeling, but who knows?

Only the refs, lol.


----------



## JimBowie1958

LastProphet said:


> *Illuminati hOWLing at the unprecedented super blue blood moon of Jan 31, 2018*
> Super bOWL 52 is supposed to finally terminate the 'stripped of' Tetrad.
> Or will the Illuminati Grand Master have it remain only a triad?
> 
> *Patriots beat Eagles just before Seahawks proclaimed the real very last champions*
> Jan 28 - _Roger Federer wins 20th grand slam title with Australian Open victory_:
> parallel script to the "comeback of NFL greatest quarterback/player ever, Tom Brady".
> This is an ongoing chapter of "_Patriots stripped before the end of the USA_" and beyond:
> super bowl 48 declared the last legit super bowl and thus the super OWLs crowned the very last champions.
> 
> *'Stripped of' Tetrad at the end of the show v 2014-2015 blood moon Tetrad at the End of the Age*
> What was scripted as the very last super bowl took place just before the 2014-2015 tetrad's first blood moon.
> The 'stripped of' Tetrad  started unfolding between the second and the third blood moon.
> The other three super bowls took place after the blood moon tetrad was already completed.
> 
> *Why were the illuminati forced to stage the 'stripped of' tetrad?*
> You can start the answer with the syrian freedom fighters. But you can also start it here:
> because the unprecedented Aug 2017 solar eclipse and Jan 31 2018 super blue blood moon were both part of the same set of signs of God in the skies as the 2014-2015 blood moon Tetrad.
> 
> *The end of the illuminati's 'stripped of' tetrad*
> It's scheduled for months after the first solar eclipse visible only in the United States and on the first sunday of the first EVER month of darkness (without full moon) after a super blue blood moon.
> Will the illuminati Grand Master prevent its completion?
> 
> *BASICS*
> Photo: the impossible result graphically announced in advance by the Illuminati Grand Master, It starts with a 4 in a ball, but not crystal clear, unlike the 3 and 8.
> What was originally scripted as the very Last SUPERBOWL 2014:
> 43-8: Illuminati Supreme Leader announces the impossible result two days in advance
> Parody about Simulated Reality to terminate the world as the human cattle knows it
> End of the Show: Last SUPERBOWL Parody of  Simulated Reality 2014
> 
> Superbowl at the end of the show:
> "Patriot('s) Tom Brady" casted as illuminati icon who will now fully detonate.
> The act "very last Superbowl" had already to be postponed again and again.
> Seattle Seahawks alias the superb owl hidden in plain sight, will be proclaimed "the real very last champions in 2014", everyone else ever since stripped of their titles.
> From hero to zero, stripped of, first woman leading: END OF SHOW series
> End of the Show: From hero to zero, stripped of, first woman leading: END OF SHOW series



Why do you post this shit on a sports forum?

Welcome to my ignroe list.


----------



## shockedcanadian

And the Patriots enter to Ozzy Osbourne's "Crazy Train".   An interesting choice to enter the SB.


----------



## JimBowie1958

shockedcanadian said:


> And the Patriots enter to Ozzy Osbourne's "Crazy Train".   An interesting choice to enter the SB.


Yeah, but iot is kind of a Golden Oldie these days.

Great song too.


----------



## shockedcanadian

In case anyone didn't know, J.J Watt is a big dude.  Well deserved award too.


----------



## Montrovant

JimBowie1958 said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Patriots enter to Ozzy Osbourne's "Crazy Train".   An interesting choice to enter the SB.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but iot is kind of a Golden Oldie these days.
> 
> Great song too.
Click to expand...


It's sad, some of the metal songs from my youth that are now considered some sort of classic rock.


----------



## shockedcanadian

The real heroes are right there.  16 Medal of Honor recipients  God Bless them, can't even imagine the stuff they've seen and they aren't kneeling!

Ordered a badass pizza too, twice in a week and I havent eaten pizza in two years.  X Large for wife and I, 10 toppings!  Plus garlic bread.

That's how you pack on the pounds when you don't drink booze.


----------



## otto105

So much posting about kneeling....do the catholics know about this?


----------



## Papageorgio

My, did P!nk nail the anthem or what! What a great performance.


----------



## basquebromance

Nice to see a World War II veteran do the coin toss.


----------



## otto105

Finally some football rather than wingnut observations in ignorance.


----------



## basquebromance

the eagles coach should stop trying to order from the Cheesecake Factory's take out menu and watch the game.


----------



## basquebromance

Eagles fan Joe Biden is at the game tonight.


----------



## Montrovant

Papageorgio said:


> My, did P!nk nail the anthem or what! What a great performance.



It sounded like her voice broke a bit at the end....but apparently she's had flu-like symptoms this week and there was some question if she'd be able to sing the anthem at all, so overall a very good job.


----------



## Faun

Eagles by 10


----------



## basquebromance

I remember when he was campaigning to be Spider-Man. Now Donald Glover is in a Star Wars film. He’s living the American dream.


----------



## basquebromance

Who is this non amendola white receiver...it's Hulk Hogan's son Chris Hogan!


----------



## Montrovant

Well, the Belichick Pats have finally scored in the first quarter of a Super Bowl.


----------



## otto105

basquebromance said:


> Who is this non amendola white receiver...it's Hulk Hogan's son Chris Hogan!



You must be pissed orangebromance, a black man just stopped a white one from scoring.


----------



## basquebromance

otto105 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this non amendola white receiver...it's Hulk Hogan's son Chris Hogan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be pissed orangebromance, a black man just stopped a white one from scoring.
Click to expand...


i am very pissed.


----------



## Montrovant

Nice catch by Jeffery, if it stands.


----------



## Papageorgio

A missed FG, that could mess up the Pats.


----------



## Montrovant

Ouch!  Cooks needed to keep his head moving.


----------



## Papageorgio

That is a tough hit.


----------



## Montrovant

So far the David Harbour Tide ads are my favorites.


----------



## basquebromance

Crazy Bernie would’ve caught that Brady pass...


----------



## Montrovant

Another nice catch by Jeffery.


----------



## basquebromance

That Doritos/Mountain Dew ad with Morgan Freeman, Peter Dinklage, Missy Elliot and Busta Rhymes was so well done. I’m living for this game and these commercials.


----------



## otto105

team trump down  3-15.


So I guess Bernie is happy.


----------



## basquebromance

Best super bowl ad was that 30 seconds of blank screen from nbc


----------



## basquebromance

otto105 said:


> team trump down  3-15.
> 
> 
> So I guess Bernie is happy.



Crazy Bernie is a Patriots fan. he's from Vermont, which is in New England. so is Goofy Elizabeth Pocahontas Warren. she's the Senator From Mass.


----------



## Montrovant

Jeffery tried, but maybe he shouldn't have tried quite so hard.    That int could be huge.


----------



## Papageorgio

otto105 said:


> team trump down  3-15.
> 
> 
> So I guess Bernie is happy.



Fuck you and your politics in the sports forum. Asshole!


----------



## basquebromance

Trump greets college cheerleaders ahead of Super Bowl watch party. he didn't grab em!


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

If the Patriots win tonight, Brady should announce that he is retiring to a kale and tofu commune in rural Oregon.


----------



## Montrovant

Some crappy special teams this game, and also some crappy tackling on a couple of big running plays.


----------



## basquebromance

Gostkowski taking his anger about missing that extra point out on the kick returner


----------



## Montrovant

Corey Clement is going to be pissed at himself if the Eagles don't get a TD....he could have had a TD if he'd used his WR to block the last Patriot that ended up tackling him.


----------



## Montrovant

Wow, are the Eagles really going to go for it on 4th and goal?


----------



## Montrovant

OMG, what a play!  Crazy to go for that with such a trick play.....and unlike Brady, Foles makes the catch.


----------



## basquebromance

"Yeah but altleast I suck while singing our countries national anthem, and you just suck by yourself on a dirty couch." - Pink, responding to someone who said she sucks


----------



## Papageorgio

The Eagles are looking good but the Pats are a very good second half and fourth quarter team.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Lost opportunity for NE that half.  I knew the Eagles would be tough, we will see what NE does second half.  My guess is no fancy stuff, just ABC football and see if Eagles can stop them.


----------



## basquebromance

Mute button smashed for Timberlake!

Is this considered “music” by the kids these days?


----------



## basquebromance

Where did they come up with these hipster farmer outfits?


----------



## shockedcanadian

basquebromance said:


> Mute button smashed for Timberlake!
> 
> Is this considered “music” by the kids these days?



Oh, I wish you had told me this sooner, I have my white glove on, whistle blowing, surround sound up and I'm dancing up a storm here.

And now Prince!  I give him credit here, perfect timing being in Minnesota.


----------



## basquebromance

MAKE MUSIC GREAT AGAIN!


----------



## basquebromance

Why are those dancers carrying riot shields?


----------



## shockedcanadian

basquebromance said:


> Why are those dancers carrying riot shields?




That's for the after party when they meet up with ANTIFA


----------



## basquebromance

Justin Timberlake's speaking voice is weirdly similar to Justin Bieber's


----------



## Papageorgio

Disappointing halftime show.


----------



## Pogo

Y'all are actually _watching _that halftime shit?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tina Fey channels her Upper Darby - this is great

​


----------



## Papageorgio

SNL stopped being funny when the first group left. I won’t waste my time on them.


----------



## Montrovant

Pogo said:


> Y'all are actually _watching _that halftime shit?



I washed dishes during halftime.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Just like that, as I said.  Going to be old school, reliable ABC NE football, to #87.  Let's see who has this game down pat.


----------



## Papageorgio

Second half and here we go, the Pats score right away.


----------



## Montrovant

This could be bad for the Eagles, it looks like the Pats have figured out how to get Gronk the ball.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Papageorgio said:


> SNL stopped being funny when the first group left. I won’t waste my time on them.



Agreed. But the skit that Pogo posted was good, esp if you're from Philly.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Montrovant said:


> This could be bad for the Eagles, it looks like the Pats have figured out how to get Gronk the ball.



We must de-gronk them


----------



## Papageorgio

Zoom-boing said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> SNL stopped being funny when the first group left. I won’t waste my time on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. But the skit that Pogo posted was good, esp if you're from Philly.
Click to expand...


I’ll take your word for it. Thanks!


----------



## Papageorgio

Eagles I think got away with a TD.


----------



## Montrovant

Papageorgio said:


> Eagles I think got away with a TD.



I think Michaels and Collinsworth are just blind.  If you look at Clement's left foot, it actually drags the ground on his second step.  You can see the black-painted turf coming up before it goes out of bounds.  So, even with the bobble, he gets control and 2 feet down.


----------



## otto105

Papageorgio said:


> Disappointing halftime show.




Yeah, if you're an old white dude...


----------



## rightwinger

Great game so far
Could go either way


----------



## otto105

Papageorgio said:


> SNL stopped being funny when the first group left. I won’t waste my time on them.



Dude, you didn't watch it then either.

You were too busy bitching about Watergate.


----------



## rightwinger

otto105 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disappointing halftime show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, if you're an old white dude...
Click to expand...

Timberlake blows


----------



## rightwinger

Montrovant said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eagles I think got away with a TD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Michaels and Collinsworth are just blind.  If you look at Clement's left foot, it actually drags the ground on his second step.  You can see the black-painted turf coming up before it goes out of bounds.  So, even with the bobble, he gets control and 2 feet down.
Click to expand...

Looked like no brainier TD

Would have been an outrage if they overturned


----------



## Papageorgio

otto105 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> SNL stopped being funny when the first group left. I won’t waste my time on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you didn't watch it then either.
> 
> You were too busy bitching about Watergate.
Click to expand...


What a dumb fuck.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Bonzi said:


> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story


----------



## Papageorgio

Let’s hope the Eagles hold on to the lead. The Patriots are so tough in the fourth. 

Let’s keep it together Eagles!


----------



## Montrovant

rightwinger said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eagles I think got away with a TD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Michaels and Collinsworth are just blind.  If you look at Clement's left foot, it actually drags the ground on his second step.  You can see the black-painted turf coming up before it goes out of bounds.  So, even with the bobble, he gets control and 2 feet down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looked like no brainier TD
> 
> Would have been an outrage if they overturned
Click to expand...


I get why they thought it would be reversed, because it's hard to see that his foot hit inbounds first...but you could see that it scraped along the top of the turf.


----------



## Montrovant

otto105 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> SNL stopped being funny when the first group left. I won’t waste my time on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you didn't watch it then either.
> 
> You were too busy bitching about Watergate.
Click to expand...


I watched a couple of minutes, it wasn't funny, I turned it off.


----------



## basquebromance

Tom Brady has now thrown for over 1000 yards in the last 2 Super Bowls


----------



## Montrovant

This may be the weirdest story about the Super Bowl I've seen this year:

Police use hydraulic fluid to stop Eagles fans from climbing poles


----------



## Papageorgio

Wow! Just, wow! New England seems to have all the answers. Damn it!


----------



## Montrovant

Papageorgio said:


> Wow! Just, wow! New England seems to have all the answers. Damn it!



I missed that drive.    I was streaming the game through NFL.com, and for some reason it reset to the beginning of the game.  I only caught the highlight of the Gronk TD when I loaded the game through NBC.


----------



## Care4all

Papageorgio said:


> Wow! Just, wow! New England seems to have all the answers. Damn it!


heeheehee!

GO PATS!


----------



## basquebromance

Only way for Philly to win this game is throw to Foles on every play from here on out.


----------



## Sunni Man

Tom Terrific lives for the 4th quarter.   

Especially the last 2 min.

Go Patriots!!   ....


----------



## Papageorgio

Montrovant said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Just, wow! New England seems to have all the answers. Damn it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed that drive.    I was streaming the game through NFL.com, and for some reason it reset to the beginning of the game.  I only caught the highlight of the Gronk TD when I loaded the game through NBC.
Click to expand...


That’s frustrating!


----------



## Papageorgio

Care4all said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Just, wow! New England seems to have all the answers. Damn it!
> 
> 
> 
> heeheehee!
> 
> GO PATS!
Click to expand...


The are a great team, just an amazing team.


----------



## Care4all

Papageorgio said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Just, wow! New England seems to have all the answers. Damn it!
> 
> 
> 
> heeheehee!
> 
> GO PATS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The are a great team, just an amazing team.
Click to expand...

the thing is, I was a huge Eagles fan when young and in high school....lived in south jersey and the Eagles was OUR team....it only took an hour to get to Veterans Stadium at the time...

so I could be happy with either, as winners


----------



## Montrovant

Another 4th down conversion.  It's possible this drive could be for the game.

However this ends up, it's a good game.

The Pats still haven't had a dominant SB win under Belichick/Brady.


----------



## basquebromance

Nick Foles tickling a wildcat







Rob Gronkowski showing affection to a kitten






Travis Kelce shrugging at a dog 






Aaron Rodgers


----------



## Montrovant

Oh, and Foles has definitely shown up his doubters this playoffs.  I didn't expect him to play so well on this run.


----------



## Montrovant

That was not the same as the Jesse James non-catch.  Ertz caught the ball and took a couple of steps before diving toward the end zone, whereas James never took a step, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Toro

That’s a catch


----------



## Montrovant

Brady fumble, Eagles recover!  That should be the game!


----------



## Papageorgio

Never count NE out, until the clock hits 0:00


----------



## basquebromance

From Ben Franklin to Joel Embiid Nick Foles, a tradition of Philadelphia excellence.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Hahaha....f#ck you cheatriots


----------



## Papageorgio

What a great game, I could see Gronk coming down with that last play.

Really good, love it!


----------



## Faun

I admit when I’m wrong and I was wrong...


Faun said:


> Eagles by 10


----------



## Sunni Man

Ref's cheated the Patriots out of a win by calling that lost ball play a touchdown.  .....


----------



## Borillar

Congrats Eagles. Very entertaining Super Bowl.


----------



## toomuchtime_

Sunni Man said:


> Ref's cheated the Patriots out of a win by calling that lost ball play a touchdown.  .....


The ref didn't make the call, the NFL did.  Ertz was ruled a runner when he crossed the plane of the end zone so once the ball crossed the plane it was a TD.  He was a receiver when he caught the ball but after taking two steps, he was a runner.  The Patriots were simply outplayed.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Well played game, fairly officiated, the better team won.  That's how it goes.  No team could afford to make a mistake and NE made theirs, while Eagles gambled twice on 4th and one, one ended in a TD, the other in a first down that lead to a TD.  Ballsy football, they knew they had to play for control

I felt this Eagles team was going to win, but my heart was with Brady.  He will still go down as the GOAT, and there is always next year, how they do it year in and year out if beyond me.


----------



## Papageorgio

shockedcanadian said:


> Well played game, fairly officiated, the better team won.  That's how it goes.  No team could afford to make a mistake and NE made theirs, while Eagles gambled twice on 4th and one, one ended in a TD, the other in a first down that lead to a TD.  Ballsy football, they knew they had to play for control
> 
> I felt this Eagles team was going to win, but my heart was with Brady.  He will still go down as the GOAT, and there is always next year, how they do it year in and year out if beyond me.



Eagle’s coaching staff looked like geniuses on those 4 and 1plays.


----------



## Anathema

Sunni Man said:


> Ref's cheated the Patriots out of a win by calling that lost ball play a touchdown.  .....



The lost ball TD was correct. He had become a runner before he dove towards the end zone.

However, you won't get me to believe the one at the back of the end zone earlier in the game was a catch. He didn't have control of the ball until after the left foot came up off the ground.


----------



## Montrovant

Papageorgio said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well played game, fairly officiated, the better team won.  That's how it goes.  No team could afford to make a mistake and NE made theirs, while Eagles gambled twice on 4th and one, one ended in a TD, the other in a first down that lead to a TD.  Ballsy football, they knew they had to play for control
> 
> I felt this Eagles team was going to win, but my heart was with Brady.  He will still go down as the GOAT, and there is always next year, how they do it year in and year out if beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eagle’s coaching staff looked like geniuses on those 4 and 1plays.
Click to expand...


I'm torn between calling them bad play calls because of how dangerous they are, and being admiring of the guts it took to make them and being happy with a coach willing to take that sort of risk.


----------



## KissMy

Sunni Man said:


> Ref's cheated the Patriots out of a win by calling that lost ball play a touchdown.  .....


Not! They lost by 8 so one bad call had no effect on who won. Plus the call was good.


----------



## Montrovant

Anathema said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ref's cheated the Patriots out of a win by calling that lost ball play a touchdown.  .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lost ball TD was correct. He had become a runner before he dove towards the end zone.
> 
> However, you won't get me to believe the one at the back of the end zone earlier in the game was a catch. He didn't have control of the ball until after the left foot came up off the ground.
Click to expand...


If you get a chance to watch replay of that again, you'll see that his left foot actually comes down in bounds the second time as well, after he secures control.  You can see the turf coming up before his foot goes out of bounds, it's just difficult to see because of the black paint.  I think it was a good call.


----------



## KissMy

I wish Nick Foles would have played that well for the St Louis Rams.


----------



## Fiero425

Montrovant said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well played game, fairly officiated, the better team won.  That's how it goes.  No team could afford to make a mistake and NE made theirs, while Eagles gambled twice on 4th and one, one ended in a TD, the other in a first down that lead to a TD.  Ballsy football, they knew they had to play for control
> 
> I felt this Eagles team was going to win, but my heart was with Brady.  He will still go down as the GOAT, and there is always next year, how they do it year in and year out if beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eagle’s coaching staff looked like geniuses on those 4 and 1plays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm torn between calling them bad play calls because of how dangerous they are, and being admiring of the guts it took to make them and being happy with a coach willing to take that sort of risk.
Click to expand...


They wouldn't have won if not for those guts to take those chances! The Eagles would have lost if they hadn't tried everything and thrown the kitchen sink at the Patriots and it still came down to a "hail Mary!"


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

KissMy said:


> I wish Nick Foles would have played that well for the St Louis Rams.



  Dont feel bad.
I wish Case Keenum would have played well for the Texans.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Fiero425 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well played game, fairly officiated, the better team won.  That's how it goes.  No team could afford to make a mistake and NE made theirs, while Eagles gambled twice on 4th and one, one ended in a TD, the other in a first down that lead to a TD.  Ballsy football, they knew they had to play for control
> 
> I felt this Eagles team was going to win, but my heart was with Brady.  He will still go down as the GOAT, and there is always next year, how they do it year in and year out if beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eagle’s coaching staff looked like geniuses on those 4 and 1plays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm torn between calling them bad play calls because of how dangerous they are, and being admiring of the guts it took to make them and being happy with a coach willing to take that sort of risk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wouldn't have won if not for those guts to take those chances! The Eagles would have lost if they hadn't tried everything and thrown the kitchen sink at the Patriots and it still came down to a "hail Mary!"
Click to expand...


  That was a ballsy game from the Eagles no doubt!!
One of the better Superb owl games I've seen in a longtime!!


----------



## Manonthestreet

New England Defense...........hello.......barely showed up to play.....thought they would get charged up when Brady delivered the lead but nnnoooooo


----------



## abu afak

The announcers were TERRIBLE in calling for overturns.. even with replay.
The last one they thought should be was .. the Eagle caught the ball on the 6 yd line, took a few steps, then leapt into the endzone/crossed the plane, his arms/hands landing one foot in, causing the ball to come out. But already a TD.
These morons kept thinking it was a pass possession issue. Unbelievable.
They did it earlier as well on another Eagle TD.


----------



## Manonthestreet

abu afak said:


> The announcers were TERRIBLE in calling for overturns.. even with replay.
> The last one they thought should be was .. the Eagle caught the ball on the 6 yd line, took a few steps, then leapt into the endzone/crossed the plane, landing one foot in, causing the ball to come out. But already a TD.
> These morons kept thinking it was a pass possession issue. Unbelievable.
> They did it earlier as well on another Eagle TD.


Except plays exactly like that had gone the other way during the season which leads to impression the NFL is just the WWF with a ball


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

abu afak said:


> The announcers were TERRIBLE in calling for overturns.. even with replay.
> The last one they thought should be was .. the Eagle caught the ball on the 6 yd line, took a few steps, then leapt into the endzone/crossed the plane, landing one foot in, causing the ball to come out. But already a TD.
> These morons kept thinking it was a pass possession issue. Unbelievable.
> They did it earlier as well on another Eagle TD.



  Agreed.
 But I've seen way worse calls by NFL officials before.
  This game was actually pretty well officiated.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

*More importantly.....*

The oldest person in the world was born with a completely different set of humans

100 years from now, Facebook is gonna be full of dead people

There's no reason for the alphabet to be in that order


----------



## Faun

Sunni Man said:


> Ref's cheated the Patriots out of a win by calling that lost ball play a touchdown.  .....


Have you considered it really was a touchdown but you’re just an idiot?


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> SNL stopped being funny when the first group left. I won’t waste my time on them.



Well then you have something in common with Boston.

--- you lose.


----------



## Pogo

Montrovant said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Just, wow! New England seems to have all the answers. Damn it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed that drive.    I was streaming the game through NFL.com, and for some reason it reset to the beginning of the game.  I only caught the highlight of the Gronk TD when I loaded the game through NBC.
Click to expand...


My feed went to commercial as the 3rd quarter ended, Iggles ahead 29-26.  Then the commercial froze up, only for about a minute.  Then the game comes back on and suddenly there's 9-something left in Q4, both teams have scored and Boston's ahead by 1.

Don't know what the hell I missed, but we fixed it.


----------



## Pogo

Montrovant said:


> That was not the same as the Jesse James non-catch.  Ertz caught the ball and took a couple of steps before diving toward the end zone, whereas James never took a step, if I remember correctly.



Ertz had two steps on the ground even before leaping for the end zone so even if they had ruled he lost possession in the end zone, he's got a first down at the one.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Just, wow! New England seems to have all the answers. Damn it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed that drive.    I was streaming the game through NFL.com, and for some reason it reset to the beginning of the game.  I only caught the highlight of the Gronk TD when I loaded the game through NBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My feed went to commercial as the 3rd quarter ended, Iggles ahead 29-26.  Then the commercial froze up, only for about a minute.  Then the game comes back on and suddenly there's 9-something left in Q4, both teams have scored and Boston's ahead by 1.
> 
> Don't know what the hell I missed, but we fixed it.
Click to expand...


 I'd be pulling my hair out!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was not the same as the Jesse James non-catch.  Ertz caught the ball and took a couple of steps before diving toward the end zone, whereas James never took a step, if I remember correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ertz had two steps on the ground even before leaping for the end zone so even if they had ruled he lost possession in the end zone, he's got a first down at the one.
Click to expand...


  He was declared a runner. Thats the only reason they called it a TD.


----------



## Pogo

Montrovant said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well played game, fairly officiated, the better team won.  That's how it goes.  No team could afford to make a mistake and NE made theirs, while Eagles gambled twice on 4th and one, one ended in a TD, the other in a first down that lead to a TD.  Ballsy football, they knew they had to play for control
> 
> I felt this Eagles team was going to win, but my heart was with Brady.  He will still go down as the GOAT, and there is always next year, how they do it year in and year out if beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eagle’s coaching staff looked like geniuses on those 4 and 1plays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm torn between calling them bad play calls because of how dangerous they are, and being admiring of the guts it took to make them and being happy with a coach willing to take that sort of risk.
Click to expand...


I can assure you as a lifelong Philly sports fan I'm DONE with coaches/managers who won't take risks.

I grew up with Gene Mauch.  'Nuff said.


----------



## Zoom-boing




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I just wanted the Pats to lose....mission accomplished.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Montrovant said:


> It's sad, some of the metal songs from my youth that are now considered some sort of classic rock.


----------



## yiostheoy

Bonzi said:


> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story


Tom Brady is simply getting old.

He cannot elude the defense like he used to could.

He is finished.

The Pat's need new blood.


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> SNL stopped being funny when the first group left. I won’t waste my time on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then you have something in common with Boston.
> 
> --- you lose.
Click to expand...


I win. I wanted the Eagles and they won. I haven’t missed a thing not watching SNL. I did like Farley and Phil somebody, I just don’t find enough laughs to justify recording or watching them. I’m not a big TV watcher, it’s mind numbing, I’d rather read. So you lost no thing and neither have I since I don’t enjoy SNL.


----------



## Sunni Man

SNL used to be funny and people would uncontrollably laugh their heads off.

But now that its gotten political, the audience applauds the jokes.   .....


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Go Pats!  Woot!  The Pats are like a well oiled machine!


Not last night. I wonder if it’s over for New England. Every dynasty ends and this one has gone on long enough


----------



## sealybobo

harmonica said:


> the NFL players are a bunch of racists/haters


So you have a lot in common with them


----------



## sealybobo

Borillar said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots will find a way to win
> 
> They always do.....unless they are playing the Giants
> 
> 
> 
> Watch for horrible calls against the Patriots. It will be the final nail in the coffin for the NFL if they win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Final nail"?  You say that as if the NFL were close to going under.  It's still the biggest revenue league in the US, by a wide margin.
> 
> The Pats have a very limited timeframe in which to win with Brady.  Even those fans who hate the Pats dynasty probably recognize it may be nearly over.  Maybe they could have continued things with Garoppolo..... (had to sneak in a 49ers reference!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady must have some really good genes or something. I remember when Favre came to the Vikings at age 40. He was already grey haired and not nearly as mobile as he once was. We wrung every last drop of football out of him. Brady still looks young and moves around the pocket just fine. He wants to go on for a few more years, and maybe he can. Doesn't look like he's slowing down. Still as good as ever.
Click to expand...

You can bet he wants one more ring. I wouldn’t be surprised at all if he got one more. 2 more no way.

What if they keep winning after Brady?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

I watched the first half over here. Mainly in solidarity with those who chose to protest. These guys are amazing athletes but as a spectacle it falls short of rugby.


----------



## sealybobo

Tommy Tainant said:


> I watched the first half over here. Mainly in solidarity with those who chose to protest. These guys are amazing athletes but as a spectacle it falls short of rugby.


I remember watching a rugby championship never


----------



## G.T.

yiostheoy said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is simply getting old.
> 
> He cannot elude the defense like he used to could.
> 
> He is finished.
> 
> The Pat's need new blood.
Click to expand...

This is really, really fucking stupid.

Brady smashed a record and had a HOF performance.

Newsflash, he doesnt also get to play defense.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

sealybobo said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the first half over here. Mainly in solidarity with those who chose to protest. These guys are amazing athletes but as a spectacle it falls short of rugby.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember watching a rugby championship never
Click to expand...

Im a footie man myself. It all depended on which school you went to. But I do enjoy the Rugby and particularly when it is played at national and international level. It is an amazing spectacle.
They play the anthems before the game and its as much as the players can do to keep composed. The cameras go down the line looking for tears.


----------



## Sunni Man

yiostheoy said:


> Tom Brady is simply getting old.
> He cannot elude the defense like he used to could.
> He is finished.
> The Pat's need new blood.


And yet Brady set a new Super Bowl record last night for the most completed pass play yardage ever thrown.

So much for he's too old to play.   .....


----------



## irosie91

I am too old to tolerate that crap on the TV------


----------



## Flash

Didn't watch the game.  Can't reward bad Libtard NFL values.


----------



## Sunni Man

I haven't watch a single NFL game since the stupid kneeling thing got started.

But since my team the NE Patriots where playing in the Super Bowl, and no Patriot player has ever taken a knee during the national anthem.

I just had to watch the game......     ...


----------



## rightwinger

yiostheoy said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is simply getting old.
> 
> He cannot elude the defense like he used to could.
> 
> He is finished.
> 
> The Pat's need new blood.
Click to expand...


At 40 he just won league MVP

In the SB he passed for 505 yards and 3 TDs


Better numbers than when he was 30


----------



## toomuchtime_

yiostheoy said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is simply getting old.
> 
> He cannot elude the defense like he used to could.
> 
> He is finished.
> 
> The Pat's need new blood.
Click to expand...

Nonsense, Brady did better at eluding the Eagles defense than any other quarterback did this season.  The Pats lost because the Eagles were better coached, Foles was brilliant and overall, while the Pats had more stars, the Eagles overall were a better team yesterday.


----------



## Pogo

Sunni Man said:


> I haven't watch a single NFL game since the stupid kneeling thing got started.
> 
> But since my team the NE Patriots where playing in the Super Bowl, and no Patriot player has ever taken a knee during the national anthem.
> 
> I just had to watch the game......     ...



National anthems aren't even telecast, so (a) how would you know and (b) why would you care?  It's got jack cheese to do with football.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> SNL stopped being funny when the first group left. I won’t waste my time on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then you have something in common with Boston.
> 
> --- you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I win. I wanted the Eagles and they won. I haven’t missed a thing not watching SNL. I did like Farley and Phil somebody, I just don’t find enough laughs to justify recording or watching them. I’m not a big TV watcher, it’s mind numbing, I’d rather read. So you lost no thing and neither have I since I don’t enjoy SNL.
Click to expand...


Nope you know what I mean.  You lost the laughs of a great sketch.  Tina Fey nails it --- and you'll never know why because you're cowering under your blanket.

Suit yourself though.

I'm not a TV watcher either.  Don't even own one or have TV service because who needs it.  But I do know how to go find a six-minute sketch on YouTube when somebody recommends it to me.

Again --- your loss.


----------



## Pogo

G.T. said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is simply getting old.
> 
> He cannot elude the defense like he used to could.
> 
> He is finished.
> 
> The Pat's need new blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is really, really fucking stupid.
> 
> Brady smashed a record and had a HOF performance.
> 
> Newsflash, he doesnt also get to play defense.
Click to expand...


Doesn't get to play much of a wide receiver either....


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> SNL stopped being funny when the first group left. I won’t waste my time on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then you have something in common with Boston.
> 
> --- you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I win. I wanted the Eagles and they won. I haven’t missed a thing not watching SNL. I did like Farley and Phil somebody, I just don’t find enough laughs to justify recording or watching them. I’m not a big TV watcher, it’s mind numbing, I’d rather read. So you lost no thing and neither have I since I don’t enjoy SNL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope you know what I mean.  You lost the laughs of a great sketch.  Tina Fey nails it --- and you'll never know why because you're cowering under your blanket.
> 
> Suit yourself though.
> 
> I'm not a TV watcher either.  Don't even own one or have TV service because who needs it.  But I do know how to go find a six-minute sketch on YouTube when somebody recommends it to me.
> 
> Again --- your loss.
Click to expand...


Don’t care, I’ve lost nothing, just your opinion which doesn’t carry any weight with me. I’m not from Philly or Boston, I’m not a Eagles fans and dislike the Pats intensely. I am happy the Eagles won.

So by your incredibly stupid logic because I don’t watch some YouTube video I am “cowering under a blanket”? That is just the stupidest thing I’ve heard in a long time. 

Not sure why SNL is so important that I’d need to watch. It’s funny? Maybe, I don’t know nor do I care, it isn’t important to me, many times people recommend videos and I don’t watch them, just me.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tommy Tainant said:


> I watched the first half over here. Mainly in solidarity with those who chose to protest. These guys are amazing athletes but as a spectacle it falls short of rugby.



  Only to a eurofag.


----------



## Montrovant

Sunni Man said:


> I haven't watch a single NFL game since the stupid kneeling thing got started.
> 
> But since my team the NE Patriots where playing in the Super Bowl, and no Patriot player has ever taken a knee during the national anthem.
> 
> I just had to watch the game......     ...



More than a dozen Patriots players knelt during the national anthem Sunday
LOOK: Patriots players get booed at home for kneeling during the national anthem
LOOK: Patriots players kneel during Sunday's National Anthem


----------



## LA RAM FAN

WheelieAddict said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is the best NFL player of all time.  It should be a great game.  But keep in mind, the Patriots have the best QB and best player ever in the history of the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a knock on Brady but the Pats have the best coach in the NFL, that's the difference.
Click to expand...


 wow how soon people forget that Belicheat was a total failure at cleveland having four losing seasons in five years then brady comes along and saves his ass and all of a sudden he is the greatest coach ever? a coach who did not even think brady was good enough to be a starter that year they won their first superbowl and only started because he was FORCED to put him in due to injury to Bledsoe? comedy gold.

Next year when the niners start winning because of Jimmy Grappola,I guarantee thats all we will hear around here next year is how Kyle Shannahan is the best coach in the NFL after Belicheat and if they are in the playoffs year after year as well,how Shanahan is the best coach in the NFL.comedy gold.

I


----------



## Sunni Man

^^^^^^  Dang!!!  ...


----------



## Pogo

Montrovant said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't watch a single NFL game since the stupid kneeling thing got started.
> 
> But since my team the NE Patriots where playing in the Super Bowl, and no Patriot player has ever taken a knee during the national anthem.
> 
> I just had to watch the game......     ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than a dozen Patriots players knelt during the national anthem Sunday
> LOOK: Patriots players get booed at home for kneeling during the national anthem
> LOOK: Patriots players kneel during Sunday's National Anthem
Click to expand...




Sunni Man said:


> ^^^^^^  Dang!!!  ...



Yet another example of media making fake news out of nothing and its obedient sheep bleating in obsequious response.  See what I mean?  The fact remains no part of a national anthem has any relationship to a football game, and you were running with your own perceptions of something that was not only irrelevant but flat wrong.

Why do you let manipulators lead you around by the nose?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait until tomorrow.  I am having some friends over and having some awesome super bowl snacks!    Let's go Pats!
Click to expand...


Its impossible to have a reasonable converssation with chrissy troll on her cheatriots.she goes into meltdown mode and explodes in anger everytime you expose her hero shady brady for the fraud quarterback he is.This is what she looks like when you tell her those little facts what a cheating fraud he is and how he is really not that good-lol









 and that the REAL quarterbacks with the most superbowl wins are still terry bradshaw and joe montana.

we now know what chrissy troll looks like in real life.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> SNL stopped being funny when the first group left. I won’t waste my time on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then you have something in common with Boston.
> 
> --- you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I win. I wanted the Eagles and they won. I haven’t missed a thing not watching SNL. I did like Farley and Phil somebody, I just don’t find enough laughs to justify recording or watching them. I’m not a big TV watcher, it’s mind numbing, I’d rather read. So you lost no thing and neither have I since I don’t enjoy SNL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope you know what I mean.  You lost the laughs of a great sketch.  Tina Fey nails it --- and you'll never know why because you're cowering under your blanket.
> 
> Suit yourself though.
> 
> I'm not a TV watcher either.  Don't even own one or have TV service because who needs it.  But I do know how to go find a six-minute sketch on YouTube when somebody recommends it to me.
> 
> Again --- your loss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don’t care, I’ve lost nothing, just your opinion which doesn’t carry any weight with me. I’m not from Philly or Boston, I’m not a Eagles fans and dislike the Pats intensely. I am happy the Eagles won.
> 
> So by your incredibly stupid logic because I don’t watch some YouTube video I am “cowering under a blanket”? That is just the stupidest thing I’ve heard in a long time.
> 
> Not sure why SNL is so important that I’d need to watch. It’s funny? Maybe, I don’t know nor do I care, it isn’t important to me, many times people recommend videos and I don’t watch them, just me.
Click to expand...


Hey, I offered the video which would have been funny to any side --- you're the one who started whining that SNL exists and crowing to anybody who would listen that you'll hold your breath 'til you turn blue.

Again -- your loss.


----------



## featherlite

Great SB. Mad love for Foles & Ertz    A game of pure poetic justice.

Half time show was'nt half bad either. JTimberlakes show was really elaborate and his  tribute to Prince was da bomb. so glad that was added.
 Eagles rule


...could have done without the fans burning Brady's jersey... never underestimate the stupidity of drunk sports fans.


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is the best NFL player of all time.  It should be a great game.  But keep in mind, the Patriots have the best QB and best player ever in the history of the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a knock on Brady but the Pats have the best coach in the NFL, that's the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow how soon people forget that Belicheat was a total failure at cleveland having four losing seasons in five years then brady comes along and saves his ass and all of a sudden he is the greatest coach ever? a coach who did not even think brady was good enough to be a starter that year they won their first superbowl and only started because he was FORCED to put him in due to injury to Bledsoe? comedy gold.
> 
> Next year when the niners start winning because of Jimmy Grappola,I guarantee thats all we will hear around here next year is how Kyle Shannahan is the best coach in the NFL after Belicheat and if they are in the playoffs year after year as well,how Shanahan is the best coach in the NFL.comedy gold.
> 
> I
Click to expand...


Belichik  is the GOAT

Better than Lombardi


----------



## Pogo

LA RAM FAN said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait until tomorrow.  I am having some friends over and having some awesome super bowl snacks!    Let's go Pats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its impossible to have a reasonable converssation with chrissy troll on her cheatriots.she goes into meltdown mode and explodes in anger everytime you expose her hero shady brady for the fraud quarterback he is.This is what she looks like when you tell her those little facts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that the REAL quarterbacks with the most superbowl wins are still terry bradshaw and joe montana.
Click to expand...


Now don't be nasty.  Pats put up a good game and we prevailed, which is exactly what we wanted.  I offered to console Chris on her devastating embarrassing humiliating mortifying defeat, and I'm here to do that when or if she comes out of hiding.

But hey I warned her this would happen.  Next time she'll know I never lie and I'm always right.


----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is the best NFL player of all time.  It should be a great game.  But keep in mind, the Patriots have the best QB and best player ever in the history of the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a knock on Brady but the Pats have the best coach in the NFL, that's the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow how soon people forget that Belicheat was a total failure at cleveland having four losing seasons in five years then brady comes along and saves his ass and all of a sudden he is the greatest coach ever? a coach who did not even think brady was good enough to be a starter that year they won their first superbowl and only started because he was FORCED to put him in due to injury to Bledsoe? comedy gold.
> 
> Next year when the niners start winning because of Jimmy Grappola,I guarantee thats all we will hear around here next year is how Kyle Shannahan is the best coach in the NFL after Belicheat and if they are in the playoffs year after year as well,how Shanahan is the best coach in the NFL.comedy gold.
> 
> I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Belichik  is the GOAT
> 
> Better than Lombardi
Click to expand...


I've noted this prolly too many times by now but the only team to beat Lombardi for a championship was
--- the Iggles.


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> SNL stopped being funny when the first group left. I won’t waste my time on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then you have something in common with Boston.
> 
> --- you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I win. I wanted the Eagles and they won. I haven’t missed a thing not watching SNL. I did like Farley and Phil somebody, I just don’t find enough laughs to justify recording or watching them. I’m not a big TV watcher, it’s mind numbing, I’d rather read. So you lost no thing and neither have I since I don’t enjoy SNL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope you know what I mean.  You lost the laughs of a great sketch.  Tina Fey nails it --- and you'll never know why because you're cowering under your blanket.
> 
> Suit yourself though.
> 
> I'm not a TV watcher either.  Don't even own one or have TV service because who needs it.  But I do know how to go find a six-minute sketch on YouTube when somebody recommends it to me.
> 
> Again --- your loss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don’t care, I’ve lost nothing, just your opinion which doesn’t carry any weight with me. I’m not from Philly or Boston, I’m not a Eagles fans and dislike the Pats intensely. I am happy the Eagles won.
> 
> So by your incredibly stupid logic because I don’t watch some YouTube video I am “cowering under a blanket”? That is just the stupidest thing I’ve heard in a long time.
> 
> Not sure why SNL is so important that I’d need to watch. It’s funny? Maybe, I don’t know nor do I care, it isn’t important to me, many times people recommend videos and I don’t watch them, just me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, I offered the video which would have been funny to any side --- you're the one who started whining that SNL exists and crowing to anybody who would listen that you'll hold your breath 'til you turn blue.
> 
> Again -- your loss.
Click to expand...


Never said I’d hold my breath, I said I wouldn’t watch it and now you keep going on about it. I don’t care if SNL exists, I haven’t watched it in years nor do I care to. Not sure why me not watching bugs you so much and why you are a drama queen over it. 

Again, absolutely no loss because I don’t care.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LastProphet said:


> *Illuminati hOWLing at the unprecedented super blue blood moon of Jan 31, 2018*
> Super bOWL 52 is supposed to finally terminate the 'stripped of' Tetrad.
> Or will the Illuminati Grand Master have it remain only a triad?
> 
> *Patriots beat Eagles just before Seahawks proclaimed the real very last champions*
> Jan 28 - _Roger Federer wins 20th grand slam title with Australian Open victory_:
> parallel script to the "comeback of NFL greatest quarterback/player ever, Tom Brady".
> This is an ongoing chapter of "_Patriots stripped before the end of the USA_" and beyond:
> super bowl 48 declared the last legit super bowl and thus the super OWLs crowned the very last champions.
> 
> *'Stripped of' Tetrad at the end of the show v 2014-2015 blood moon Tetrad at the End of the Age*
> What was scripted as the very last super bowl took place just before the 2014-2015 tetrad's first blood moon.
> The 'stripped of' Tetrad  started unfolding between the second and the third blood moon.
> The other three super bowls took place after the blood moon tetrad was already completed.
> 
> *Why were the illuminati forced to stage the 'stripped of' tetrad?*
> You can start the answer with the syrian freedom fighters. But you can also start it here:
> because the unprecedented Aug 2017 solar eclipse and Jan 31 2018 super blue blood moon were both part of the same set of signs of God in the skies as the 2014-2015 blood moon Tetrad.
> 
> *The end of the illuminati's 'stripped of' tetrad*
> It's scheduled for months after the first solar eclipse visible only in the United States and on the first sunday of the first EVER month of darkness (without full moon) after a super blue blood moon.
> Will the illuminati Grand Master prevent its completion?
> 
> *BASICS*
> Photo: the impossible result graphically announced in advance by the Illuminati Grand Master, It starts with a 4 in a ball, but not crystal clear, unlike the 3 and 8.
> What was originally scripted as the very Last SUPERBOWL 2014:
> 43-8: Illuminati Supreme Leader announces the impossible result two days in advance
> Parody about Simulated Reality to terminate the world as the human cattle knows it
> End of the Show: Last SUPERBOWL Parody of  Simulated Reality 2014
> 
> Superbowl at the end of the show:
> "Patriot('s) Tom Brady" casted as illuminati icon who will now fully detonate.
> The act "very last Superbowl" had already to be postponed again and again.
> Seattle Seahawks alias the superb owl hidden in plain sight, will be proclaimed "the real very last champions in 2014", everyone else ever since stripped of their titles.
> From hero to zero, stripped of, first woman leading: END OF SHOW series
> End of the Show: From hero to zero, stripped of, first woman leading: END OF SHOW series





Pogo said:


>



everybody outside NE pretty much knows what cheating frauds they are,that without the refs,they cant win.

SHADY BRADY AND BELICHEAT will be in the HOF someday,but they will have the same exact problem barry bonds has,one of these next to their names as he does-*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pogo said:


>




damn,sure wish you had had the same passion on my Rams coming back to LA a few years ago as you do on this subject.

anyways great to see someone on here who is on the same page I am since alex is now gone for good..great minds think alike.


----------



## Pogo

LA RAM FAN said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn,sure wish you had had the same passion on my Rams coming back to LA a few years ago as you do on this subject.
> 
> anyways great to see someone on here who is on the same page I am since alex is now gone for good..great minds think alike.
Click to expand...


I really don't care what the Rams do.  I'm born an Iggles fan.  You have to understand, that's like a sperm hitting the egg--- once that happens nobody else gets in.


----------



## Montrovant

LA RAM FAN said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait until tomorrow.  I am having some friends over and having some awesome super bowl snacks!    Let's go Pats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its impossible to have a reasonable converssation with chrissy troll on her cheatriots.she goes into meltdown mode and explodes in anger everytime you expose her hero shady brady for the fraud quarterback he is.This is what she looks like when you tell her those little facts what a cheating fraud he is and how he is really not that good-lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that the REAL quarterbacks with the most superbowl wins are still terry bradshaw and joe montana.
> 
> we now know what chrissy troll looks like in real life.
Click to expand...


Yep, that terrible Brady, losing his top WR in the first quarter and still throwing for a Super Bowl record 505 yards at 40 years old.  What a hack!  Oh, and he also added 3 TDs without a pick.  I guess a *real* QB would have also caught that pass, right?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimBowie1958 said:


> LastProphet said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Illuminati hOWLing at the unprecedented super blue blood moon of Jan 31, 2018*
> Super bOWL 52 is supposed to finally terminate the 'stripped of' Tetrad.
> Or will the Illuminati Grand Master have it remain only a triad?
> 
> *Patriots beat Eagles just before Seahawks proclaimed the real very last champions*
> Jan 28 - _Roger Federer wins 20th grand slam title with Australian Open victory_:
> parallel script to the "comeback of NFL greatest quarterback/player ever, Tom Brady".
> This is an ongoing chapter of "_Patriots stripped before the end of the USA_" and beyond:
> super bowl 48 declared the last legit super bowl and thus the super OWLs crowned the very last champions.
> 
> *'Stripped of' Tetrad at the end of the show v 2014-2015 blood moon Tetrad at the End of the Age*
> What was scripted as the very last super bowl took place just before the 2014-2015 tetrad's first blood moon.
> The 'stripped of' Tetrad  started unfolding between the second and the third blood moon.
> The other three super bowls took place after the blood moon tetrad was already completed.
> 
> *Why were the illuminati forced to stage the 'stripped of' tetrad?*
> You can start the answer with the syrian freedom fighters. But you can also start it here:
> because the unprecedented Aug 2017 solar eclipse and Jan 31 2018 super blue blood moon were both part of the same set of signs of God in the skies as the 2014-2015 blood moon Tetrad.
> 
> *The end of the illuminati's 'stripped of' tetrad*
> It's scheduled for months after the first solar eclipse visible only in the United States and on the first sunday of the first EVER month of darkness (without full moon) after a super blue blood moon.
> Will the illuminati Grand Master prevent its completion?
> 
> *BASICS*
> Photo: the impossible result graphically announced in advance by the Illuminati Grand Master, It starts with a 4 in a ball, but not crystal clear, unlike the 3 and 8.
> What was originally scripted as the very Last SUPERBOWL 2014:
> 43-8: Illuminati Supreme Leader announces the impossible result two days in advance
> Parody about Simulated Reality to terminate the world as the human cattle knows it
> End of the Show: Last SUPERBOWL Parody of  Simulated Reality 2014
> 
> Superbowl at the end of the show:
> "Patriot('s) Tom Brady" casted as illuminati icon who will now fully detonate.
> The act "very last Superbowl" had already to be postponed again and again.
> Seattle Seahawks alias the superb owl hidden in plain sight, will be proclaimed "the real very last champions in 2014", everyone else ever since stripped of their titles.
> From hero to zero, stripped of, first woman leading: END OF SHOW series
> End of the Show: From hero to zero, stripped of, first woman leading: END OF SHOW series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you post this shit on a sports forum?
> 
> Welcome to my ignroe list.
Click to expand...


too complicated for your mind to wrap around


Pogo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn,sure wish you had had the same passion on my Rams coming back to LA a few years ago as you do on this subject.
> 
> anyways great to see someone on here who is on the same page I am since alex is now gone for good..great minds think alike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't care what the Rams do.  I'm born an Iggles fan.  You have to understand, that's like a sperm hitting the egg--- once that happens nobody else gets in.
Click to expand...


see thats stupid not to care about a team coming back where they belong that they spent so many decades at even if you are not a fan of that team. for example,this one cleveland Browns fan I know he did not care about it when the Colts left baltimore,he said thats them,thats not my problem,well then when it happened to HIM and he lost his browns,he then realised what a jerk he was being back then  since it affected HIM.

when it happens to YOU and it is YOUR team.you would care then. NFL fans should be sick of these asshole owners putting brand new stadiums ahead of history and tradition wheter it is their team or not.  I bet if you lost the eagles to another city tomorrow,you would THEN start caring about other teams losing their team to another city after going through the worst moment of your life and trauma of that.

Its like having a women you love more than anything in the world that you were faithful and loyal to your whole life leave you for another woman.Its the most depressing moment in your life,you will never know the feeling of how it hurts like nothing else out there until it happens to you. that is the only way you could ever possibly understand.


----------



## Borillar

G.T. said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is simply getting old.
> 
> He cannot elude the defense like he used to could.
> 
> He is finished.
> 
> The Pat's need new blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is really, really fucking stupid.
> 
> Brady smashed a record and had a HOF performance.
> 
> Newsflash, he doesnt also get to play defense.
Click to expand...

Lack of defense is what cost the Patriots in this game. About the only thing Brady could have done better was catch that pass on the trick play. Maybe they score on that possession if he does.


----------



## rightwinger

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is the best NFL player of all time.  It should be a great game.  But keep in mind, the Patriots have the best QB and best player ever in the history of the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a knock on Brady but the Pats have the best coach in the NFL, that's the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow how soon people forget that Belicheat was a total failure at cleveland having four losing seasons in five years then brady comes along and saves his ass and all of a sudden he is the greatest coach ever? a coach who did not even think brady was good enough to be a starter that year they won their first superbowl and only started because he was FORCED to put him in due to injury to Bledsoe? comedy gold.
> 
> Next year when the niners start winning because of Jimmy Grappola,I guarantee thats all we will hear around here next year is how Kyle Shannahan is the best coach in the NFL after Belicheat and if they are in the playoffs year after year as well,how Shanahan is the best coach in the NFL.comedy gold.
> 
> I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Belichik  is the GOAT
> 
> Better than Lombardi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've noted this prolly too many times by now but the only team to beat Lombardi for a championship was
> --- the Iggles.
Click to expand...


Lombardi was offered the Eagles job and turned it down


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 174950
Click to expand...







This is what the cheatriot apologists always do when confronted with pesky facts that the cheatriots are frauds and brady and belicheat are not that great as they want to believe.


----------



## Montrovant

Borillar said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is simply getting old.
> 
> He cannot elude the defense like he used to could.
> 
> He is finished.
> 
> The Pat's need new blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is really, really fucking stupid.
> 
> Brady smashed a record and had a HOF performance.
> 
> Newsflash, he doesnt also get to play defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lack of defense is what cost the Patriots in this game. About the only thing Brady could have done better was catch that pass on the trick play. Maybe they score on that possession if he does.
Click to expand...


Brady could definitely have done more.  He played a very good game, but his numbers are a bit inflated by some excellent run after the catch yardage.  Brady had some poor throws, and got away with one or two that looked like they might be intercepted.

That said, yeah, the defenses were pretty bad in this game.  Both offenses did plenty to win, both defenses let the teams down for most of the game.  The Eagles D was able to come up with the big play at the big moment.  Brady was not the reason the Pats lost.

I am very curious why Malcom Butler was basically benched for the whole game, considering the sieve-like passing defense of the Pats in the game.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Sunni Man said:


> Tom Terrific lives for the 4th quarter.
> 
> Especially the last 2 min.
> 
> Go Patriots!!   ....



as always,you expose what a fucking hypocrite troll you are,always talking and acknowleding   government corruption but at the same time,always turning a blind eye to the corruption of the cheatriots,what a sad pathetic man.thats no different than the people who say there is no government corruption going on in america.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

iamwhatiseem said:


> Hahaha....f#ck you cheatriots


----------



## Pogo

LA RAM FAN said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LastProphet said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Illuminati hOWLing at the unprecedented super blue blood moon of Jan 31, 2018*
> Super bOWL 52 is supposed to finally terminate the 'stripped of' Tetrad.
> Or will the Illuminati Grand Master have it remain only a triad?
> 
> *Patriots beat Eagles just before Seahawks proclaimed the real very last champions*
> Jan 28 - _Roger Federer wins 20th grand slam title with Australian Open victory_:
> parallel script to the "comeback of NFL greatest quarterback/player ever, Tom Brady".
> This is an ongoing chapter of "_Patriots stripped before the end of the USA_" and beyond:
> super bowl 48 declared the last legit super bowl and thus the super OWLs crowned the very last champions.
> 
> *'Stripped of' Tetrad at the end of the show v 2014-2015 blood moon Tetrad at the End of the Age*
> What was scripted as the very last super bowl took place just before the 2014-2015 tetrad's first blood moon.
> The 'stripped of' Tetrad  started unfolding between the second and the third blood moon.
> The other three super bowls took place after the blood moon tetrad was already completed.
> 
> *Why were the illuminati forced to stage the 'stripped of' tetrad?*
> You can start the answer with the syrian freedom fighters. But you can also start it here:
> because the unprecedented Aug 2017 solar eclipse and Jan 31 2018 super blue blood moon were both part of the same set of signs of God in the skies as the 2014-2015 blood moon Tetrad.
> 
> *The end of the illuminati's 'stripped of' tetrad*
> It's scheduled for months after the first solar eclipse visible only in the United States and on the first sunday of the first EVER month of darkness (without full moon) after a super blue blood moon.
> Will the illuminati Grand Master prevent its completion?
> 
> *BASICS*
> Photo: the impossible result graphically announced in advance by the Illuminati Grand Master, It starts with a 4 in a ball, but not crystal clear, unlike the 3 and 8.
> What was originally scripted as the very Last SUPERBOWL 2014:
> 43-8: Illuminati Supreme Leader announces the impossible result two days in advance
> Parody about Simulated Reality to terminate the world as the human cattle knows it
> End of the Show: Last SUPERBOWL Parody of  Simulated Reality 2014
> 
> Superbowl at the end of the show:
> "Patriot('s) Tom Brady" casted as illuminati icon who will now fully detonate.
> The act "very last Superbowl" had already to be postponed again and again.
> Seattle Seahawks alias the superb owl hidden in plain sight, will be proclaimed "the real very last champions in 2014", everyone else ever since stripped of their titles.
> From hero to zero, stripped of, first woman leading: END OF SHOW series
> End of the Show: From hero to zero, stripped of, first woman leading: END OF SHOW series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you post this shit on a sports forum?
> 
> Welcome to my ignroe list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> too complicated for your mind to wrap around
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> damn,sure wish you had had the same passion on my Rams coming back to LA a few years ago as you do on this subject.
> 
> anyways great to see someone on here who is on the same page I am since alex is now gone for good..great minds think alike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't care what the Rams do.  I'm born an Iggles fan.  You have to understand, that's like a sperm hitting the egg--- once that happens nobody else gets in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> see thats stupid not to care about a team coming back where they belong that they spent so many decades at even if you are not a fan of that team. for example,this one cleveland Browns fan I know he did not care about it when the Colts left baltimore,he said thats them,thats not my problem,well then when it happened to HIM and he lost his browns,he then realised what a jerk he was being back then  since it affected HIM.
> 
> when it happens to YOU and it is YOUR team.you would care then. NFL fans should be sick of these asshole owners putting brand new stadiums ahead of history and tradition wheter it is their team or not.  I bet if you lost the eagles to another city tomorrow,you would THEN start caring about other teams losing their team to another city after going through the worst moment of your life and trauma of that.
> 
> Its like having a women you love more than anything in the world that you were faithful and loyal to your whole life leave you for another woman.Its the most depressing moment in your life,you will never know the feeling of how it hurts like nothing else out there until it happens to you. that is the only way you could ever possibly understand.
Click to expand...


You're affirming what I just said.  The Rams are not my team --- the Iggles are.

Now I do feel sorry for, say, the Chargers making that bonehead move, or Baltimore doing likewise.  I have sympathy for the affected fans, but it's their problem, not mine.

And no, if the Iggles left town it wouldn't be cause for concern about somebody else --- it would be cause for concern about the city and its team.

I actually haven't had a sports team move out since 1954 and I was too young to care about that; we had two baseball teams anyway --
--- Well, not counting the Warriors but I wasn't that into basketball and when the Syracuse Nats moved in, life simply went on.

Oh and I also have sympathy for the fans of the New Orleans Jazz who moved to Utah and forgot to change their name, because the first thing anybody thinks of when you say "Utah" is of course, "jazz".  And I have sympathy for whoever that was who got a sports franchise and then saw the team named the "Mighty Ducks".  That's embarrassing.  But it's not  my problem.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KissMy said:


> I wish Nick Foles would have played that well for the St Louis Rams.



I know you are butthurt on losing that fraud team in that dump hicktown you live in.so butthurt you made up lies about how the eagles/rams game trying to convince everyone the stadium was half empty by posing a pic of it two hours BEFORE the game started. wow what butthurt.

whats pathetic is that was never your football team,your REAL football team plays in arizona and you could have spent all these years being more constructive trying to get that team back in that dump you live in with a lawsuit against bill bidwell instead of  wasting it all these years cheering on a fraud that team that did not belong to you.


----------



## Sunni Man

LA RAM FAN said:


> as always,you expose what a fucking hypocrite troll you are,always talking and acknowleding   government corruption but always turning a blind eye to the corruption of the cheatriots,what a sad pathetic man.thats no different than the people who say there is no government corruption going on in america.


Get a grip nimrod.   ...    

Government corruption affects my life.

NFL football is just a game to be watched for entertainment.

Even you should be able to differentiate the difference between the two.   ....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HereWeGoAgain said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> 
> The announcers were TERRIBLE in calling for overturns.. even with replay.
> The last one they thought should be was .. the Eagle caught the ball on the 6 yd line, took a few steps, then leapt into the endzone/crossed the plane, landing one foot in, causing the ball to come out. But already a TD.
> These morons kept thinking it was a pass possession issue. Unbelievable.
> They did it earlier as well on another Eagle TD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> But I've seen way worse calls by NFL officials before.
> This game was actually pretty well officiated.
Click to expand...


which explains WHY the cheats lost.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Sunni Man said:


> I haven't watch a single NFL game since the stupid kneeling thing got started.
> 
> But since my team the NE Patriots where playing in the Super Bowl, and no Patriot player has ever taken a knee during the national anthem.
> 
> I just had to watch the game......     ...



yeah you enjoy watching criminals who have no morals or conscience same as you obviously asswipe.


----------



## Sunni Man

LA RAM FAN said:


> yeah you enjoy watching *criminals *who have no morals or conscience same as you obviously asswipe.


If you feel that the NE Patriots have broken the law.

You should contact the Police and file a complaint.   ....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pogo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait until tomorrow.  I am having some friends over and having some awesome super bowl snacks!    Let's go Pats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its impossible to have a reasonable converssation with chrissy troll on her cheatriots.she goes into meltdown mode and explodes in anger everytime you expose her hero shady brady for the fraud quarterback he is.This is what she looks like when you tell her those little facts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that the REAL quarterbacks with the most superbowl wins are still terry bradshaw and joe montana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now don't be nasty.  Pats put up a good game and we prevailed, which is exactly what we wanted.  I offered to console Chris on her devastating embarrassing humiliating mortifying defeat, and I'm here to do that when or if she comes out of hiding.
> 
> But hey I warned her this would happen.  Next time she'll know I never lie and I'm always right.
Click to expand...




Sunni Man said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> as always,you expose what a fucking hypocrite troll you are,always talking and acknowleding   government corruption but always turning a blind eye to the corruption of the cheatriots,what a sad pathetic man.thats no different than the people who say there is no government corruption going on in america.
> 
> 
> 
> Get a grip nimrod.   ...
> 
> Government corruption affects my life.
> 
> NFL football is just a game to be watched for entertainment.
> 
> Even you should be able to differentiate the difference between the two.   ....
Click to expand...


so what stupid shit,the fact you cheer on a CRIMINAL organization as you do you who has no morals or conscience,makes you as much a criminal as the criminals in washington are.


Sunni Man said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> as always,you expose what a fucking hypocrite troll you are,always talking and acknowleding   government corruption but always turning a blind eye to the corruption of the cheatriots,what a sad pathetic man.thats no different than the people who say there is no government corruption going on in america.
> 
> 
> 
> Get a grip nimrod.   ...
> 
> Government corruption affects my life.
> 
> NFL football is just a game to be watched for entertainment.
> 
> Even you should be able to differentiate the difference between the two.   ....
Click to expand...


Dipshit you obviously have reading comprehension problems. what part of that did you not get that you cheering on that criminal organization the cheatriots,a team that has tainted a great sport and created the worst scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal,a team with no morals or conscience,makes you no better than the freaking criminals in washington?

so what,if they dont affect your life,they are criminals asshole and YOU cheer on those criminal motherfuckers. your just as much a criminal as the people in washington by turning a bling eye to what criminals they are.again bone up on reading comprehension skills.

I  used to always be a chargers fan when they were in SD. But when that asshole jerk who is an arrogant prick marty shittenbheimer took over that team,i refused to root for the chargers even though i loved them and they were my favorite team because unlike YOU,i have a conscience and morals and could not root for a team that that motherfucker was a huge part of.


----------



## Sunni Man

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dipshit you obviously have reading comprehension problems. what part of that did you not get that you cheering on that criminal organization the cheatriots,a team that has tainted a great sport and created the worst scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal,a team with no morals or conscience,makes you no better than the freaking criminals in washington?​so what,if they dont affect your life,they are criminals asshole and YOU cheer on those criminal motherfuckers. your just as much a criminal as the people in washington by turning a bling eye to what criminals they are.again bone up on reading comprehension skills.
> 
> I  used to always be a chargers fan when they were in SD. But when that asshole jerk who is an arrogant prick marty shittenehimer took over that team,i refused to root for the chargers even though i loved them and they were my favorite team because unlike YOU,i have a conscience and morals and could not root for a team that that motherfucker was a huge part of.


.............


----------



## Papageorgio

Sunni Man said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dipshit you obviously have reading comprehension problems. what part of that did you not get that you cheering on that criminal organization the cheatriots,a team that has tainted a great sport and created the worst scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal,a team with no morals or conscience,makes you no better than the freaking criminals in washington?​so what,if they dont affect your life,they are criminals asshole and YOU cheer on those criminal motherfuckers. your just as much a criminal as the people in washington by turning a bling eye to what criminals they are.again bone up on reading comprehension skills.
> 
> I  used to always be a chargers fan when they were in SD. But when that asshole jerk who is an arrogant prick marty shittenehimer took over that team,i refused to root for the chargers even though i loved them and they were my favorite team because unlike YOU,i have a conscience and morals and could not root for a team that that motherfucker was a huge part of.
> 
> 
> 
> .............
Click to expand...


Do you actually read all of his posts? I can barely tolerate reading his incoherent rants.


----------



## sealybobo

Sunni Man said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is simply getting old.
> He cannot elude the defense like he used to could.
> He is finished.
> The Pat's need new blood.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet Brady set a new Super Bowl record last night for the most completed pass play yardage ever thrown.
> 
> So much for he's too old to play.   .....
Click to expand...

LeBron is still awesome too but he too is getting old and the young guys are hungry.

Atlanta, look at the eagles. That could have been you last year


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is simply getting old.
> He cannot elude the defense like he used to could.
> He is finished.
> The Pat's need new blood.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet Brady set a new Super Bowl record last night for the most completed pass play yardage ever thrown.
> 
> So much for he's too old to play.   .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LeBron is still awesome too but he too is getting old and the young guys are hungry.
> 
> Atlanta, look at the eagles. That could have been you last year
Click to expand...


Lebron is only 33 he has another 6-7 years if he wants.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is simply getting old.
> He cannot elude the defense like he used to could.
> He is finished.
> The Pat's need new blood.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet Brady set a new Super Bowl record last night for the most completed pass play yardage ever thrown.
> 
> So much for he's too old to play.   .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LeBron is still awesome too but he too is getting old and the young guys are hungry.
> 
> Atlanta, look at the eagles. That could have been you last year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lebron is only 33 he has another 6-7 years if he wants.
Click to expand...

With all those playoffs he’s played a lot of basketball.

He needs to play with an already good team now to win. He used to be able to make any team a finals team.

Or he’s taking this year off mentally


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is simply getting old.
> He cannot elude the defense like he used to could.
> He is finished.
> The Pat's need new blood.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet Brady set a new Super Bowl record last night for the most completed pass play yardage ever thrown.
> 
> So much for he's too old to play.   .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LeBron is still awesome too but he too is getting old and the young guys are hungry.
> 
> Atlanta, look at the eagles. That could have been you last year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lebron is only 33 he has another 6-7 years if he wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With all those playoffs he’s played a lot of basketball.
> 
> He needs to play with an already good team now to win. He used to be able to make any team a finals team.
> 
> Or he’s taking this year off mentally
Click to expand...


Do you think the reason McDaniels hasn’t taken the Colts job is because there is a possibility Bellichick is retiring? Just curious that McDaniels hasn’t confirmed the job that Indy has offered.


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is simply getting old.
> He cannot elude the defense like he used to could.
> He is finished.
> The Pat's need new blood.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet Brady set a new Super Bowl record last night for the most completed pass play yardage ever thrown.
> 
> So much for he's too old to play.   .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LeBron is still awesome too but he too is getting old and the young guys are hungry.
> 
> Atlanta, look at the eagles. That could have been you last year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lebron is only 33 he has another 6-7 years if he wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With all those playoffs he’s played a lot of basketball.
> 
> He needs to play with an already good team now to win. He used to be able to make any team a finals team.
> 
> Or he’s taking this year off mentally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think the reason McDaniels hasn’t taken the Colts job is because there is a possibility Bellichick is retiring? Just curious that McDaniels hasn’t confirmed the job that Indy has offered.
Click to expand...


That is not as great a job as it may look
Mighty big shoes to fill....Like the guy who replaced Lombardi

He would be taking a team without Brady or Garapolo  and anything less than Super Bowls would be a disappointment

Might be better with Luck


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet Brady set a new Super Bowl record last night for the most completed pass play yardage ever thrown.
> 
> So much for he's too old to play.   .....
> 
> 
> 
> LeBron is still awesome too but he too is getting old and the young guys are hungry.
> 
> Atlanta, look at the eagles. That could have been you last year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lebron is only 33 he has another 6-7 years if he wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With all those playoffs he’s played a lot of basketball.
> 
> He needs to play with an already good team now to win. He used to be able to make any team a finals team.
> 
> Or he’s taking this year off mentally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think the reason McDaniels hasn’t taken the Colts job is because there is a possibility Bellichick is retiring? Just curious that McDaniels hasn’t confirmed the job that Indy has offered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not as great a job as it may look
> Mighty big shoes to fill....Like the guy who replaced Lombardi
> 
> He would be taking a team without Brady or Garapolo  and anything less than Super Bowls would be a disappointment
> 
> Might be better with Luck
Click to expand...

Well it’s not something in their water. If you take out the great coach and qb it’s gonna be different for sure.

Look at Dallas Cowboys. Trying to put another dynasty together. Not easy


----------



## rightwinger

Still waiting to hear what the deal was with Malcolm Butler
His replacements were stinking too bad for it to be a tactical decision

Butler must have really screwed the pooch for his coaches to be that pissed at him. Given they didn't tell him or Rowe about the decision until game time, it must have been something that happened the night before and they found out about it on Sunday


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet Brady set a new Super Bowl record last night for the most completed pass play yardage ever thrown.
> 
> So much for he's too old to play.   .....
> 
> 
> 
> LeBron is still awesome too but he too is getting old and the young guys are hungry.
> 
> Atlanta, look at the eagles. That could have been you last year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lebron is only 33 he has another 6-7 years if he wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With all those playoffs he’s played a lot of basketball.
> 
> He needs to play with an already good team now to win. He used to be able to make any team a finals team.
> 
> Or he’s taking this year off mentally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think the reason McDaniels hasn’t taken the Colts job is because there is a possibility Bellichick is retiring? Just curious that McDaniels hasn’t confirmed the job that Indy has offered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not as great a job as it may look
> Mighty big shoes to fill....Like the guy who replaced Lombardi
> 
> He would be taking a team without Brady or Garapolo  and anything less than Super Bowls would be a disappointment
> 
> Might be better with Luck
Click to expand...


I agree, taking over a legend is never a good deal unless you can continue to win the Super Bowls, otherwise it is a two or three season gig. After Brady retires, they don’t have a QB to sustain the success. I think McDaniels should jump at the Indy opening.


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> Still waiting to hear what the deal was with Malcolm Butler
> His replacements were stinking too bad for it to be a tactical decision
> 
> Butler must have really screwed the pooch for his coaches to be that pissed at him. Given they didn't tell him or Rowe about the decision until game time, it must have been something that happened the night before and they found out about it on Sunday



That puzzles me also, I mean the NE secondary was getting burned all night and I was surprised that they didn’t play him at all, he couldn’t have screwed up any worse than any other cornerback.


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> LeBron is still awesome too but he too is getting old and the young guys are hungry.
> 
> Atlanta, look at the eagles. That could have been you last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lebron is only 33 he has another 6-7 years if he wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With all those playoffs he’s played a lot of basketball.
> 
> He needs to play with an already good team now to win. He used to be able to make any team a finals team.
> 
> Or he’s taking this year off mentally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think the reason McDaniels hasn’t taken the Colts job is because there is a possibility Bellichick is retiring? Just curious that McDaniels hasn’t confirmed the job that Indy has offered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not as great a job as it may look
> Mighty big shoes to fill....Like the guy who replaced Lombardi
> 
> He would be taking a team without Brady or Garapolo  and anything less than Super Bowls would be a disappointment
> 
> Might be better with Luck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, taking over a legend is never a good deal unless you can continue to win the Super Bowls, otherwise it is a two or three season gig. After Brady retires, they don’t have a QB to sustain the success. I think McDaniels should jump at the Indy opening.
Click to expand...


George Seifert took over for Bill Walsh on the 49ers and didn't miss a beat

But he had Steve Young at QB


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lebron is only 33 he has another 6-7 years if he wants.
> 
> 
> 
> With all those playoffs he’s played a lot of basketball.
> 
> He needs to play with an already good team now to win. He used to be able to make any team a finals team.
> 
> Or he’s taking this year off mentally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think the reason McDaniels hasn’t taken the Colts job is because there is a possibility Bellichick is retiring? Just curious that McDaniels hasn’t confirmed the job that Indy has offered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not as great a job as it may look
> Mighty big shoes to fill....Like the guy who replaced Lombardi
> 
> He would be taking a team without Brady or Garapolo  and anything less than Super Bowls would be a disappointment
> 
> Might be better with Luck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, taking over a legend is never a good deal unless you can continue to win the Super Bowls, otherwise it is a two or three season gig. After Brady retires, they don’t have a QB to sustain the success. I think McDaniels should jump at the Indy opening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> George Seifert took over for Bill Walsh on the 49ers and didn't miss a beat
> 
> But he had Steve Young at QB
Click to expand...


I forgot about Seifert, I always think of Bartow replacing Wooden. He went 52-9 in two season and a final four appearance, yet the pressure was intense that he left to become AD at Ala-Birmingham. Was replaced by Gary Cunningham that went 50-8 went to the finals both years and left to become AD at Western Oregon St. 

The pressure is tough, the same will be for the person that replaces Bellichick.


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting to hear what the deal was with Malcolm Butler
> His replacements were stinking too bad for it to be a tactical decision
> 
> Butler must have really screwed the pooch for his coaches to be that pissed at him. Given they didn't tell him or Rowe about the decision until game time, it must have been something that happened the night before and they found out about it on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That puzzles me also, I mean the NE secondary was getting burned all night and I was surprised that they didn’t play him at all, he couldn’t have screwed up any worse than any other cornerback.
Click to expand...


I think the Pats are trying to keep the infraction in-house 
Must have been pretty bad for them to sit him the entire game with him obviously being needed

Probably too much partying the night before the big game


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lebron is only 33 he has another 6-7 years if he wants.
> 
> 
> 
> With all those playoffs he’s played a lot of basketball.
> 
> He needs to play with an already good team now to win. He used to be able to make any team a finals team.
> 
> Or he’s taking this year off mentally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think the reason McDaniels hasn’t taken the Colts job is because there is a possibility Bellichick is retiring? Just curious that McDaniels hasn’t confirmed the job that Indy has offered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not as great a job as it may look
> Mighty big shoes to fill....Like the guy who replaced Lombardi
> 
> He would be taking a team without Brady or Garapolo  and anything less than Super Bowls would be a disappointment
> 
> Might be better with Luck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, taking over a legend is never a good deal unless you can continue to win the Super Bowls, otherwise it is a two or three season gig. After Brady retires, they don’t have a QB to sustain the success. I think McDaniels should jump at the Indy opening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> George Seifert took over for Bill Walsh on the 49ers and didn't miss a beat
> 
> But he had Steve Young at QB
Click to expand...

And who knows maybe their good lineman linebackers d backs liked the organization and community and wanted to stick around.

If I’m a key part of a team like the lions andominum sue I leave the shitty lions and go to Miami.


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting to hear what the deal was with Malcolm Butler
> His replacements were stinking too bad for it to be a tactical decision
> 
> Butler must have really screwed the pooch for his coaches to be that pissed at him. Given they didn't tell him or Rowe about the decision until game time, it must have been something that happened the night before and they found out about it on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That puzzles me also, I mean the NE secondary was getting burned all night and I was surprised that they didn’t play him at all, he couldn’t have screwed up any worse than any other cornerback.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the Pats are trying to keep the infraction in-house
> Must have been pretty bad for them to sit him the entire game with him obviously being needed
> 
> Probably too much partying the night before the big game
Click to expand...

Why did they not play him?


----------



## rightwinger

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting to hear what the deal was with Malcolm Butler
> His replacements were stinking too bad for it to be a tactical decision
> 
> Butler must have really screwed the pooch for his coaches to be that pissed at him. Given they didn't tell him or Rowe about the decision until game time, it must have been something that happened the night before and they found out about it on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That puzzles me also, I mean the NE secondary was getting burned all night and I was surprised that they didn’t play him at all, he couldn’t have screwed up any worse than any other cornerback.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the Pats are trying to keep the infraction in-house
> Must have been pretty bad for them to sit him the entire game with him obviously being needed
> 
> Probably too much partying the night before the big game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did they not play him?
Click to expand...


Nobody is talking

All they say is they wanted their best players on the field, didn't look that way


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting to hear what the deal was with Malcolm Butler
> His replacements were stinking too bad for it to be a tactical decision
> 
> Butler must have really screwed the pooch for his coaches to be that pissed at him. Given they didn't tell him or Rowe about the decision until game time, it must have been something that happened the night before and they found out about it on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That puzzles me also, I mean the NE secondary was getting burned all night and I was surprised that they didn’t play him at all, he couldn’t have screwed up any worse than any other cornerback.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the Pats are trying to keep the infraction in-house
> Must have been pretty bad for them to sit him the entire game with him obviously being needed
> 
> Probably too much partying the night before the big game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did they not play him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is talking
> 
> All they say is they wanted their best players on the field, didn't look that way
Click to expand...

Wow! Have you ever played a sport for a Tirant and if you broke a rule that’s it, to teach you a lesson you’re not playing in the big game. And you can’t believe the coach is going to actually not play him. Even in the 4th quarter? Coach wanted to make a point. Fuck another Super Bowl. I bet coach wishes it worked out differently but he seems stubborn


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

LA RAM FAN said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 174950
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the cheatriot apologists always do when confronted with pesky facts that the cheatriots are frauds and brady and belicheat are not that great as they want to believe.
Click to expand...

You are as stupid as she appears to be. And I don't give two shits about the pats much less defend them but stupid is stupid.


----------



## Old Yeller

KissMy said:


> I wish Nick Foles would have played that well for the St Louis Rams.




He could - He did.....but for Jeff 8-8 Fischer. Had a good defense too.....but for Jeff 7-9 Fischer.


----------



## Old Yeller

rightwinger said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is simply getting old.
> 
> He cannot elude the defense like he used to could.
> 
> He is finished.
> 
> The Pat's need new blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At 40 he just won league MVP
> 
> In the SB he passed for 505 yards and 3 TDs
> 
> 
> Better numbers than when he was 30
Click to expand...



Numbers and popularity "awards" are for the losers. I accept all of your vindication(s). 

Repeat:  QB is only as good as O-Line will allow.  Big arm one-dimensional Brady lucky to be on a  good team with good coach for many years.  Cannot dial up a roll-out game plan, cannot change it up.  Pressure Brady....he is Ron Jaworski in yoga pants.


----------



## rightwinger

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting to hear what the deal was with Malcolm Butler
> His replacements were stinking too bad for it to be a tactical decision
> 
> Butler must have really screwed the pooch for his coaches to be that pissed at him. Given they didn't tell him or Rowe about the decision until game time, it must have been something that happened the night before and they found out about it on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That puzzles me also, I mean the NE secondary was getting burned all night and I was surprised that they didn’t play him at all, he couldn’t have screwed up any worse than any other cornerback.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the Pats are trying to keep the infraction in-house
> Must have been pretty bad for them to sit him the entire game with him obviously being needed
> 
> Probably too much partying the night before the big game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did they not play him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is talking
> 
> All they say is they wanted their best players on the field, didn't look that way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Have you ever played a sport for a Tirant and if you broke a rule that’s it, to teach you a lesson you’re not playing in the big game. And you can’t believe the coach is going to actually not play him. Even in the 4th quarter? Coach wanted to make a point. Fuck another Super Bowl. I bet coach wishes it worked out differently but he seems stubborn
Click to expand...

I totally agree

Butler playing the "I didn't do nothing" card and claiming he is being picked on doesn't cut it
He apparently had a major infraction the night before.


----------



## rightwinger

Old Yeller said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is simply getting old.
> 
> He cannot elude the defense like he used to could.
> 
> He is finished.
> 
> The Pat's need new blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At 40 he just won league MVP
> 
> In the SB he passed for 505 yards and 3 TDs
> 
> 
> Better numbers than when he was 30
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Numbers and popularity "awards" are for the losers. I accept all of your vidication(s).
> 
> Repeat:  QB is only as good as O-Line will allow.  Big arm one-dimensional Brady lucky to be on a  good team with good coach for many years.  Cannot dial up a roll-out game plan, cannot change it up.  Pressure Brady....he is Ron Jaworski in yoga pants.
Click to expand...

Brady has always been a pocket passer.  Never known for his running
31 other QBs in the league and Brady was MVP
If you think any other was more valuable, let's hear it


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> That puzzles me also, I mean the NE secondary was getting burned all night and I was surprised that they didn’t play him at all, he couldn’t have screwed up any worse than any other cornerback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Pats are trying to keep the infraction in-house
> Must have been pretty bad for them to sit him the entire game with him obviously being needed
> 
> Probably too much partying the night before the big game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did they not play him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is talking
> 
> All they say is they wanted their best players on the field, didn't look that way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Have you ever played a sport for a Tirant and if you broke a rule that’s it, to teach you a lesson you’re not playing in the big game. And you can’t believe the coach is going to actually not play him. Even in the 4th quarter? Coach wanted to make a point. Fuck another Super Bowl. I bet coach wishes it worked out differently but he seems stubborn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally agree
> 
> Butler playing the "I didn't do nothing" card and claiming he is being picked on doesn't cut it
> He apparently had a major infraction the night before.
Click to expand...


I agree, Bellichick is a no nonsense coach and would not just bench a guy for no real reason. He would have a better chance to win had he played Butler. I’m not buying what either Bellichick or Butler are selling.


----------



## Old Yeller

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting to hear what the deal was with Malcolm Butler
> His replacements were stinking too bad for it to be a tactical decision
> 
> Butler must have really screwed the pooch for his coaches to be that pissed at him. Given they didn't tell him or Rowe about the decision until game time, it must have been something that happened the night before and they found out about it on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That puzzles me also, I mean the NE secondary was getting burned all night and I was surprised that they didn’t play him at all, he couldn’t have screwed up any worse than any other cornerback.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the Pats are trying to keep the infraction in-house
> Must have been pretty bad for them to sit him the entire game with him obviously being needed
> 
> Probably too much partying the night before the big game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did they not play him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is talking
> 
> All they say is they wanted their best players on the field, didn't look that way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Have you ever played a sport for a Tirant and if you broke a rule that’s it, to teach you a lesson you’re not playing in the big game. And you can’t believe the coach is going to actually not play him. Even in the 4th quarter? Coach wanted to make a point. Fuck another Super Bowl. I bet coach wishes it worked out differently but he seems stubborn
Click to expand...



One starting RB on CIN went out on the night before SB and got so coked up he could not even show up.  Stanley???? Bengals lost to SF,  I think.

At least that guy was on the sidelines in a helmet.


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Pats are trying to keep the infraction in-house
> Must have been pretty bad for them to sit him the entire game with him obviously being needed
> 
> Probably too much partying the night before the big game
> 
> 
> 
> Why did they not play him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is talking
> 
> All they say is they wanted their best players on the field, didn't look that way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Have you ever played a sport for a Tirant and if you broke a rule that’s it, to teach you a lesson you’re not playing in the big game. And you can’t believe the coach is going to actually not play him. Even in the 4th quarter? Coach wanted to make a point. Fuck another Super Bowl. I bet coach wishes it worked out differently but he seems stubborn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally agree
> 
> Butler playing the "I didn't do nothing" card and claiming he is being picked on doesn't cut it
> He apparently had a major infraction the night before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, Bellichick is a no nonsense coach and would not just bench a guy for no real reason. He would have a better chance to win had he played Butler. I’m not buying what either Bellichick or Butler are selling.
Click to expand...

He was benched minutes before the game started
Sounds like extra curricular activities the night before that the staff just found out about


----------



## toobfreak

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Pats are trying to keep the infraction in-house
> Must have been pretty bad for them to sit him the entire game with him obviously being needed
> 
> Probably too much partying the night before the big game
> 
> 
> 
> Why did they not play him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is talking
> 
> All they say is they wanted their best players on the field, didn't look that way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Have you ever played a sport for a Tirant and if you broke a rule that’s it, to teach you a lesson you’re not playing in the big game. And you can’t believe the coach is going to actually not play him. Even in the 4th quarter? Coach wanted to make a point. Fuck another Super Bowl. I bet coach wishes it worked out differently but he seems stubborn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally agree
> 
> Butler playing the "I didn't do nothing" card and claiming he is being picked on doesn't cut it
> He apparently had a major infraction the night before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, Bellichick is a no nonsense coach and would not just bench a guy for no real reason. He would have a better chance to win had he played Butler. I’m not buying what either Bellichick or Butler are selling.
Click to expand...


Whatever Butler did, the Pats would have had a better chance of winning WITH him, so whatever happened, Belichick bit off his own nose to spite his face, and I bet he knows that now.


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did they not play him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is talking
> 
> All they say is they wanted their best players on the field, didn't look that way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Have you ever played a sport for a Tirant and if you broke a rule that’s it, to teach you a lesson you’re not playing in the big game. And you can’t believe the coach is going to actually not play him. Even in the 4th quarter? Coach wanted to make a point. Fuck another Super Bowl. I bet coach wishes it worked out differently but he seems stubborn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally agree
> 
> Butler playing the "I didn't do nothing" card and claiming he is being picked on doesn't cut it
> He apparently had a major infraction the night before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, Bellichick is a no nonsense coach and would not just bench a guy for no real reason. He would have a better chance to win had he played Butler. I’m not buying what either Bellichick or Butler are selling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was benched minutes before the game started
> Sounds like extra curricular activities the night before that the staff just found out about
Click to expand...


I thought it was odd that Butler was crying during the anthem. So you sound spot on.


----------



## Montrovant

Old Yeller said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> That puzzles me also, I mean the NE secondary was getting burned all night and I was surprised that they didn’t play him at all, he couldn’t have screwed up any worse than any other cornerback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Pats are trying to keep the infraction in-house
> Must have been pretty bad for them to sit him the entire game with him obviously being needed
> 
> Probably too much partying the night before the big game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did they not play him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is talking
> 
> All they say is they wanted their best players on the field, didn't look that way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Have you ever played a sport for a Tirant and if you broke a rule that’s it, to teach you a lesson you’re not playing in the big game. And you can’t believe the coach is going to actually not play him. Even in the 4th quarter? Coach wanted to make a point. Fuck another Super Bowl. I bet coach wishes it worked out differently but he seems stubborn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One starting RB on CIN went out on the night before SB and got so coked up he could not even show up.  Stanley???? Bengals lost to SF,  I think.
> 
> At least that guy was on the sidelines in a helmet.
Click to expand...


Hard fall for man who had it all


----------



## Papageorgio

Looks like Butler violated a curfew, that’s why he was benched.


----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is simply getting old.
> 
> He cannot elude the defense like he used to could.
> 
> He is finished.
> 
> The Pat's need new blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At 40 he just won league MVP
> 
> In the SB he passed for 505 yards and 3 TDs
> 
> 
> Better numbers than when he was 30
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Numbers and popularity "awards" are for the losers. I accept all of your vidication(s).
> 
> Repeat:  QB is only as good as O-Line will allow.  Big arm one-dimensional Brady lucky to be on a  good team with good coach for many years.  Cannot dial up a roll-out game plan, cannot change it up.  Pressure Brady....he is Ron Jaworski in yoga pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady has always been a pocket passer.  Never known for his running
> 31 other QBs in the league and Brady was MVP
> If you think any other was more valuable, let's hear it
Click to expand...


Wentz maybe, before he went down.


----------



## Pogo

Old Yeller said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is simply getting old.
> 
> He cannot elude the defense like he used to could.
> 
> He is finished.
> 
> The Pat's need new blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At 40 he just won league MVP
> 
> In the SB he passed for 505 yards and 3 TDs
> 
> 
> Better numbers than when he was 30
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Numbers and popularity "awards" are for the losers. I accept all of your vindication(s).
> 
> Repeat:  QB is only as good as O-Line will allow.  Big arm one-dimensional Brady lucky to be on a  good team with good coach for many years.  Cannot dial up a roll-out game plan, cannot change it up.  Pressure Brady....he is Ron Jaworski in yoga pants.
Click to expand...


Good analogy.  That's what I remember about Jaws --- he would drop back and then grow roots like a tree.  BOR-ing.  That's why it was so refreshing when Randall supplanted him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Old Yeller said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we get to find out of the NFL is legit or not.
> 
> Here's my conspiracy theory:
> 
> If the Eagles win, it's likely the Patriots were asked if not to "throw" the game, to tone it down a bit, to ensure the Eagles win.  Why?
> 
> What is more entertaining than watching David beat Goliath?
> 
> A team that has never won the Superbowl, beating the unbeatable?
> 
> With the NFL ratings in the toilet, they are in desperate need of a Cinderella story
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is simply getting old.
> 
> He cannot elude the defense like he used to could.
> 
> He is finished.
> 
> The Pat's need new blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At 40 he just won league MVP
> 
> In the SB he passed for 505 yards and 3 TDs
> 
> 
> Better numbers than when he was 30
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Numbers and popularity "awards" are for the losers. I accept all of your vindication(s).
> 
> Repeat:  QB is only as good as O-Line will allow.  Big arm one-dimensional Brady lucky to be on a  good team with good coach for many years.  Cannot dial up a roll-out game plan, cannot change it up.  Pressure Brady....he is Ron Jaworski in yoga pants.
Click to expand...


Dude where do you get the nutty idea that the cheatriot apologists always do that Belicheat is a good coach?

you missed this post obviously. 
NFL:  Eagles / Patriots Superbowl

the Belicheat apologists always cover their ears and close their eyes to these pesky facts.LOL

as i said before,this is what the cheatriot apologists always do when confronted with pesky facts they cant refute what frauds brady and belicheat are.LOL






Pressure Brady....he is Ron Jaworski in yoga pants.[/QUOTE]

and also if not for the refs,he is NOTHING.

Thats also what the Brady apologists do when you expose that he isnt even one of the top 20 best quarterbacks ever the fact he is not only a cheating fraud,but these pesky facts as well.
1.He is such a wuss.That pussy couldnt even take a minor hit to the knee by a helmet by a player one time and got knocked out for the rest of the year as a result.  I guarantee that after that happened,Brady went to Goddel and whined to him about having the NFL change the rules which they did after that. Dont think Brady whined to Goddel about that? sure he didnt,and I am the king of England.


2.I  just proved what a wuss he is. Had he played in the day and age of the NFL'S REAL quarterbacks,the quarterbacks that still own the record for winning the most superbowls  since they are not frauds,Terry Bradshaw and Joe Montana,had he played in that day and age where the quarterbacks got thrown around like a ragdolls and did not wear skirts as they do now,he would never have lasted more than one season he is such a wuss.

3.Back in that day and age when Montana and Bradshaw played,defenders could MUG the receivers.In this day and age,they throw the yellow flag at the slight most contact.that has greatly helped Bradys passing yardage over the years.

4.their winning percentage at home is not impressive at all.they got the home town refs in their pockets.PLUS the eqiupment for the visiting team always goes out but it NEVER happens to the home team? coincidence? yeah right,coincidence my ass.

5.If not for the tuck rule,the worst non call in NFL playoff history,Brady would be a ZERO today.

they rigged that game for them to not only win that game but rigged the superbowl as well. One former NFL official said that game he saw was the worst game he ever seen officiated the way they allowed the pats players to MUG the Rams receivers. former wide reciever Issac Bruce said that he had NEVER been in a game before where the opposing players were allowed to mug him and get away with it like they did. and people say these superbowls are not fixed/ yeah right,give me a break.


 I guarantee the way Roger Goddel has his head up his and Robert Krafts ass-a four game suspension was a mere joke,a mere slap on the wrist.Had Goddel not had his head up his ass he would have suspended him an entire SEASON and Belicheat would have been kicked out of the NFL,and Kraft would have lost ownership of the team if Goddel did not constantly have his head up their asses all the time.  any other quarterback WOULD have been suspended an entire season and the owner WOULD have lost ownership of the team.

Goddel is easily the worst commissioner ever.Pete Rozelle has got to be rolling over in his grave the way this man has ruined the sport.

The cheatriot apologists always do this- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




everytime i expose them with those pesky facts that because of those facts,Brady is not even one of the top 20 best ever since it does not go along with their warped views.


In this day and age of parity,you cant win constantly all the time as they do without the refs in your pockets or have that impressive a home record.

the cheatriot apologists can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are after i took them to school there that brady is not even one of the top 20 best ever.


this is what the cheatriot apologists always wear on their heads.


----------



## PredFan




----------



## Papageorgio

Funny a bunch of people that haven’t played professional football blasting guys that have participated in eight Super Bowls and won five.


----------



## Pogo

Here's something interesting I just came across --- from before the game of course




​Individual state data on the page here.  
It's a map much like an Electrical College map --- some of the state numbers were close, others obviously not.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Last year the head coach of the Falcons was none other than the former defensive coordinater for pete the cheat carrol.so NOW it all makes sense WHY  the falcons laid down as they did in the second half of that game last year and purposely allowed the pats to come back and win as they did. Someone who got groomed by pete the cheat was the head coach of that team.

It all NOW makes sense WHY the falcons in that first half of that superbowl were in all attack mode aggresive in the first but then in the second half,got super conservative and STOPPED attacking the cheats like they did last year because the head COACH of the falcons again was none other then the former defensive coordinater for the seahawks when pete the cheat took a payoff and threw the superbowl. Pete the cheat taught that coach of the falcons how to throw games for money very well it looks like.

Notice how THIS year,when the cheats were not facing a head coach that had been groomed and mentored by pete the cheat,that the cheats could not win? that is very very interesting indeed.


as i said many times before,too bad the NFL is so freaking corrupt,I guarantee if they gave pete the cheat a lie detector test back then when he  threw that superbowl,the buzzing alarm on the detector would have gone through the roof.they know it as well that is WHY they wont issue coachs like belicheata and carrol,coachs who are corrupt,lie detector tests.

as I said,the cheatriot apologists always wear this on their heads.LOL.


----------



## Old Yeller

Point 1, 2: yes, they used to kill the QB. Blindside hits after the ball was gone. Fran Tarkenton ran for his life.

The rest: yes, they got away with mugging Ram recievers and were "given" that SB vs. The "greatest show on Turf"'.  Can't argue. W/O the tuck rule and Snowplow (andBledsoe) maybe they go nowhere? But they did.


----------



## toobfreak

Pogo said:


> Here's something interesting I just came across --- from before the game of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Individual state data on the page here.
> It's a map much like an Electrical College map --- some of the state numbers were close, others obviously not.



All that map shows is that most Twitter respondents were rooting for the underdog after the conference games.  Whoever that underdog was.  Pretty understandable as most people want to see someone beside the Pats win for a change.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Old Yeller said:


> Point 1, 2: yes, they used to kill the QB. Blindside hits after the ball was gone. Fran Tarkenton ran for his life.
> 
> The rest: yes, they got away with mugging Ram recievers and were "given" that SB vs. The "greatest show on Turf"'.  Can't argue. W/O the tuck rule and Snowplow (andBledsoe) maybe they go nowhere? But they did.



yeah with Bledsoe who Belicheat WAS going to use for that entire season because he STILL did not think Brady was good enough to be a starter ONLY becoming one by default of Bledsoe going down,Bledsoe stays healthy that year,he stays in the lineup just as he did the previous year,Bradys rookie year and they dont got to the superbowl.

as i said,they know they are always backed up against the wall with nowhere to run when they face those facts that he is not even one of the top 20 best ever let alone the greatest. that they do this- everytime always evading those facts and post irrelevent stuff as records he has blah blah blah.nothing to do with those facts. thats those tin foil hatters for ya.

Yeah you mention that on how QBS got blindside hits after the ball was gone and tarkenkon ran for his life all the time because of that,being a big steelers fan as I was,i vividly remember also how Bradshaw got thrown around like a ragdoll all the time and took severe beatings like no quarterback in this day and age has EVER had to go through. great point there on tarkenton.

the cheatriot apopologists can only whine in defeat from my posts here after i schooled them with your help of course.


----------



## TNHarley

Cheatriots


----------



## Asclepias

I didnt watch the game but its good to hear the Patriots lost. I was starting to dislike them as much as I disliked the Cowboys of the 80's.


----------



## Pogo

toobfreak said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's something interesting I just came across --- from before the game of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Individual state data on the page here.
> It's a map much like an Electrical College map --- some of the state numbers were close, others obviously not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that map shows is that most Twitter respondents were rooting for the underdog after the conference games.  Whoever that underdog was.  Pretty understandable as most people want to see someone beside the Pats win for a change.
Click to expand...


Finally.  A point you get.

Yes exactly, that's why I posted it in the Underdog thread.

Frankly as an Iggles phan I find that map scary, and I hope by a year from now it sheds some of that green.  Unanimity is always unnerving,


----------



## Pogo

Asclepias said:


> I didnt watch the game but its good to hear the Patriots lost. I was starting to dislike them as much as I disliked the Cowboys of the 80's.



Exactly.   That's why I find that map potentially disturbing and hope it doesn't hold up.

When the Dullass Cowgirls had their little dynasty thingy they had the hubris to dub themselves "America's Team", earning the everlasting enmity of everybody who doesn't care for hubris.  An enmity they still wear around their neck and probably always will -- and they earned it.

I don't see that happening in our case.  Philadelphia likes hard work and gritty determination; hubris doesn't sell.


----------



## Old Yeller

Montrovant said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Pats are trying to keep the infraction in-house
> Must have been pretty bad for them to sit him the entire game with him obviously being needed
> 
> Probably too much partying the night before the big game
> 
> 
> 
> Why did they not play him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is talking
> 
> All they say is they wanted their best players on the field, didn't look that way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Have you ever played a sport for a Tirant and if you broke a rule that’s it, to teach you a lesson you’re not playing in the big game. And you can’t believe the coach is going to actually not play him. Even in the 4th quarter? Coach wanted to make a point. Fuck another Super Bowl. I bet coach wishes it worked out differently but he seems stubborn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One starting RB on CIN went out on the night before SB and got so coked up he could not even show up.  Stanley???? Bengals lost to SF,  I think.
> 
> At least that guy was on the sidelines in a helmet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard fall for man who had it all
Click to expand...



Sad sad story.  I can understand it too.  As Elvin Bishop once sang....."Cocaine.....you in danger of running out".

I pass no judgement on the poor guy.  Stuff happens.  Wish he could have waited to party AFTER the game but a person thinks....."I will just do a line or two"  next thing you know it is 230AM and you are looking for a needle or a pipe.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Asclepias said:


> I didnt watch the game but its good to hear the Patriots lost. I was starting to dislike them as much as I disliked the Cowboys of the 80's.


Dude how can you POSSIBLY not dislike them at least AS MUCH as the cowboys of the 80's? I did not mind those cowboy teams from the 80's that much,I rooted against them all the time  because i hated how they were referred to as Americas team,but those teams I had respect for because Roger Stabach was a class guy same as tom landry was.I could not stand them as a team but i respected them.

same as the cowboys from the 90's.Now THAT team i hated with a passion like no other.,I could not get too upset with the cowboys in the 80's when they won because again,i did like roger stabauch and tom landry,they were class guys.

The 90's cowboys though,they were not class guys,they had thugs troy aikmen,micheal irvin,and jimmy johnson for a coach. I so much hated those teams when they won three superbowls in four years because i hated those players on that team. thats why back then,unlike the cowboy teams from the 70's,that when THEY won,i went into depression mode because those cowboys teams from the 90's did NOT have class.

but thats the difference between the cowboys who i hated with a passion and could not stand and the cheats is i hate the cheats twice as much because i could at LEAST respect those cowboys teams from the 90's since they played the game fair and did not taint a great sport. Hate those cowboy teams from the 80's all you want,but dude,they have NOTHING on the cheatriots who again,unlike the cowboys,HAVE tainted a great sport and ruined the enjoyment of it. which is WHY i mostly stick to buying old games off the net from yesteryear when the game was not corrupt as it is now.


----------



## sealybobo

Old Yeller said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did they not play him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is talking
> 
> All they say is they wanted their best players on the field, didn't look that way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Have you ever played a sport for a Tirant and if you broke a rule that’s it, to teach you a lesson you’re not playing in the big game. And you can’t believe the coach is going to actually not play him. Even in the 4th quarter? Coach wanted to make a point. Fuck another Super Bowl. I bet coach wishes it worked out differently but he seems stubborn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One starting RB on CIN went out on the night before SB and got so coked up he could not even show up.  Stanley???? Bengals lost to SF,  I think.
> 
> At least that guy was on the sidelines in a helmet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard fall for man who had it all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sad sad story.  I can understand it too.  As Elvin Bishop once sang....."Cocaine.....you in danger of running out".
> 
> I pass no judgement on the poor guy.  Stuff happens.  Wish he could have waited to party AFTER the game but a person thinks....."I will just do a line or two"  next thing you know it is 230AM and you are looking for a needle or a pipe.
Click to expand...

Not a needle or pipe but I too remember I was going to just do a line or two at 10pm and then next thing you know it's 2:30am and you try to go to sleep but you can't, so you lay there wide eyed until the alarm goes off at 6am.  You take a shower but you still feel like shit.  

Or you decide to just keep doing it, go to work and do one at 10am break, then do it at lunch, then on your last 15 minute break and then make it through the work day that way.

I will NEVER do it again.  At least not on a school night.  LOL.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I am of course 100% in total agreement with this poster who posted this below at a youtube video.It makes PERFECT sense WHY they lost.the NFL rigged it THIS time for them to LOSE because of this excellent post  below.He knows his stuff and can think outside the box.


Bugsy MX1 day ago
I think they rigged it to take the heat off the Patroits cause everyone knows the games are rigged in their favor so if another team beats them in the Superbowl you would think it's not.


makes perfect sense to me.

I am guessing next year since the cheats took one for the NFL,they will be rewarded for that with another superbowl trophy and Brady will then ride off into the sunset.Will be deju vu of when they rigged it for the donkeys to win so peyton manning could do the same thing.


----------



## Fiero425

This game is worth watch again and again! I used to scream at the TV when coaches would play the supposed percentages and all they did was give the game away! Philly did exactly what was necessary; score TD's, not FG's when at all possible! Don't punt; even on their own side of the field and throw to make a couple yards instead of running right into the line to be stuffed! Pederson deserves all kinds of credit for allowing his team to perform and didn't put a leash around their necks doing things that would have permitted the Patriots to win that game!


----------



## rightwinger

Pogo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt watch the game but its good to hear the Patriots lost. I was starting to dislike them as much as I disliked the Cowboys of the 80's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.   That's why I find that map potentially disturbing and hope it doesn't hold up.
> 
> When the Dullass Cowgirls had their little dynasty thingy they had the hubris to dub themselves "America's Team", earning the everlasting enmity of everybody who doesn't care for hubris.  An enmity they still wear around their neck and probably always will -- and they earned it.
> 
> I don't see that happening in our case.  Philadelphia likes hard work and gritty determination; hubris doesn't sell.
Click to expand...


The networks seemed to think they were America's team showing the Cowboys every chance they got. I could generally watch 8-10 Cowboy games a year


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fiero425 said:


> This game is worth watch again and again! I used to scream at the TV when coaches would play the supposed percentages and all they did was give the game away! Philly did exactly what was necessary; score TD's, not FG's when at all possible! Don't punt; even on their own side of the field and throw to make a couple yards instead of running right into the line to be stuffed! Pederson deserves all kinds of credit for allowing his team to perform and didn't put a leash around their necks doing things that would have permitted the Patriots to win that game!



as i said before earlier,I think a big part of the reason the cheats did not win this time is because they did not have a coach who was mentored by pete the cheat carrol.

pete the cheat is just as much a criminal as belicheat is for taking that payoff to throw that superbowl to them and give it them.If you dont think pete the cheat was paid off to throw that game,you are in serious denial mode as many posters here are.LOL

well the coach of the falcons last year was none other than Dan Quinn.well guess who Dan Quinn is?  HE used to  be none other than the former defensive coordinater for the seahawks under carrol. It was soooooo obvious the coach of the falcons threw that game as well for the cheats,when you watch that game,you notice in the first half the falcons attacked the patriots and were aggressive.the second half they got super conservative and STOPPED attacking them.what the fuck is up with that?

you DONT stop doing what you were having success with,you put the petal to the metal and dont let up.  that is UNLESS  you are not trying to win which was the case of the falcons.It was so obvious they purposely let them back into the game because their coach got into super conservative mode and incredibly,stopped attacking and being aggressive.


I did not watch the game since as everyone here knows me,knows that if the Rams are not in  it,I wont watch it. I did not watch it but from reading your post it sounds like this coach attacked them the ENTIRE game and never got conservative as dan quinn did last year.

I played junior high and high school football,there was NEVER  a game in my life i can remember where when we had a huge lead at halftime and were blowing them out,that our coach STOPPED doing what had made us successful in the first half,we ALWAYS kept on attacking and doing what we had been doing and as a result,blew out that team in a blowout.

THIS coach was not mentored under pete carrol so unlike carrol and quinn,he wasnt on the take and looked past the big money for a trophy obviously.


----------



## Pogo

Eagles ran fake practices to thwart New England spying

I knew this had come up the last time these two teams met in the SB (2005) but I didn't realize the Riots did it to so many others as well....

​
This of course is what Del's referring to a while back here:



del said:


>


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pogo said:


> Eagles ran fake practices to thwart New England spying
> 
> I knew this had come up the last time these two teams met in the SB (2005) but I didn't realize the Riots did it to so many others as well....
> 
> ​
> This of course is what Del's referring to a while back here:
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
Click to expand...

\



excellent video there,thanks for sharing that with us. and the LAMESTREAM media in sports as well as braiwashed sheep here at USMB STILL think Belicheat is the greatest coach ever and tom brady is the best ever when he is not even one of the top 20 best as I proved in post # 403 herehttp://www.usmessageboard.com/posts/19235869/?

comedy gold.


skip bayless and shannan sharp unlike YOU and pooper,wrongwinger and others,are objetive and look at the facts.Like they said so well,HOW can they call Belicheat the greatest coach ever if he HAS to cheat to win with scandal after scandal? Not only are you getting OWNED ny me which breaks your lover poopers heart I know,but skip bayless and shannon sharp just OWNED you there that Belicheat is not that good a coach.


He said is to so well saying the exact same thing i did that his first year with the cheats,he had a losing season without tom brady and had FOUR losing seasons in five years with cleveland.had BeliCHEAT done something that no coach in the NFL had done which is take the Browns to the superbowl,I WOULD say he was a good coach but he did not duh.

so again ONE winning season and ONE playoff win in five years is fucking hardly impressive.


as shannon sharp said so well here,had he not been loser at cleveland and had a losing season his first year in NE,then he never would have resorted to having to cheat all the time as he has.

here,cryin this crying towel here after i took you to school and owned you with the help of shannon sharp and skip bayless and pogo of course.


----------

